# Knitting Tea Party - 19th to 21st August



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!

This week I think it's best to start by stating what these Tea Parties are all about and what they aren't. We are scattered across the globe, it's therefore very difficult for us all to meet for a chat in person, this is the alternative; a virtual drawing room where everybody can sit down for a pleasant chat with friends over a cup of tea and a slice of cake, it's a simple enough concept. The drawing room is not a suitable venue for raised voices, political rallies, biochemical or medical research, extended lectures on macro-economics, advanced sociology or theories concerning conspiracies less than two hundred and fifty years old. I'm not excluding the odd lament at the way the big multiples are changing our local High Streets when a much-loved shop closes, but that doesn't have to include a highly-politicised three paragraph splenetic rant against the ills of commerce. This is not the place to stir up some kind of crusade or political movement, I don't expect to encounter such when a friend invites me to tea, not without advance warning!

These pages are a chance for people say "Hello" and chat about their day-to-day lives, projects they are working on, swap receipts, hand round their 'holiday snaps', tell us about the shows they've seen, craft events they've been to, a good movie they've enjoyed, perhaps a forth-coming event or celebration. Maybe some would like to tell us all a little about where they live and add a photo of a nearby attraction or place of interest, I love travel and it might give me some ideas for future trips and holidays, I'm sure I can't be the only avid reader of travelogues.

Hopefully, everybody is happy with these guidelines, it's pretty easy to work out whether or not something could be classed as 'light conversation'. I do not seek to stifle freedom of speech, merely to suggest controversial and specialised topics are best suited to other discussions and possibly merit a topic of their own, these are not difficult to create.

I tought I'd post a British take on an American classic to-day, it's acually one of the first I ever baked, probably when I was about seven, and they come out perfectly every time.

*Melting Moments*
_Makes about 24_

_Ingredients:_
4 oz (115g) softened butter or non-dairy spread
2 oz (55g) caster sugar
6 oz (170g) self-raising flour, sifted
1 egg
1 oz (30g) cornflakes, lightly crushed
6 glace cherries, quartered

_Method:_
_Preheat oven to 350 degF/Regulo 4_

Place all the ingredients except the cornflakes and cherries into a bowl and beat with a woden spoon until smooth (1-2 minutes).

Shape the mixture into balls about the size of a walnut and roll in the crushed cornflakes.

Place well apart on a lightly-greased baking sheet and place a cherry quarter on the centre of each. Do note, they will spread during cooking.

Bake in the centre of the oven for about 20 minutes and cool on a wire rack.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## mammakim (Feb 2, 2011)

Glad to see you are back Dave!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I caught you early today, Dave.... hope I'm not too early... in my family, when you're the first to arrive you have to help the host/hostess... what do you need? Shall I set the table? See, I was too long-winded and another guest got in the door first!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will pass it on to my daughter- she has chosen 'food tech' (as they call it now) as one of her GCSEs. I have had a busy week starting off by collecting said daughter and middle child from bus station after a week staying with their cousin. Have completed bootees for nephew's baby due at Xmas and started on a bib for her(?). Also begun to get ready for camping trip next week. Fingers crossed the weather stays good and we don't have a repeat of yesterday's rain- the weather is so unpredictable here in the UK. Hope every one has a good weekend- I'll be finishing that bib and a book.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello, this is my first time to the Tea Party, and I've been looking forward to it. Those sound yummy, I think I'll make some of those later this evening after the heat of the day starts to diminish a bit. 
Thank you for hosting these, and all your great recipes. 
Kaye


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good afternoon! We're right at tea time here, and tonight I am attempting fish tacos for the first time (he likes them when we're at festivals, though I tend to eat something else). I looked up a few recipes and think a little lime and chili powder will do the trick. 

We even got a little rain this week!

I've also finished up two WIPs (having taken up the challenge from another thread), leaving me with ten to go, though some of those I'll admit (and embarrassed to do so) are simply things that need sewing up or ends woven in. I've gotten on a motif kick after seeing how some are joined together to make skirts and tunics--I think I have found my next few weeks' endeavors! I'm quite smitten with round motifs at the moment, though if I am to be true to the challenge, I have five more fingerless gloves, a skirt, and a tunic to finish first...oh, and a vest, and another cotton vest. Ambitious? Who, me?

One exciting thing on the weekend's agenda is Indian Market in Santa Fe...we haven't been there for some years now, and I just love seeing all the wonderful artwork, clothing, and jewelry. It's always really crowded, though, so we debated driving up, and then one of our sons suggested taking the train--which thrills me, as I've never ridden a train before in my life. I'm stupidly excited about it, so that is the plan at the moment. I'll let you know how that turns out!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost 5:30 in Texas. Still hot! Today I helped my DD get her room ready for school. She will have about 44 4 year olds, 22 in am and 22 in pm. They are such babies! She had a meet and greet today so the Pre-K students and parents could meet her, her aide, and see the room. She says Monday mainly consists of a lot of crying! Hope to get some knitting in today. Did very little yesterday, and I missed it. So glad we are having a tea party. I am happy that I was invited!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hello, this is my first time to the Tea Party, and I've been looking forward to it. Those sound yummy, I think I'll make some of those later this evening after the heat of the day starts to diminish a bit.
> Thank you for hosting these, and all your great recipes.
> Kaye


They really do come out surprisingly well, I've been making them for 40+ years and still love them!

Dave


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it. 
I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years. 
My advise to all....get those pic's out if you still have older family members who can help tell you who they are. If you don't find out the info, you might as well toss them in the trash. I think that would be a real shame.
Enjoy your weekend all....happy knitting or whatever else you may be doing. Rae


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Yea!!! Thank you Dave for putting it so nicely! Great job! Thank you for reconsidering to be our lovely host! Your treats sound wonderful! I'll have to make them soon.

Greetings to everyone from New Mexico. Partly cloudy, temps in the 80's humidity - about 12%. Beautiful day! 

Finishing up the 2nd sock to a pair for a Christmas gift. I've got many more pairs to make!

Will be submitting my stuffed zucchini recipe tomorrow when I have time to post.

Drink of the afternoon...ice water! Will switch to some Becks after DH gets home from work.

Green chile cheese burgers on the grill (if it doesn't rain) are for dinner. A Friday night favorite!

Peace, love and best wishes to all!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will pass it on to my daughter- she has chosen 'food tech' (as they call it now) as one of her GCSEs. I have had a busy week starting off by collecting said daughter and middle child from bus station after a week staying with their cousin. Have completed bootees for nephew's baby due at Xmas and started on a bib for her(?). Also begun to get ready for camping trip next week. Fingers crossed the weather stays good and we don't have a repeat of yesterday's rain- the weather is so unpredictable here in the UK. Hope every one has a good weekend- I'll be finishing that bib and a book.


I'm a bit of a dinosaur, I just reckon we all need to know how to knock out a half-decent meal and a few nice goodies. These are simple and pretty fool-proof, maybe double the quantities because they tend to disappear at a rate of knots!

Wow the Summer Holidays last forever, I'm sure they didn't go on so long when I was a boy! I've a pair of refrigerator-emptying teenage lads to keep fed and busy until late September, at least they can both cook a bit, although they sometimes need a little coaxing!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years.
> My advise to all....get those pic's out if you still have older family members who can help tell you who they are. If you don't find out the info, you might as well toss them in the trash. I think that would be a real shame.
> Enjoy your weekend all....happy knitting or whatever else you may be doing. Rae


We found a closet full of family photos when my Grandmother passed so my aunt is going through them a box at a time and labeling them as best she can then when I go back we're going to make copies and distribute them to family members who'd like to have some, like yours some are over a hundred years old. Isn't it a fun endeavor though, to see old faces and places. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave, I don't know if I'm invited to this tea party, but here I am. I like the sound of your Melting Moments. 
Question: Is caster sugar like white sugar in US?
I'm going to try them to take to my womens group next week. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
I'm nearly finished with my 2nd sock and they are for me. I'm so excited about them. Also started a cap for grandson and i'm doing it in magic loop but it's not going so well...I'm trying to convert pattern that calls for straight needles to doing it in magic loop.
I have a new topic posted so hope I'll get some help on that.
Have a wonderful weekend everyone. I'll check back to chat with you all later.
Rosie in MO


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful day in West Michigan, and I have finished two pair of socks for my son's birthday (not till 31st). My grandson has been over a couple of days to swim and play computer games - he and his dad are going to Bristol, Tenn. next weekend for the NASCAR races there. He is 9 and loves races and all winter sports. I am making him a hat with a tiger paw on the front. I am not buying any new yarn - still working on my stash - but it gets harder and harder to resist. My last purchase was Red Heart red and blue for scarves for Special Olympics and I will be glad when I am done with that project. Do not like the yarn! I made cinnamon rolls today for our coffee gathering here at the park - the house now smells heavenly. Hope all is well with all of the KP members -


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Dave, I don't know if I'm invited to this tea party, but here I am. I like the sound of your Melting Moments.
> Question: Is caster sugar like white sugar in US?
> I'm going to try them to take to my womens group next week. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> Rosie in MO


Caster Sugar is _superfine_ in America, you can use standard granulated sugar, but it will take a bit more work to beat it in. In the UK we use a finer grade of crystal in cake-making to make things easier.

Dave


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> ...


Yes, it is.....it kind of helps you get to know them and see a bit about their life....the fun times they had and the sad times. My family took lot's of pictures at funeral's.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Hello Dave and the rest of the tea party participants! This week was a long one. School started - with the children and it was a crazy time! The days have just flown by that I don't have a chance to catch my breath! So happy it is Friday evening (6:00 PM CST) and i don't have to awake to an alarm tomorrow! I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
Have a great week!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Dave, I don't know if I'm invited to this tea party, but here I am. I like the sound of your Melting Moments.
> Question: Is caster sugar like white sugar in US?
> I'm going to try them to take to my womens group next week. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> I'm nearly finished with my 2nd sock and they are for me. I'm so excited about them. Also started a cap for grandson and i'm doing it in magic loop but it's not going so well...I'm trying to convert pattern that calls for straight needles to doing it in magic loop.
> ...


k4c.........we had this lesson a week or two ago so here goes.... caster sugar is a finer granulated sugar than we use here, but one of our tea party members said she sifted granulated sugar thru a fine colander and that yielded enough to use for sprinkling on cookies, pies, etc. It is only used here to melt and incorporate faster...you can use normal granulated to produce your cookies/bonbons????? they will be fine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years.
> My advise to all....get those pic's out if you still have older family members who can help tell you who they are. If you don't find out the info, you might as well toss them in the trash. I think that would be a real shame.
> Enjoy your weekend all....happy knitting or whatever else you may be doing. Rae


You are so right about the family pictures. Last year when my daughter visited from TX, she and my younger sister went through the pictures that were my mothers and my paternal aunts. My sister scanned them into the computer and made a flash drive for all of my children and me. What a treat...there were a couple that were well over 100 yrs old. And one that I think may be close to 150 yrs old of my great-grandfather.
And, I'm also guilty of not keeping up with my knitting.
I've been enjoying my Kindle way too much.
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Hello Dave and the rest of the tea party participants! This week was a long one. School started - with the children and it was a crazy time! The days have just flown by that I don't have a chance to catch my breath! So happy it is Friday evening (6:00 PM CST) and i don't have to awake to an alarm tomorrow! I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
> Have a great week!


Happy Birthday!!!

:!:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy b-day early Lainey2! Dave I nearly flipped when I saw your recipe; hadn't seen that one in a looooong time. will have to make some up for the grandkids (and me!). Thanks for posting it. 

will have hand surgery Monday so I intend to knit, knit, knit this weekend. Finally finished my first shawl and delivered it to the recipient today. Big boo-boo though...I forgot to take a picture of it! It wasn't anything fancy but it was my first one. Oh well.

The weather here in my area of Georgia, USA has been a little cooler which I'm hapy with. My favorite season is the fall so I'm counting down the days to highs in the 70s instead of the 90s!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[We found a closet full of family photos when my Grandmother passed so my aunt is going through them a box at a time and labeling them as best she can then when I go back we're going to make copies and distribute them to family members who'd like to have some, like yours some are over a hundred years old. Isn't it a fun endeavor though, to see old faces and places. 
Happy knitting.[/quote]

Years ago, when my youngest sister was about 10 or 11 yrs. old, she took mother's photo album and wrote IN INK, on the edging the name of whoever was in the picture. Mama was sooo mad at her. Thank goodness, she asked who the pictures were of so now that all the older family members are gone, we know who's who!
JuneK


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

evening all and thank you Dave for hosting. right now its really quiet here. with the only noise being of me typing and the air conditioner running. ahhhhhhhhh piece and quiet. until Sunday morning when little one comes home from his camp trip with his friend. so while he is gone i am planing on making some Russian fudge. if it turns out good then i'll take some over to a friend. if i have time tomorrow i think i will try your cookies. do you have to have the cherries? as for now i'm off to finish a little cat toy and make more coasters. yes as challenge rules state all from my stash. i'll try to pop in later over the weekend as well.
Andrea


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Hello Dave and the rest of the tea party participants! This week was a long one. School started - with the children and it was a crazy time! The days have just flown by that I don't have a chance to catch my breath! So happy it is Friday evening (6:00 PM CST) and i don't have to awake to an alarm tomorrow! I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
> Have a great week!


Happy, happy birthday a little early!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> [We found a closet full of family photos when my Grandmother passed so my aunt is going through them a box at a time and labeling them as best she can then when I go back we're going to make copies and distribute them to family members who'd like to have some, like yours some are over a hundred years old. Isn't it a fun endeavor though, to see old faces and places.
> Happy knitting.


Years ago, when my youngest sister was about 10 or 11 yrs. old, she took mother's photo album and wrote IN INK, on the edging the name of whoever was in the picture. Mama was sooo mad at her. Thank goodness, she asked who the pictures were of so now that all the older family members are gone, we know who's who!
JuneK[/quote]

Wow. She knew on some level that she was the family historian I guess, that's awesome. Gram labeled some, but then others, oh my. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy tea time - or dinner time here in the Chicago area - had a beautiful day today - was outside for most of it and took grandson to play miniature golf - he did pretty well for a 2 year old and made through 7 holes before getting fussy.

Made some "scotcheroos" because the whole gang will be in this weekend - we're working on DD bathroom - I think we'll have to take turns because there certainly isn't room in there for all of us to paint - tile - insert new sink, toilet, etc. I will make spaghetti an meatballs in the crock pot for them to eat throughout the day.

I'm going to visit with my former HR department staff tomorrow - haven't been together this year yet so will be nice to see everyone - we last worked together almost 10 years ago, but wtill agree that it was the best team ever assembled.

Enjoy the good company and uplifting topics - I'll check in again tomorrow.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Hello Dave and the rest of the tea party participants! This week was a long one. School started - with the children and it was a crazy time! The days have just flown by that I don't have a chance to catch my breath! So happy it is Friday evening (6:00 PM CST) and i don't have to awake to an alarm tomorrow! I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
> Have a great week!


Happy Birthday, Lainey! And may you enjoy many more. Have some cake and ice cream for me. Get some rest so you'll be ready for Monday AM.


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Good morning all ! It is a beautiful sunny day so far in sydney it is still cool and boy did it pour down and blow a gale last night. Hopefully I'll get some kitting done this weekend have been baking and decorating cakes all week.
Thanks for the biscuit receipe Dave.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lainey! Good evening Dave. I am sitting here amongst stacks of knitting/crocheting books trying to pick out just the right things to make for my first grandbaby due Oct 3rd. I completed a blanket called Sprout and made a sweater to match Spring Leaf Baby Cardigan. I was not pleased with the sweater so I frogged it and am starting over again this evening.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all. 
I'm watching the Indianapolis Colts 2nd Pre-season game and will be trying to catch a glimps of my grand-niece, who is a Colts cheerleader for a second season. 
I'm very obsessed with the Colts and if my obsession gets too much for this forum I will start a new thread. It gets a little wierd when the real season games start and I can't wear or knit anythikng but Cobalt blue. 
I'm looking forward to catching up with the tea party later. Happy Chatting


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Happy Birthday, Lainey! Good evening Dave. I am sitting here amongst stacks of knitting/crocheting books trying to pick out just the right things to make for my first grandbaby due Oct 3rd. I completed a blanket called Sprout and made a sweater to match Spring Leaf Baby Cardigan. I was not pleased with the sweater so I frogged it and am starting over again this evening.


Yes, happy birthday, Lainey! And Sutallee, I got my first grandbaby March 17 of this year...oh, what a feeling! The fun is just beginning!  I'm thinking of making that baby tux for him for Christmas...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Askem1728 the Russian Fudge sounds interesting. Would you be up to sharing the recipe?


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all.
> I'm watching the Indianapolis Colts 2nd Pre-season game and will be trying to catch a glimps of my grand-niece, who is a Colts cheerleader for a second season.
> I'm very obsessed with the Colts and if my obsession gets too much for this forum I will start a new thread. It gets a little wierd when the real season games start and I can't wear or knit anythikng but Cobalt blue.
> I'm looking forward to catching up with the tea party later. Happy Chatting


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All, Its 6:35 and beautiful weather here in wisconsin, highs in lower 80's during daylow's in the low 60's upper 50's at night. Good sleeping weather. 
Happy birthday Lainey. Settleg hope surgery goes well Monday. you'll be in my thoughts.
Have not gotten alot done this week as far as knitting goes,working on a shawl,scarf. You sew up one end a few inches for arm and its a shawl,you wrap it around neck and pull end through the arm and its a scarf.
Suppose to be hot next week, it always happens the first week school starts. But will cool off soon.
Can see bits of fall starting fields starting to turn golden brown where wheat and hay were growing, birds are starting to flock up and leaves on tree are starting to fall.
Have finally have gotten two ripe tomatoes on the vine.But no peppers yet,or zucchinis at all. Been a strange summer for plants.
Hens are laying eggs like no tomorrow,now that it has cooled. Have four cartoons. Wish some of you lived near would gladly share.
Football season has started,and hubby is going to be glued to T.V., so should have a lot of time to knit.Unless something he does not like goes wrong,and off he goes.I always love the peace and quite during the game.(ha ha)
Almost forgot Dave the recipe sound delicious,will have to make it sometime this coming week.
Have a good weekend all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening, Dave, and everyone! It's 7:40 here in the outskirts of Washington, DC. Just finished a Chinese takeout dinner of hot and sour soup, spring rolls, sizzling triple delight, and fortune cookies. We have a very good Chinese restaurant, but it's much more relaxing to eat at home.

Now we're watching the Redskins and Colts, with the Redskins ahead 10-0. Go Skins!! - we always hope that this will be the year they go to the Super Bowl.

Thanks for the cookie recipe, Dave. I'm trying to picture you beating them up at the age of seven. So young to start cooking. I remember the first thing I made something all by myself, but I was probably thirteen years old. 

To those of you who have old pictures, I envy you. The oldest picture I have was taken in the 1890's of my great grandfather, my ggm, and my grandfather's younger brother and sisters. It was sent by email from a distant relative who is supposedly writing a family history. I was thrilled to receive it. I'll be more thrilled if I ever see the book he's publishing.

Sam, I hope you're enjoying your vacation, Maelinde and all the cat lovers, enjoy being owned by your cats.  

Looking forward to reading your writings on afternoon tea and high tea, Dave.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful girl, beautiful smile, dandylion. You have a perfect right to brag. However, we're Redskins fans and we're out to beat those Colts!!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone! Good to see you all here. 

Dave - your receipt for Melting Moments sounds decadent. I'm going to have to try those once the weather cools down. YUM

I had a pretty good day in spite of the heat. Got to go shopping at JoAnn's for my anniversary gift from Randy.  I got an Ultimate Sweater Machine and the accessories that go with it. We'll have been married 18 years on August 28th.

We've figured that it is easier to let each other shop for our own anniversary gifts. That way we get what we want. I usually want something crafty, and Randy usually wants something geeky (computer stuff, most likely). It is definitely better to do our own gift shopping for those things.

I'm settling in to watch the Texas Rangers play the Chicago White Sox and it looks like it will be a good game. 

Friday nights always bring baseball this time of year. one of my favorite things!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.

We are having an amazingly loud thunderstorm and the rain is falling in buckets. Think I'll sign off for awhile and start knitting.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good afternoon! We're right at tea time here, and tonight I am attempting fish tacos for the first time (he likes them when we're at festivals, though I tend to eat something else). I looked up a few recipes and think a little lime and chili powder will do the trick.


That sounds delicious, Sorlenna! I hope that that they're as good as they sound. I adore fish tacos, and do occasionally find some good ones here. The best I've ever had were at a chain in San Diego called Rubio's. I do wish they'd come east at least to Texas.



Sorlenna said:


> One exciting thing on the weekend's agenda is Indian Market in Santa Fe...we haven't been there for some years now, and I just love seeing all the wonderful artwork, clothing, and jewelry. It's always really crowded, though, so we debated driving up, and then one of our sons suggested taking the train--which thrills me, as I've never ridden a train before in my life. I'm stupidly excited about it, so that is the plan at the moment. I'll let you know how that turns out!


Sometimes the Indian Market comes to Arlington, TX and we've gone a couple of times, too. Like you, I really enjoy the artwork. I especially love it when the sculptors are actually sculpting for all to see. It is so fascinating.

The music and entertainment is top notch, too. And that Indian Fry Bread is just to DIE for.

Sounds like you're going to have a great weekend! I wish I were joining you.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lainey! Hope you have a fantastic one.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

dandylion, 
Bragging is defiantly allowed. She is beautiful.
Sorlenna,
I actually have 10 step grandkids and I love each one. This one is my first direct descendent. After being there for the other 10 I didnt think I would be this excited.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> 
> We are having an amazingly loud thunderstorm and the rain is falling in buckets. Think I'll sign off for awhile and start knitting.


Lol... Well, my fridge went on the fritz and started freezing everything, frozen eggs crack and get really really gross, they also congeal in the egg on the ones that don't crack, I don't know if it's possible to do without those things happening, but I'm not sure I'd want to try it. Just thought I'd let you know from my accidental experience. 
But if you find it does work, I'd love to know and to know how, sometimes I end up with too many eggs also.

And can I have some of your rain? lol


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Good evening all .. Happy birthday Lainey ..
I don't remember if I told everyone that we adopted a US Soldier last week, yesterday I got an email from him. It was really exciting. I've sent off a few letters and he is on my IM list. He's a young man, married with 2 little kids and so far from home. I know we can't do much but letters, email and the occasional care package I hope will let them know we are supportive. 

I'm progressing on the afghan for Nina's SIL unit. I have frogged it 5 times and it was starting to drive me crazy, but I have persisted and I think I have got it now. It's a simple pattern but I had extended it to make it bigger but I just couldn't count I guess LOL .. IT WILL GET DONE I PROMISE 

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend, 

Marion


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Almost 5:30 in Texas. Still hot! Today I helped my DD get her room ready for school. She will have about 44 4 year olds, 22 in am and 22 in pm. They are such babies! She had a meet and greet today so the Pre-K students and parents could meet her, her aide, and see the room. She says Monday mainly consists of a lot of crying! Hope to get some knitting in today. Did very little yesterday, and I missed it. So glad we are having a tea party. I am happy that I was invited!


Pammie, I'm glad you helped your daughter. My daughter's first grade teacher had her mother as her Reading Aide. She was in the classroom every day, and it was a real Team teaching effort. The kids all loved it! I think that a lot of the parents actually make the crying worse. THEY are the ones that are sad and they cling to the child, making the child fearful. Just my opinion. I'm not an expert, just a parent.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Almost 5:30 in Texas. Still hot! Today I helped my DD get her room ready for school. She will have about 44 4 year olds, 22 in am and 22 in pm. They are such babies! She had a meet and greet today so the Pre-K students and parents could meet her, her aide, and see the room. She says Monday mainly consists of a lot of crying! Hope to get some knitting in today. Did very little yesterday, and I missed it. So glad we are having a tea party. I am happy that I was invited!


Pammie1234, I about did a double take when I saw your picture. It was like looking at myself in a mirror. You are younger...lighter hair...but your facial features...I had to go call my husband in to see what he said. He too thought it totally amazing how much we could look alike and not be related.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


Dave, these sound really yummy! I'll have to try them soon. Are Glace Cherries anything like marichino cherries? Just so I know what to look for.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To Poledra
Lol... Well, my fridge went on the fritz and started freezing everything, frozen eggs crack and get really really gross, they also congeal in the egg on the ones that don't crack, I don't know if it's possible to do without those things happening, but I'm not sure I'd want to try it. Just thought I'd let you know from my accidental experience. 
But if you find it does work, I'd love to know and to know how, sometimes I end up with too many eggs also.

Make noodles, they freeze very well and taste better this winter, chicken n noodles, beef n noodles, tuna n noodles...yuuummmmooo....Della


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


Please kind cook---what is caster sugar?


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will pass it on to my daughter- she has chosen 'food tech' (as they call it now) as one of her GCSEs. I have had a busy week starting off by collecting said daughter and middle child from bus station after a week staying with their cousin. Have completed bootees for nephew's baby due at Xmas and started on a bib for her(?). Also begun to get ready for camping trip next week. Fingers crossed the weather stays good and we don't have a repeat of yesterday's rain- the weather is so unpredictable here in the UK. Hope every one has a good weekend- I'll be finishing that bib and a book.


RebeccaMoe, would you mind explaining to an American what GCSEs are? I am completely confused about the British school system. Thank you!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon! We're right at tea time here, and tonight I am attempting fish tacos for the first time (he likes them when we're at festivals, though I tend to eat something else). I looked up a few recipes and think a little lime and chili powder will do the trick.
> ...


Well, he asked for seconds, so I guess I did all right!  And fry bread is like the southwestern equivalent of funnel cakes, would you say? Ooh...with a little honey. Yeah.

A note on freezing eggs: this can be done, but they need to be cracked into a container and slightly mixed--not fully scrambled (make sure the container's airtight before you put it in the freezer, too). I've done this and used them for baking later on in the winter.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RikkiLou,

Caster sugar is a fine grade of crystal sugar. It has the same structure as granulated sugar and is sometimes called _superfine_ in America. You can use normal granulated white sugar, but smaller crystals make it easier to work in cake-baking.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Beautiful girl, beautiful smile, dandylion. You have a perfect right to brag. However, we're Redskins fans and we're out to beat those Colts!!


Doris T 
You go girl! Id expect nothing less from a Redskins fan. 
Now that the lock out is over, it looks like its all good for Indy hosting the 2012 Super Bowl. Maybe we will see you there? The Redskins are looking good in this game.
Im so glad your player was not severely injured in that first half colliosion. .

Im working on my third Colts scarf that the city knitters are contributing to the team for the volunteers to wear during that time. All are blue and white, of course : 1 ribbed, 1 seed stitch and the one Im fighting with now is entrelac. 
If I master it I will make Megan one and a beret to match (if I can). Pattern courtesy of new KP friends.

Thanks to you and Suttalee on behalf of Megan. I guess I fished for those compliments. Can't seem to help it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Oh! Awesome! Good to know. Thank you so much for that info.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RikkiLou,
> 
> Caster sugar is a fine grade of crystal sugar. It has the same structure as granulated sugar and is sometimes called _superfine_ in America. You can use normal granulated white sugar, but smaller crystals make it easier to work in cake-baking.
> 
> Dave


THNX


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pattys76 I believe the glace cherries are like the candied cherries that are on/in fruit cakes. You see them either red or green in the grocery stores. I can only find them around the Thanksgiving/Christmas holidays.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, these sound really yummy! I'll have to try them soon. Are Glace Cherries anything like marichino cherries? Just so I know what to look for.


Glace cherries are cherries that have been steeped and then boiled in sugar syrup until they are translucent. They are soft, not crystallised, we use them in baking a lot, cherry cake is really something. The best come from France and are sold in approximately four or eight ounce tubs, you might find them in the 'home-baking' section of your local grocery store with the dried sultanas and ground almonds etc.

Dave


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Good late afternoon from San Diego. It is around 6:30 pm here and I have picked the figs and given them away and been to the library for a couple of reads, and will shortly settle down to a nice large gin and tonic. Great on a warm day. I will watch/listen to the Padres game and wish I had gotten tickets.

THANKS DAVE! You are a brave man and we appreciate you. I remember those cookies and will have to make some adjustments with them, the largest using the fresh figs from the tree instead of the cherries. I will let you know how they come out, but what could go wrong with ingredients like that? 

I wish for everyone a productive week-end and good times.
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> 
> We are having an amazingly loud thunderstorm and the rain is falling in buckets. Think I'll sign off for awhile and start knitting.


I've never had any success freezing either whole eggs or yolks, however the whites are another matter. Eggwhites that have been frozen for twenty-four hours or more, make better meringues. It took several years of careful study by a university to discover the whites were 'de-natured' by the process, the structure is changed and they become thhinner and 'watery', they whisk in half the time and work better.

Dave


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good evening Dave and all Tea Partiers. Happy Birthday Lainey!! Hope you have many more and all wonderful ! I appologize for missing the last month and a halfs worth of Tea Parties. I personally want to Thank All of You for your Prayers and Condolences sent to my family and myself. I have been trying to get what the state of Florida laughingly calls her estate settles . I had no idea how much trouble this was all going to be. And I missed all of you so much and the Tea Parties. Dave, I really missed the receipts ( aka recipes ). I can REALLY use some light conversation and some cookies , chocolate, ice cream, and a huge drink!!! Sure hope that everyone has been having a good month. Well, brother made a secret dessert so I will see you all later or in the am. After dessert, I need sleep! Hugs to all.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a side note... Lightly Very lightly beat 2 eggs and freeze them in a small bowl . Keeps for only about 3 or 4 months. But great for cakes or batters calling for 2 eggs. My uncle had egg farm so we all had lots of eggs. Some recipes call for 1 or 3 eggs but as long as the bowls are marked with the dates and number of eggs lightly beaten , you should be fine.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

knits4charity, so nice to know I have a twin! It is so interesting when something like that happens. I have had double takes when I thought I saw someone, but it wasn't them. 
OK, my mouth is salivating thinking about all of the foods everyone is talking about. I would love some fresh eggs, with bacon, and some of Dave's biscuits and jams. I guess I'm hungry!
Watching the Texas Rangers. They have been doing well lately. This game is going back and forth, so should be a nail-biter!
Glad football is back, but I'm worried about basketball, my favorite. Sure hope they can work things out. HS and college football are my pick over the pros. Can't wait for that to start! First HS game is the 27th. We will be sitting in the sun. I can't imagine how hot those little boys are on the field in all of that equipment! Hope they hydrate!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> ...


That's cool. Hubby likes Lemon Meringe, and I have the hardest time getting it to set, so I'll try that and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi ChocolatePom, welcome back. Good to hear from you.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RikkiLou,
> 
> Caster sugar is a fine grade of crystal sugar. It has the same structure as granulated sugar and is sometimes called _superfine_ in America. You can use normal granulated white sugar, but smaller crystals make it easier to work in cake-baking.
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave, for any Tea Party goers here in Canada, the caster sugar is called berry sugar. My grandma used to make these Melted Moments but would mix the ingredients all together and push the cherry down into the middle of the cookie! They were yummy!
Went over to Mom and Dad's tonight. Mom had made 8 pint jars of bread and butter pickles. She is knitting a pair of wool socks (50% wool, 50% acrylic) bulky yarn, for my sister who wants them for bed socks. I knitted a couple of rounds on them until the wool bothered my fingers. 
Mom spent a couple of years assembling and finding out who was who in a pile of black and white photos. Some were taken back in the 1800's. Very few of them had any writing on the backs.
Hi Dave, are the lads all finished with the silver? and what have you got lined up for them now? Tell us, do they bake and cook for you?


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Evenin' all, from the central past of Alberta. My roommates third Grandson was born on Tueday, so I have knit a pair of booties in yellow cotton yarn. Has anyone worked with the scented cotton? I find, after awhile, the scent bcomes cloying. The bootees are scent-free I'm now doing a blanket for him in blue and white squares. Want to have it done by Thursday, but I think I'm "whistling Dixie" on that. 
I made a version of the melting moments Dave, but they are called....something else LOL(brain fog)
Doing an early charter to the Calgary airport tomorrow, so it's early to bed. Enjoy the weekend all you teatotalers.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Did somebody say Lemon Meringue Pie? Yummy! My favorite. That's why I also like the English Lemon Curd. And gingerbread with lemon icing.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ChocolatePom, welcome back! We've missed you. Settling an estate must be a lot of work. I hope your brother is helping.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> knits4charity, so nice to know I have a twin! It is so interesting when something like that happens. I have had double takes when I thought I saw someone, but it wasn't them.


Isn't that the strangest thing? I've had people come up to me and think I was somebody they knew. And some of them get angry when you say you're not that person. What is it they say? Everybody has a look-alike?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

toichingal said:


> I will watch/listen to the Padres game and wish I had gotten tickets.
> marilyn


Toichingal,

Do you still watch the Padres on channel 4? I still love the Padres. My very first favorite baseball team. 

Go Padres!

The Texas Rangers beat the Chicago White Sox 7-3. A very good game.

Good night for baseball!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Watching the Texas Rangers. They have been doing well lately. This game is going back and forth, so should be a nail-biter!


It was a nail-biter! Matt Harrison didn't do as well this evening, but the rest of the pitching was most excellent. Yoshi Tateyama deserved the win, and Neftali Feliz deserved the save.

7-3 Rangers. Not bad considering we were behind at first.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Welcome back, Chocolate Pom!!!

It is great to see you.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

All this talk of food and eggs!!  I made currant jelly earlier this year, and it didn't jell as well as it should. I've been wondering what I should do with it - didn't consider it good enough for gifting, but way too delicious to throw away. And then you all begin chatting about eggs and wonderful goodies. I made french toast, opened a jar of the jelly, and slathered it on the french toast (which I seasoned with a bit of vanilla and dusted with powdered sugar) Sublime. The jelly is a little less runny than syrup (about the consistancy of partially jelled jello) and tart and sweet. Perfect with the slightly sweetened eggy toast. Thanks for all the eggy talk. It gave me the most decadant and wonderful treat 

by the way - it's 8:45 pm in Spokane -the perfect time for a weekend treat!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Friday already! My gosh, where does the time go? I feel like it goes even faster now that I'm not working. 
It's cooled off some here in Kansas for the time being. Thank goodness as the motor on the air conditioning went out last Saturday. We keep the windows open, the blinds pulled and the fans on and not too bad. I figure as long as we can sleep. Can't afford to get it fixed right now being without work. At least the forecast for next week doesn't sound too bad. Bad storms here last night. Up at the Iowa border, had 100 mile per hour winds. I can't remember when the entire metro area has been under a storm warning at the same time. We did not have much in the way of wind, a gust was clocked not too far from me at 65 mph, no power across the street, and lots of power lines and trees down. Supposed to storm again tonight, but not as bad.
Finished a hat for charity this week, working on a pair of socks and a scarf for Christmas. WAiting to hear about a job at Michaels--manager out sick until at least Wednesday next. Part-time, but free classes and 25% discount. That could keep me in yarn for a while. I think it would be enjoyable and still give me time to explore options of what I want to do when I grow up. Well, it's 10:45 pm, have to be up to take my daughter to work at 5:00 and I'm tired. Going to close, all have a good week-end. Talk to you next week-end.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello, all. The dinner dishes are done and I'm enjoying a second glass of wine while reading today's postings. I've had a pretty up-and-down sort of week, but did manage to finish three simple slippers. I'm using up some acrylic stash by making a batch of slippers in different sizes for friends who just moved into a new house with a stringent no-shoes rule.

Sorlenna, I do hope you'll enjoy the train ride. It's my absolutely favorite form of transportation. SailorRae, you are so right about the old photos. One of my sisters put all of our old family pics on disk, with a detailed list of names, dates, locations, etc. Now I just have to do the same with my own pics. But that's one of the things we retire for, isn't it? Lainey, happy birthday! There's sure a lot of August birthdays on KP. Maybe we should have a group party. Oh, that's right. We're already at a party!

Have a good evening (or whatever time), everyone. I'm off to see if I can get that fourth slipper going.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Dave and Setleg!! Now I know what to look for and I believe my store does carry them. Next time I go, I'll get some and make these.  :thumbup:


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Good Saturday morning Dave and everyone, anyone heard from Sam? I bet he is having a good time on his vacation. I hope he post photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm off to dream of yarn, I'll see you all tomorrow, thank you for a wonderful evening.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Good Night all of you lovely people  It's almost 1AM in Indy. Looking forward to hearing what you are all up to tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going toward midnight here in the pacific northwest - a beautiful day today in seattle - slept late - going to sleep late tomorrow too - lol. chocolate pom - happy to see you are back - you were missed.

see you all tomorrow.

sam


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

midnight here, tv on, drifting off after the last catchup with the tea party... made apple tart for breakfast, ready for my morning tea....


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

So glad you're back with us ChocolatePom after such a very trying and difficult time. The paperwork does seem endless but you will get to the end of it.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yesterday JuneK mentioned she had missed my no-cook pasta sauces, originally posted 24th July, there are four and they all work very well, simply add to cooked pasta.

Besides being good for hot Summer days when one wants to do anything other than slaving over a hot stove in the kitchen, these are great for picnics. Three-quarters fill a Thermos flask with boiling water, add the pasta and screw the cap back on and leave for fifteen minutes, the pasta will cook just fine.

When I had building work carried out in my kitchen and had to survive with only a toaster, a slow-cooker and a kettle, this was a useful trick to have up my sleeve. The boys use it in the sixth-form common room when they're away at school and amaze their chums by rustling up a tasty meal. With sons and daughters heading off to uni, these dishes will spare them a miserable and very expensive existence on readymeals, kebabs, burgers and pizzas. Instant social success comes to the student who can throw together something tasty for his or her friends!

The first is a traditional Italian dish and real _peasant fare_ and translates as _Cart Driver's Pasta_, because cart driver's only had one pot to use whilst on the road. The sauce is traditionally made with a pestle and mortar, but it's easier with a food processor.

*Pasta alla Carrettiera*
_Serves: 2_

_Ingredients:_
1 bunch mint leaves
4 garlic cloves
2 tomatoes, cored and seeds removed
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Salt and pepper
cooked and drained pasta shells (about 6 oz uncooked)
2 oz (55g) pecorino cheese, grated

_Method:_
Place the mint, garlic, tomatoes, oil, salt and pepper in a food processor. Process until finely chopped.

Transfer the sauce to a large bowl and add the drained pasta and toss gently to coat with the sauce.

Serve topped with pecorino cheese.

_Moving on we come to this popular bistro lunch dish_

*Puttanesca Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
1 lb (450g) cherry tomatoes, halved
6 to 8 anchovy fillets, rinsed and chopped
1 large garlic clove, minced
4 oz (115g) black olives, pitted and chopped
1/2 bunch fresh parsley, chopped
2 tbs capers, rinsed and chopped
1/2 tsp dried oregano
1 fl. oz (30ml) extra-virgin olive oil
salt and black peppper, to taste

_Method:_
Combine all of the ingredients in a large bowl and allow to sit at room temperature for one hour so the flavours develop.

Drain the pasta, setting aside some of the cooking water.

Toss the pasta with the sauce, adding a little cooking water if the pasta seems too dry.

_Farfalle_ or similar-sized pasta works best with this sauce.

_And a third variation along similar lines:_

*Sun-Dried Tomato Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
6 oz (170g) sun-dried tomatoes packed in oil, drained
1 garlic clove
1 fl. oz (30ml) extra-virgin olive oil
1 tbs (15ml) balsamic vinegar
Salt and pepper
6 fresh basil leaves, chopped as chiffonade

_Method:_
In a food processor, process the tomatoes and garlic until chopped very fine. Add the oil and vinegar and blend until smooth and season to taste.

Cook the pasta, linguine or other string-type ideally but twists work well too, according to the packet instructions and drain, setting aside some of the cooking water.

In a large bowl, toss the pasta with the sauce and add the freshly-cut basil, adding a little of the cooking water if the pasta seems too dry.

You can do this by hand, it won't be perfectly smooth, but it works as a 'rustic' dish too!

_And if you're all 'tomatoed out', there is this no-cook pasta sauce to try:_

*Lemon and Tuna Sauce*

_Ingredients:_
1 fl. oz (30ml) exta-virgin olive oil
1 clove garlic, minced
Juice and grated zest of one lemon
2 tbs fresh parsley, chopped
2 anchovy fillets, rinsed
1 to 2 drops of hot pepper sauce
1 (6 oz/170g) can tuna flakes in olive oil

_Method:_
Place all ingredients except tuna in a food processor and pulse to chop, but not puree the ingredients. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

Add the tuna and mash it into the sauce with a fork. Add drained pasta shells and toss gently to coat. Although tuna is traditional, it also works superbly well with tinned crab flakes.

I hope these give you some new ideas for easy lunches.

Dave

p.s. I have specified _Extra Virgin Olive Oil_ with these sauces. It is the strongest-flavoured of the grades of olive oil and since the sauces are not cooked, you won't get that nasty bitter taste that occurs when you heat it. If you aren't too keen on that strong an olive flavour, use either _virgin_ or _standard_ olive oil; for a very neutral taste, try using either _groundnut oil_ or _SunOlive_ which is light blend of sunflower and olive oils.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's 10 am Sat morning here in Northern Ireland. The sun is shining and I'm about to go for a walk along the River Lagan with my friend. She is then taking me for lunch. It was my birthday in July and she was on holiday so this is a delayed birthday treat. My daughter took me for lunch last Sat for the same reason. After lunch I might have a quick look in any nearby charity shops, always on the look out for knitting patterns, yarn or needles. Later I hope to sew the squares together for a baby blanket. I bought the squares in a charity shop. Someone had gone to the trouble to knit them and had not sewn them up! Tonight it will be an Indian takeaway and watching the first episode of X Factor.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> It's 10 am Sat morning here in Northern Ireland. The sun is shining and I'm about to go for a walk along the River Lagan with my friend. She is then taking me for lunch. It was my birthday in July and she was on holiday so this is a delayed birthday treat. My daughter took me for lunch last Sat for the same reason. After lunch I might have a quick look in any nearby charity shops, always on the look out for knitting patterns, yarn or needles. Later I hope to sew the squares together for a baby blanket. I bought the squares in a charity shop. Someone had gone to the trouble to knit them and had not sewn them up! Tonight it will be an Indian takeaway and watching the first episode of X Factor.


Have a brill time out and about to-day. charity shops and jumble sales are great, I can never resist having a look for books.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi 5mmdpns,

_The Lads_ can and do cook. They can manage every one of the receipts I have ever posted on the forum and have been known to turn out a five-course dinner party for eight! In an all-male household, or any household for that matter, 'agreed division of labour' is essential to harmonious co-existence; that's my argument and they're stuck with it!

Most mornings when they're with me, they race off at dawn on their scoots to the local pool to swim a mile and pick up fresh croissants from the bakery on the way back. However if the weather is vile, they crack open a can of dough and bake them fresh themselves. I encourage them to cook and turn their hands to any other household task that needs doing, I don't believe dependency on others is particularly healthy, it's also very expensive.

For those who try to skive off, there are three china and glass cabinets that need emptying, cleaning and all the contents washing. I'm not a slave-driver, but I do have a very simple _Eleventh Commandment:_ Thou shallt not get away with it!

Dave


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my how things have changed. I have been trying to keep up scrapbooks for my 2 youngest grandchildren (ages 2 and 5). These days, I download the pix from my son and daughter in law's Facebook pages, email them to be printed, and then the fun begins! I refuse to do digital scrapbooks. I love all that beautiful paper and the punches. I add my own touches with paint. The books won't last 100 years, but I hope my grandkids will enjoy their stories as they grow up and share them as adults. My dining table has disappeared under a layer of paper, glue, paint, scissors, magazines with ideas, and baby pix and more. Fortunately, my husband prefers dinner in his comfy chair in front of the TV.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years.
> My advise to all....get those pic's out if you still have older family members who can help tell you who they are. If you don't find out the info, you might as well toss them in the trash. I think that would be a real shame.
> Enjoy your weekend all....happy knitting or whatever else you may be doing. Rae


Oh my how things have changed. I have been trying to keep up scrapbooks for my 2 youngest grandchildren (ages 2 and 5). These days, I download the pix from my son and daughter in law's Facebook pages, email them to be printed, and then the fun begins! I refuse to do digital scrapbooks. I love all that beautiful paper and the punches. I add my own touches with paint. The books won't last 100 years, but I hope my grandkids will enjoy their stories as they grow up and share them as adults. My dining table has disappeared under a layer of paper, glue, paint, scissors, magazines with ideas, and baby pix and more. Fortunately, my husband prefers dinner in his comfy chair in front of the TV.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will pass it on to my daughter- she has chosen 'food tech' (as they call it now) as one of her GCSEs. I have had a busy week starting off by collecting said daughter and middle child from bus station after a week staying with their cousin. Have completed bootees for nephew's baby due at Xmas and started on a bib for her(?). Also begun to get ready for camping trip next week. Fingers crossed the weather stays good and we don't have a repeat of yesterday's rain- the weather is so unpredictable here in the UK. Hope every one has a good weekend- I'll be finishing that bib and a book.
> ...


GCSEs are the exams that school children take at the end of their compulsory education at the age of 15/16. They can then go on to A levels if they wish and they need these if they are to go on to Uni. GCSEs used to be O levels when I was at school. (O level= ordinary level, A level= advanced level)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the recipe Dave. I will pass it on to my daughter- she has chosen 'food tech' (as they call it now) as one of her GCSEs. I have had a busy week starting off by collecting said daughter and middle child from bus station after a week staying with their cousin. Have completed bootees for nephew's baby due at Xmas and started on a bib for her(?). Also begun to get ready for camping trip next week. Fingers crossed the weather stays good and we don't have a repeat of yesterday's rain- the weather is so unpredictable here in the UK. Hope every one has a good weekend- I'll be finishing that bib and a book.
> ...


I wish I could agree with you that the summer holidays last for ever. I work in a school and this holiday feels like it is flying by. Two weeks and I will be back in the classroom. Don't get me wrong I love my job, but I also love being at home and spending what little time I have with the children even though they are fast becoming adults. I have always appreciated the time I spend with them. People are always surprised when I reply to "I bet you're glad the holidays are over" with "No".


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day


Does your Mum live in Scotland by any chance? They do go back earlier than their English peers, but then they do break-up for their holidays earlier. Same length of holidays (6 weeks for those in state education, longer if in private).


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes she does, in Rosyth. I grew up in Dunfermline adn I can remember thinking our holidays were long, till we moved to the States


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Good morning from Louisville, KY. Normally, I would be at work. It's 7:00 am, but my neices are auctioning off my sister's belongings, so I'll do that later. For now, some nourishment:
Sausage scramble and cheese
1 pd. maple sausage
8 large eggs
2 cups hash browns
1/4 c. half/half
hot sauce or pico de gallo
salt and pepper
6 oz shredded cheddar
1 plum tomato
Cook the sausage and crumble. 
Drain well.
Return the skillet to stove on medium heat, and pour in beaten eggs, half and half, and cheese.
Scramble.
Combine with sausage and hash browns in a casserole dish.
Bake @ 350* about 15 minutes.

Enjoy this day! We will never get it again!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (May 6, 2011)

It's Saturday evening here in Sydney, Australia, and I'm enjoying a nice glass of red after a super delicious chicken paella.

After a busy week working, it's nice to kick back with my husband for a quiet night in.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning my dear friends. I'm late getting on. Have had a rough couple day plus not sleeping. I got up at 3:00 am going through email and I now might start working on the quilt a little more.
The Barbie doll wedding dress is coming along but time consumming with such tiny stitches.
I'm so pleased out Dear Dave is heading the Tea Party and he stated what will and will not be tolerated was right on. I hope Sam has recouperated from his trip and is having a great time in Seatle.
Happy Birthday Lainey! amd it's good to hear from you Chocolate Pom, you were missed.

I think I might try to go back to bed, who knows it might work this time. Have a wonderful day my dear friends and catch up with you later.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Good morning from Louisville, KY. Normally, I would be at work. It's 7:00 am, but my neices are auctioning off my sister's belongings, so I'll do that later. For now, some nourishment:
> Sausage scramble and cheese
> 1 pd. maple sausage
> 8 large eggs
> ...


Oh Yummy, I'm on my way...LOL


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, there I was, in front of the computer and the tea party had started. I started reading the posts and pronptky fell asleep in my chair. I didn't wake up until the wee hours. The problem was not with the posts, it is with the chair. I just got it and it's too comfortable.

So I got up early this morning and read all the posts, even before coffee which I have to make now. I'll return shortly I'm still working on my receipt/recipe for this week.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Strawberry, you may set the table. I have the Paul Newman Decaf coffee waiting for you. (Don't want to keep you awake tooo much longer).


----------



## msmooreva (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all from Reston, Virginia, USA, where it is now a lovely Saturday morning, although a bit humid after several days of terrible thunderstorms.

I know these cookies as "Cherry Winks." My Mom (now 87) has been making them for decades. Thanks for the explanation of caster sugar; I'd never heard of it. In case someone in the USA was wondering, "glace" fruit is known here as "candied" fruit.

I'm new here (obviously) and I really like this Tea Party idea!

Marie


----------



## msmooreva (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello all from Reston, Virginia, USA, where it is now a lovely Saturday morning, although a bit humid after several days of terrible thunderstorms.

I know these cookies as "Cherry Winks." My Mom (now 87) has been making them for decades. Thanks for the explanation of caster sugar; I'd never heard of it. In case someone in the USA was wondering, "glace" fruit is known here as "candied" fruit.

I'm new here (obviously) and I really like this Tea Party idea!

Marie


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Many, Many thanks to both Fireballdave and Dollie D for those recipies they sound great and will have to add them to the menu stash.. It is early Sat here in Upstate NY and so far the weather is doing well. I start back to work on Monday to get ready for the students in 2 weeks. I do all the copying for our school so I work more with the teachers than students. Glad there is time to knit this weekend have some projects that are really calling my name. Everyone enjoy your morning cup and will read you along the way.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all, it's Saturday noon in Northern Ireland, and THE SUN IS SHINING! This will not last, there'll be tears before evening, just wait and see!
We've lots of plums on our tree; was planning to make hot plum chutney (sugar discouraged here) but really there are too many. Will give some to neighbours.
I am knitting spiders at the moment, can't tear myself away. Then it will be all other sorts of Hallowe'en gear - I'm really enjoying myself. Second childhood looms!
Nice to read all the other recipes, but the exercise bike and I have a date instead. Too much avoirdupois, sad!


----------



## nannymarg (Aug 16, 2011)

Good Afternoon Dave, and Hi Everyone,
This is my first time to the Tea Party, I couldn't resist your Melting Moments recipe Dave, so copied and saved it to use later on today, (1.00pm here in Birmingham, UK). This Tea Party is a great idea, hope I can join you all again soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Good morning everyone. It is a beautiful sunny day, with low humidity in NW Pa. Windows open and listening to all the birds singing. Will be out and about with my youngest daughter today. She is visiting with her family from Middle East. I finally got an antibiotic for my nasty cold and feeling well enough to have a girlie day before they leave Tuesday for London, where they will do some sight seeing and shopping. Taking my grandsons to the toy store and letting them buy one big gift each from Nana and Poppa. Will have lunch by the lakeshore. Looking forward to a wonderful day. Hope everyone will have a great day also. See you all later, as I must scoot along.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Pam, that is great. Thanks for the update on your DD. WOW. She's a teacher. This gives me such warm fuzzies picturing her with 22 little kids for the first time. Oh my. She is brave.


----------



## ploy1475 (Mar 8, 2011)

Good Morning to you Dave if you are returning today! (PA USA) The Tea Party sounds nice! The recipe delicious, and since I scrolled down to the bottom I have found out what caster sugar is, Thank You. I hope I can join the next party, perhaps I'll bring some refreshments. Bye!


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Dave, I don't know if I'm invited to this tea party, but here I am. I like the sound of your Melting Moments.
> Question: Is caster sugar like white sugar in US?
> I'm going to try them to take to my womens group next week. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> I'm nearly finished with my 2nd sock and they are for me. I'm so excited about them. Also started a cap for grandson and i'm doing it in magic loop but it's not going so well...I'm trying to convert pattern that calls for straight needles to doing it in magic loop.
> ...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Maelinde, I got two Ultimate Knitting Machines on e-bay a couple of month ago and have yet to master it. Clamps didn't hold the first time and it ended up in my lap after ten rows or so. Very discouraging. I keep saying I'm going to start again. Maybe it will be today. Have you used a machine before?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi It is Saturday night and I am later tahn usual joining in. Had a women's breakfast at church this morning. Spent some time listening to an audiobook while did the entrelac part of a sock, finsihed a book. Odd and ends of things then nearly 2 hours ago I came up and found the tea party (so pleased to find it Dave, and so pleasant today as well). But spent most of that time untangling the yarn! Should have just cut it biut I didn't want it to win! But now it is done and ready to start knitting with it again. But now off to bed. Night night everyone.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good morning everyone from New Hampshire! It looks to be a nice, but humid, day, pretty typical for August. I have one week left of summer vacation, and then back to the classroom. I plan to be very lazy, do lots of knitting, spend some time with mom and the grandsons. I'm finishing up a baby sweater set for my daughter's best friend, who is expecting a baby girl this winter. I hope everyone has a safe and fun weekend!


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Good Morning from New Hampshire, USA. Just read all the postings. I didn't know the party starts Friday Night. It took me over an hour to catch up. I finished that curly scarf. It is so cute that I started another with verigated wool in bright colors. I always use my stash when trying a new pattern. Where did the term frogging come from? Yesterday a fellow Tea Partier came by the shop with his wife to say hello and show me his "Mile High Scarf" that he designed. It is beautiful. Nice to met someone in person. I am up for housework this A.M., then a cookout with friends at the lake if the weather holds, then another go at the knitting machine. I started a fall sweater for my little boy who will be in kindergarden this fall. I have two weeks to finish it. I really do well under pressure. Reminds me of my own sons who I knit sweaters for the first day of school some 45 or 50 years ago. Have a great weekend. Conniesews


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

It sure is wonderful looking at old pictures and I am still working on making Memory Albums for all 5 of my sons and their families which include 9 grandchildren and 11 great grandchildren. I use my rubber stamping for decorating the pages and put them in looseleaf folders in clear plastic sleeves and hope they all enjoy them as much as I enjoy making the albums. It is a big job but I still make time every day for my many knitting and crocheting WIP. Keeps me out of trouble. Thank you Dave for posting your recipe which is almost identical to the one I make every Christmas.
We are having a beautiful day today in northern Wisconsin but can't help wonder where the month has gone!!! Time sure passes faster every week as we get older. Everyone have a "great" day today wherever you are.........Mary


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all.
> ...


Beautiful young lady....you should brag!!!
JuneK


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

A beautiful morning in Myerstown, PA, and I'm sitting inside trying to catch up on the tea party posts when I SHOULD be outside in the garden. I don't think the weeds are going to go anywhere and will be waiting for me once I go outside. 

I have knitted 3 sets of caps/scarves for residents of a personal care home for veterans. Each set is a different pattern and different yarns --- all from my stash. I asked 2 of my 3 sons (19 and 22 yrs. old) for their opinions on styles and colors of the sets and was told THEY wouldn't wear any of them! 

Their opinions? The "Men's Mock Aran Cap" is too girlie. The "Simple Knitted Cap" is just too boring and a bit of an odd shape. The "Rib Knitted Cap" passed the test fo all but the use of 'wrong colors.'

I guess that's why I hadn't knitted anything for about 15 years except the occasional scarf . . . and that was for me.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

G'd Morning everone from Michigan USA. Wow!!!!!!!!!! Just now having first cup of coffee at 9:30 AM. I slept in until 9 AM this orning. It has been a long time since I have done this. Last week was a busy week with work and my grandkids. But I got through it. My day off today and yesterday. I am going to today hopefully finish a snuggie I am making for Xmas. Have 2 more to make Then on to baby gifts. I have just been informed that there is a Baby Shower for a Grandson and his wife due in November. They are coming up for a visit out of state and it was a unexpected trip. Getting everyone together for a picnic type get together on the 3rd. Think I will make up some bibs for now and then work on a baby outfit for the new baby. They are having a little girl. 

School starts here in a couple weeks and my 2 grandsons will be back to school and my schedule having them will be changed again. I am so waiting for them to start school. We are anxiously waiting for next ultrasound appointment to see what we are having for new grandbaby due in April. Hopefully the baby will cooperate and let us get a peek so Nana can find out what colors she is going to knit with. 

We have had a terriable outbreak of misquetos here in my area that are viscious. I have to suit up to take the dog out and for walks. Is anyone else having problems with them in theri area? The are vicious. I put on long pants, long soks and a hooded sweatshirt with a hood to go out to walk her. It is so abd that I have bites on my head where they have gone through my hair and bit me. Can't wait for cooler weather to get rid of them.
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Did somebody say Lemon Meringue Pie? Yummy! My favorite. That's why I also like the English Lemon Curd. And gingerbread with lemon icing.[/quote]

YUM!! I'm with you...Wish I could still stand at the stove long enough to make Lemon Meringue Pie!! Lemon curd and lemon icing are also favorites.
Carrot cake and Key Lime pie are also way up on the list of favorites!!
JuneK


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

Great party, I was a little late arriving. I will make these cookies this week for my grands, my grandmother used to make them for us... I have had 2 busy and aggravating weeks at work. Surgeons are all grumpy for some reason. I'm giving a party for a bride this afternoon, all my neighbors will be here, should be fun. I am still working in my stash, yeah, no yarn purchases in a month!!! Everyone have a great weekend and be safe. PittyPat from SC


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you, Dave, for going to the trouble to post these again....they sound delicious and easy.
I'm loving the light and interesting conversation this week.
By the way, haven't seen the news this Sat. am. 
SOOO, did the Redskins win that game???? Since I'm in VA, the Redskins are the closest we have to a home-town team!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Because Virginia is such a tourist destination, public schools here don't start until the day after the Labor Day holiday. But private schools have already started or soon will.
JuneK


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
What is caster sugar?
Thank you
ICE in NJ
ps would love to join, but weekend get rather hectic around our home....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day


When my children were in elementary school, we lived in the country...about 3 weeks before school started, they would begin to get bored. I would jokingly say, the cat had had kittens, the dog had had puppies, they'd climbed all the trees so they were ready to go back to school!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy Tea Time Again! I really look forward to this each week. Thanks for the party Dave and for the yummy recipe which I'm sure my mother used to make for us!
Yarnlady - my mom used to freeze eggs and here's what she did. She would break the eggs of course. Some she would scramble and freeze in ice cube trays - 1 cube equals 1 egg. Of course she made sure they were good sized cubes. She would also separate eggs and freeze yolks and whites. We had lots of sponge cakes in those days and things with meringue or angel food cakes. It worked well for her - maybe it could for you as well.
Here in the beautiful Willamette Valley of Oregon we're enjoying weather in the upper 80's cooling into the low 60's and high 50's at night. No rain - Yay! I'm happy the weather is so lovely while we are here for a few weeks.
Current projects are completing a wedding gift of kitchen things - same as last week! More baby hats - and planning for Christmas gifts for our soon to be 10 great grands!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Strawberry, you may set the table. I have the Paul Newman Decaf coffee waiting for you. (Don't want to keep you awake tooo much longer).


Thank You DollieD for the decaf, I finished setting the Table and went to bed for a couple of hours. Arose about 5:00 to tend to my puppies. Larry the bird and then My Sugar Gliders. It's time to help out with the Tea Party again. What do you need next done? I have a Danish Kringler ( or Koogle )in the oven . It's a lovely puff pastry topped with powdered sugar mixed with vanilla ( or Almond extract ) and a tad of water. Once the oblong puffed pastry is cooled I slather it on top and garnish with lots of sliced almonds. It's really yummy. I hope everyone enjoys it. But sorry to say it's crumbly so watch your knitting and crochetting projects....LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good morning all. We have clouds this morning, so I'm hopeful for rain, though this also means I may not get my train ride (outdoor festivals in pouring rain...um...nah). That doesn't mean I can't hop on that thing some other Sunday if we don't go tomorrow, though! We'll see how it goes. I'm thinking it might be fun to go up in the fall/holiday season, too.

I finished a few more motifs last night for the tunic, and that's really starting to build up. I hope my diagram for assembling them works, and thank goodness I have a dress form to "model." 

Today is six hours of work, starting in about an hour. It's slowing down a bit now that summer school's ending, but DD goes back to college next Monday, so it will definitely pick up again quickly. Lower grades are already back in class; we have a sort of year round schedule here, which means they get more for winter and spring breaks and less in summer, though college still runs about as it always has.

The pile of WIPs slowly dwindles, and I'm happy about that! So many patterns, so little time. Heh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> Oh my how things have changed. I have been trying to keep up scrapbooks for my 2 youngest grandchildren (ages 2 and 5). These days, I download the pix from my son and daughter in law's Facebook pages, email them to be printed, and then the fun begins! I refuse to do digital scrapbooks. I love all that beautiful paper and the punches. I add my own touches with paint. The books won't last 100 years, but I hope my grandkids will enjoy their stories as they grow up and share them as adults. My dining table has disappeared under a layer of paper, glue, paint, scissors, magazines with ideas, and baby pix and more. Fortunately, my husband prefers dinner in his comfy chair in front of the TV.


I agree, it's too much fun to cut and glue, and pick just the right stickers or stamps. 
I also, love to do scrapbooks, and I also try to make all my own greeting cards.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> ...


When my mother died, I found a lovely old velvet picture album that I remember spending hours with when I was a child (early 1950s). The pictures are old, old, old, on some sort of board-like material. My mom didn't have a clue who most of the people were, but the photos (or daurrogetypes (sp?)) were endlessly fascinating to me. Over the years, the album had fallen apart, but the photos are fine. I am framing them between two panes of glass with a simple black frame and plan to line my dining area with them. I also received boxes of loose photos, most of which I can identify, and some of those will be framed also. Quite a job! I buy a handful of frames when I can afford it and I'm in the right place, and sit down to mount photos a couple of times a year. No hurry, but the project will look great when I'm finished. Knitting, of course, takes priority!

OH, AND WELCOME BACK DAVE! THANK YOU FOR NOT LEAVING US!


----------



## gailmac (Apr 22, 2011)

Mosquitoes had me running for cover again last evening. We were enjoying a campfire in the backyard with our adult children, and I got attacked, between my eyebrows and right next to the corner of my eye. They both swelled up fast, so had to come in and get some Benadryl. My husband really gets bit, too. 

I am new to the tea party, I live in SE MI just 9 miles from Michigan International Speedway, so much traffic this week. 

I am working on ufo's this summer, socks, bags, scarf, so I can move on to other projects. I have lots of fiber that needs spinning, as well as yarn to knit up or weave.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Morning all, it's been a rather hectic morning so far. lol. 
Somebody's horse got loose down the road and ended up in our yard, poor thing was more than a little spooked, but it's about the 4th time it's happened in about a 6mth time span. So afraid it's going to get hit one day as we live on a rather busy road with a fairly fast rate of speed. 
Well, now I need my second cup of coffee, and back to work on my sweater, or my scarf, whichever grabs me first. 
Thank you Dave for posting the pasta sauces, can't wait to try them, and I read carrot cake on somebodies post, mmmm. I need to find a good recipe for that one, mom used to make a really good one that I haven't been able to quite duplicate. 
Well, I'll check in later, off to get coffee and breakfast, have a great day everyone. 
Kaye


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


Dave, every week your tea parties kill my diet. Maybe I need to stop dieting? lol. Thanks!!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Morning from So. AL. Sorry I'm late for the party. Was making a hughe fresh fruit salad for church tomorrow. Forgot the grapes so I'll ad them after the party and my coffee. 
Dave, I didn't realize you were considering stopping being our host. Thank you for continuing. I agree whole heartedly with your opening statement and thanks for putting it so nicely. Don't know what we would do without you and your recipes. 
I have started another bolero, which can be obtained by searching Google, Belgium Bolero/knit. It is the first one to come up and is VERY simle to make. 
It is 88 degrees this beautiful Saturday Morning. Ya'll have a wonderfay day. I enjoyed my visit with everyone and sorry I have to leave. See ya'll next week.


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good evening Dave and all Tea Partiers. Happy Birthday Lainey!! Hope you have many more and all wonderful ! I appologize for missing the last month and a halfs worth of Tea Parties. I personally want to Thank All of You for your Prayers and Condolences sent to my family and myself. I have been trying to get what the state of Florida laughingly calls her estate settles . I had no idea how much trouble this was all going to be. And I missed all of you so much and the Tea Parties. Dave, I really missed the receipts ( aka recipes ). I can REALLY use some light conversation and some cookies , chocolate, ice cream, and a huge drink!!! Sure hope that everyone has been having a good month. Well, brother made a secret dessert so I will see you all later or in the am. After dessert, I need sleep! Hugs to all.


My condolences, ChocolatePom! I understand that the Florida estate laws are horrendous! I work in estate planning law in Illinois, and my attorneys always recommend that our elderly clients maintain a residence here, as well as in Florida, so that their estates can be settled under Illinois law, rather than Florida.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning all. May I offer my little finger cookies? I tend to do these with a variety of flavors depending on the season and my mood. I might suggest Lemon or Lime at this time of year as are refreshing and yummy. But, I warn that they are too yummy sometimes. 

Little Finger Cookies

2 1/2 Cups All Purpose Flour
2 2/3 cups Powdered Sugar (in USA confectioners or 10x sugar)
1 cup softened Butter
Zest of a Large Lime or Lemon 
1 1/2 Tablespoons of the Juice of Lemon or Lime
pinch of salt

Preheat Ovento 325 degrees F.

Divide Powdered Sugar using 2/3 cup to mix well with Butter. Add Zest and juice and salt and mix well again. Gradually add the flour to that mixture, beating just to blend after each addition of flour. When mixed thouroughly, divide the dough into thirds and wrap or cover use method of your choice and chill for about 30 minutes. Work only with 1 third of the dough at a time. Roll into 12 pieces approximately the size of your little finger. (about 2 inches long) Place on a lightly greased baking sheet and space about 2 inches apart. You do this for each third and then Bake them for about 18 minutes or until just lightly golden around the bottom edges. Allow them to cool on the baking sheets a minute or two them roll them in the remaining Powdered Sugar. Cool completely on racks before serving or packing into cookie jars.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> ...


Thanks Dave for information on how to use some of my eggs. It will come in handy at christmas cookie baking. Love to make meringue choc. mint chip cookies. Now I have a new way of doing it.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Good to have you back Chocolate Pom.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

The computer here is changing the email server and so I will have to catch up a bit later after they finish all that has to be done to do that. I was told that it will make the computer move faster. Didn't know that it needed to be any faster than it currently is but then, what do I know. I still prefer to carry my little Sharp lap top when I travel and it is over 6 years old. And needs to have external memory as it is nearly full. See you all later and enjoy the day hope it is pleasant for all.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I was just wondering why we are calling recipes, receipts? I know this was the term used in the olden days but doesn't everyone say "recipe" now?


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> Hello Dave and the rest of the tea party participants! This week was a long one. School started - with the children and it was a crazy time! The days have just flown by that I don't have a chance to catch my breath! So happy it is Friday evening (6:00 PM CST) and i don't have to awake to an alarm tomorrow! I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
> Have a great week!


Happy Birthday!!!!! Thank you Dave. I'm so glad you are back and if you are EVER in the Seattle/Tacoma area...'mi casa es su casa'. I mean this. Love your Tea Party. Today is beautiful here in the Northwest. The Sound is quiet and the boats are slowly cruising along. These are the days we live for here.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Dave, 
7:33 a.m. here now in Sacramento, Ca. Always enjoy the tea party! Thank you for hosting in and for giving us the yummy recipes. Can you tell me what caster sugar is though please?

BTW you gave us some Greek recipes a while back so I'll mention that we are having our Annual Greek Food Festival here in Sacramento on Labor Day Weekend; Sept 1,2,3. Everyone in our church is involved in some capacity or another. Of course the food preparation takes priority over all else but my husband Lou and I manage our Church Bookstore and we have to move everything from our off site location down to the Sacramento Convention Center. We will have help for the actual move but doing inventory and buying new stock and shelving it seems to have consumed our lives. I am sure there will be life after the Food Festival but at this time I am not sure what it will be like.(((ggg

Thanks for listening.
marilyn


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning everyone! peanut butter on pumpernickle toast this morning with coffee starts my day today.
I whole heartedly agree with the concept of teaching kids (boys and girls) how to be a competent domestic person. My son was doing all of his own laundry at the age of 10, sorting, washing, drying, putting away his own clothes. He also started to learn to cook at this age. I didnt verbalize the eleventh commandment as you did but it was a rule along with "You break it, you fix it. You mess it up, you clean it. etc"
Has anyone made homemade ice cream? I saw an ice cream maker at one of the stores the other day and was curious. Mom says they used to make this when they were kids growing up on the farm.
I am washing the towels and face clothes today. It is a perfect day to hang them out on the line to dry. I think I will take my sock knitting out to the back yard and knit away. Birds are all singing and loving the sunshine.
Caster sugar has been explained many times on this weekends Tea Party but it never hurts to explain again! For anyone who has missed reading those posts, the caster sugar is fine granulated sugar. In Canada it is sold as Berry Sugar, in the US it is superfine sugar. Being a fine grain, it is easier to blend into the rest of the ingredients in baking. (It is not icing sugar which is a powder). But others have used ordinary table sugar and it works and measures out the same.
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

It's 10:30 A.M. Saturday here in TN. We had a hard rain last night so I went out about 9:30 and picked up tree limbs that had come down last night. Seemed a good time to pull a few weeds before it got up into the 90's but I was still wringing wet when I came in. Cleaned up and am now enjoying some iced green tea. Giong to a cookout this afternoon. Your recipe looks great,Dave. Am going to a book review in a couple weeks and those willbe my contribution to the refreshments. Guess I better take a copy of the recipe.


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good evening Dave and all Tea Partiers. Happy Birthday Lainey!! Hope you have many more and all wonderful ! I appologize for missing the last month and a halfs worth of Tea Parties. I personally want to Thank All of You for your Prayers and Condolences sent to my family and myself. I have been trying to get what the state of Florida laughingly calls her estate settles . I had no idea how much trouble this was all going to be. And I missed all of you so much and the Tea Parties. Dave, I really missed the receipts ( aka recipes ). I can REALLY use some light conversation and some cookies , chocolate, ice cream, and a huge drink!!! Sure hope that everyone has been having a good month. Well, brother made a secret dessert so I will see you all later or in the am. After dessert, I need sleep! Hugs to all.


I am so sorry to hear of your sad times. I lost my only living brother in Dec of last year and miss talking to him. We lived 2000 miles apart but kept in touch every week. I feel that when one has had a good life, well maybe just so-so, and .... it is worth all the struggles. Living is always a struggle, no matter how we feel. Attacking the struggles with a positive attitude is how I try to maintain my life. Sorry, I only mean that everyone is thinking good thoughts for you and welcome back! ........toichingal


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbup: what toichingal said.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

When my parents passed away we also found a bunch of old pictures. Most of them were on a sort of cardboard backing. Even found one old tintype. Thank goodness,someone,probably Mom,had labeled them all. It is so interesting to lookat them. I showed them to my 10 yr. old grandson and he said he thought they must have been awfully hot in the summer.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all.
> I'm watching the Indianapolis Colts 2nd Pre-season game and will be trying to catch a glimps of my grand-niece, who is a Colts cheerleader for a second season.
> I'm very obsessed with the Colts and if my obsession gets too much for this forum I will start a new thread. It gets a little wierd when the real season games start and I can't wear or knit anythikng but Cobalt blue.
> I'm looking forward to catching up with the tea party later. Happy Chatting


I watched that game too. Sorry, but I am a *******'s fan. But remember us 'Skins' fans haven't had much to cheer about for quite a long time. ;-)


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Maelinde, Happy Anniversary! Good idea to pick out your own gifts -- we do that for Christmas. (Sometimes I start early, though, and get more gifts than he does :thumbup: ). We just celebrated our anniversary on the 18th -- after 27 years, you get things like garbage disposals  . Really. 

This my first time at the tea party, altho I've been chiming in on other threads for about 3 months. Good to be here, and hope to get to know you all!
Susan in WI


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

msmooreva said:


> Hello all from Reston, Virginia, USA, where it is now a lovely Saturday morning, although a bit humid after several days of terrible thunderstorms.
> 
> I know these cookies as "Cherry Winks." My Mom (now 87) has been making them for decades. Thanks for the explanation of caster sugar; I'd never heard of it. In case someone in the USA was wondering, "glace" fruit is known here as "candied" fruit.
> 
> ...


Welcome!! My daughter lives in Reston,VA..


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

About caster sugar, just use the sugar you have and if you have not made the recipe before and it tastes good or great, it makes no difference. Be creative in your cooking is my motto. Sometimes things don't turn out the way you think they should, luckily you have the option of doing again or giving it to someone who doesn't know you think it is wrong......or giving it to pet friends, they eat anything!.............


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

You can also put your regular granulated sugar in a food processor and make it 'super fine'.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> You can also put your regular granulated sugar in a food processor and make it 'super fine'.


I use a clean coffee grinder!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Polrdra65, 
Do you suppose if you removed the egg shells and put individual eggs in, say, covered ice cube trays or those cute little Tupperware cups, they would survive freezing? Just a thought.
Susan in WI


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Polrdra65,
> Do you suppose if you removed the egg shells and put individual eggs in, say, covered ice cube trays or those cute little Tupperware cups, they would survive freezing? Just a thought.
> Susan in WI


Yep, you just need to very lightly spray the ice cube trays with a vegetable cooking oil so that they dont stick to the tray. The extra large egg doesnt fit into a cube slot as it is too big. I will also mix up an omelette (all the ingredients except cheese) and freeze it uncooked in a little container. Just unthaw and toss into the frying pan to cook. Sometimes I will beat thoroughly six eggs together with two tablespoons of milk and then freeze that into individual portions.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

thatharrisgirl said:


> I made a version of the melting moments Dave, but they are called....something else .


I remember those from my childhood, and I think we also called them something else. I think it was a recipe from the old red-checked Better Homes & Garden Cookbook. (Am I right on the cookbook name, or was that Betty Crocker? Someone will set me straight, I'm sure.). Now I don't do much cooking or baking anymore -- never did like it much but had 3 hungry boys to feed for 25 years. DH likes to cook, so for his retirement gift I gave him the kitchen. Seriously.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

msmooreva said:


> Hello all from Reston, Virginia, USA, where it is now a lovely Saturday morning, although a bit humid after several days of terrible thunderstorms.
> 
> I know these cookies as "Cherry Winks." My Mom (now 87) has been making them for decades. Thanks for the explanation of caster sugar; I'd never heard of it. In case someone in the USA was wondering, "glace" fruit is known here as "candied" fruit.
> 
> ...


Good morning, Marie, we're practically neighbors! I live in Alexandria. Wasn't that a wicked storm last night? And what about the couple who were struck by lightning and are in the hospital? I hope they recover.

You'll find a nice group of people at the Tea Party. We all have knitting in common, which is a good start, and we all enjoy a good meal.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Chocolate Pom for the Little Finger Cookie recipe. Love anything with lemon flavor.
I finished up my second Special Olympics scarf. I didn't mind the yarn so much but I used their suggested patterns and they change color often and you are left with all those dozens of ends to weave in.Is there a better way to do it?I may just use a different pattern as I would like to make a couple of more.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> ...


What a treasure and Good Saturday morning all from Michigan. I'm just getting to make breakfast and still have to shop for my recipes this week. Honestly, I did pick up the needles and work through part of row(I think I have around 172 stitches on the needles and it will only be more when I'm done) this week. I am now in the 3-d dragons have to sewn mode. I need to get them done so I can focus on other projects and don't have to stay up all night Christmas Eve in a futile, cranky attempt to finish them. I tend to procrastinate. But its a rainy day, and great for some sewing. I will get back into more knitting as well.

Dave, thank you for giving all of us another shot at this Tea Party. I do appreciate it. I also enjoy your Melting Moments recipe. You made me laugh. I was 9 the first time I tried to make brownies on my own and it seems I got my cocoa and flour measures mixed up. The brownies were awful. My poor grandpa couldn't even lie to tell me he liked them, then the dog turned his nose up at them. Thank you for reminding me that some of life's disasters are meant to be laughed at.

Sorlenna & Poledra65-I love finding old family photos and notecards especially. I find it fun to read about their lives and how the floor needs to be mopped and the parties they didn't go to or did and who is having babies all on one little note card. Hard to read-yes, worth it-every second. I think we should set up some sort of pen pal around here. They're not for grandma's and school children only, you know;-). Now to make breakfast;-)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

well I didn't get to bed. I rememberedthat the cricket was on and so followed it as we beat Sri Lanka in the one day series. Now to see how go in the tests- haven't been doing too well in these recently.
No footy for me this week- we had a bye. Next week I will be away so will miss the game. Means I'll miss the tea party and all the other posts for about a week as my internet access will be limited.
Going to try downloading some audiobooks to take with me seeing as it is now offpeak for internet. Then I can sit on my bed and listen while I knit while I am away.I might get more knitting down when I can't spend so long on KP. 
It's now early Sunday morning here.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

deemail said:


> I caught you early today, Dave.... hope I'm not too early... in my family, when you're the first to arrive you have to help the host/hostess... what do you need? Shall I set the table? See, I was too long-winded and another guest got in the door first!


The rule in our house is he/she who does not cook or help with the dinner does the clean up. LOL, it's hard to fit all of us into a small kitchen, trying to help with the cooking.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Good morning, it's almost afternoon here in Michigan, a beautiful summer day! I'm going for a bike ride, maybe to do a little shopping,but I'm going to stay away from childrens departments as I've bought my little grandson a few....more than a few things to take to him tomorrow. Lol we are all meeting down state at the Indiana dunes as it's about halfway between here and St. Louis! Lake Michigan is such a beautiful lake and nice sandy beaches, I hope the weather stays nice. thanks Dave and Chocolatepom for the cookie recipes I'm going to make both to take with us,it's a little vacation so a little sweetness will hit the spot. Have a wonderful weekend all my tea party friends,Karhyunique


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Dave, for going to the trouble to post these again....they sound delicious and easy.
> I'm loving the light and interesting conversation this week.
> By the way, haven't seen the news this Sat. am.
> SOOO, did the Redskins win that game???? Since I'm in VA, the Redskins are the closest we have to a home-town team!!
> JuneK


Yes, June, they won; score was 16 to 3. This is the second pre-season game they've won. Maybe this will be the year!! Football is the only sport I really get into and I usually try to keep DH company while he watches. He loves it when I ask questions - Ha! But in the past, when the game starts to go down hill for the Redskins, I lose interest. They haven't done well at all the past few years.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I watched that game too. Sorry, but I am a *******'s fan. But remember us 'Skins' fans haven't had much to cheer about for quite a long time. ;-)[/quote]

and AIN'T that the truth?!!! LOL! But every year we can only hope and cheer them on!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Football is the only sport I really get into and I usually try to keep DH company while he watches. He loves it when I ask questions - Ha! But in the past, when the game starts to go down hill for the Redskins, I lose interest. They haven't done well at all the past few years.


We have a Redskins fan here, too...and I ask him the same questions every year, I think, as I'm not a fan of sports (but sitting with him while he watches gives me some good knitting time).


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Maelinde, Happy Anniversary! Good idea to pick out your own gifts -- we do that for Christmas. (Sometimes I start early, though, and get more gifts than he does :thumbup: ). We just celebrated our anniversary on the 18th -- after 27 years, you get things like garbage disposals  . Really.
> 
> This my first time at the tea party, altho I've been chiming in on other threads for about 3 months. Good to be here, and hope to get to know you all!
> Susan in WI


Not an anniversary, but for Christmas and my birthday (12/26) one year, my DDs, together, gave me a garbage disposal and my sil's contribution was installation. It was installed the following October! so that's 5 gifts rolled into one, that I had to wait for. I love it now that I have it but, needless to say, it was not the most exciting gift(s), that I have ever received. Always ask for knitting-related gift certificates and/or one practical. They opt for the practical. This year, I will give them no options. Well, yes, Harmony options from KnitPicks. LOL BTW, I'm Susan in IL. Does it have something to do with the name?


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?



Poledra65 said:


> SailorRae said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning, Marie, we're practically neighbors! I live in Alexandria. Wasn't that a wicked storm last night? And what about the couple who were struck by lightning and are in the hospital? I hope they recover.

You'll find a nice group of people at the Tea Party. We all have knitting in common, which is a good start, and we all enjoy a good meal.[/quote]

Well, I'm a little too far away to be a 'close' neighbor -- I live on the VA coast near Norfolk...but we're all Virgianians!! And I agree, a very nice group, indeed!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Football is the only sport I really get into and I usually try to keep DH company while he watches. He loves it when I ask questions - Ha! But in the past, when the game starts to go down hill for the Redskins, I lose interest. They haven't done well at all the past few years.
> ...


And, I'm sure he willingly answers every question...at least, he knows you're right there with him.
Now if the 'Skins can just win some of the SEASONAL games, perhaps we'll have a shot this year!! 
JuneK


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

good morning everyone, i finally had a chance last night to relax and get some of my sock i'm knitting done. i'll be baking some cookies later. probably choc. chip. i hope each and everyone of you has a nice day.


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all, Well I started early this morning, baked an angel food cake. we were to have company this evening, but now they have canceled. Making a big spaghetti dinner, and no one is coming. I am really bummed. Oh well since that deal is done I guess I will knit instead of cleaning and setting the table. Love to All


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Barbara, I was grew up in Ohio and my aunts and mother always wore dresses and sturdy shoes because they never knew what they would be doing. Gardening was a factor and women didn't wear pants. I only wore capris in the summer as I was a tomboy. Skinned a lot of knees, too. When I went to the university I had never owned a pair of jeans, most of my friends didn't wear jeans, either. When I came to San Diego to teach, we wore dresses, skirts, and high heels. Imagine that on a swing with little ones or sitting on the floor in a reading circle. We were certainly brave. ............. toichingal


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I grew up in the 40's and 50's and my dad was a professional horse trainer and breeder. We three girls lived in jeans and Tshirts except for school and church and special occasions. An idyllic childhood if you ask me!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Lainey2 said:


> I'm looking forward to knitting this weekend and celebrating my birthday with my family. Then, I will be ready for the onslaught bright and early Monday morning!
> Have a great week!


Happy Birthday, Lainey2!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dave, would you have a good cherry cake recipe? My hubby loves them and I am not fond of the store bought boxed kind. It would be interesting to bake him one that didn't taste like a box.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

settleg said:


> The weather here in my area of Georgia, USA has been a little cooler which I'm hapy with. My favorite season is the fall so I'm counting down the days to highs in the 70s instead of the 90s!


Fall is my favorite season, too. It was so nice walking into the drug store from 90 degree weather outside to see their fall decorations up. Just love those fall colors.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I just can not stand the way people dress today. I can understand understated clothing if you are going to the store to buy groceries, BUT to dress as though you are out gardening at the theatre is sad. I thought this was only in the NW, but then I went to see a play at the Kennedy Center in Washington D.C. and the gentleman sitting next to me was wearing shorts and a tee shirt. Horrible!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Well, thanks for the cake and good wishes!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> ...


Drove by a church that was just letting out and I was shocked to see girls in jeans and T-shirts. Yes, yes, I know God doesn't care what you look like, but it seems one should at least dress better out of respect. I hope I haven't broken any Tea Party rules by mentioning the "G" word.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> 
> We are having an amazingly loud thunderstorm and the rain is falling in buckets. Think I'll sign off for awhile and start knitting.


I've frozen egg whites, 3 at a time, in little plastic containers to use to make meringues, which I can't make right now because our humidity is too high. I'd love to have some, but here in the desert we're glad for any moisture we can get! I'll just have to make meringues when it dries out again ;-)


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


Patty, they are the "candied" cherries used in fruitcakes, but maraschino cherries should be just fine if you can't find the others.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Ceili said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde, Happy Anniversary! Good idea to pick out your own gifts -- we do that for Christmas. (Sometimes I start early, though, and get more gifts than he does :thumbup: ). We just celebrated our anniversary on the 18th -- after 27 years, you get things like garbage disposals  . Really.
> ...


yeeeeesssssssssssss...........my sons were brought up with the instruction that if it had an electrical cord, it was not a gift..... things that get plugged in are for the house, not me..........


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> ...


I didn't know that, Dave! Thanks! I just knew they worked well, but now I can sound really smart explaining it to others


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning knitters and crocheters of the world. Having my first cup of joe. However, I must pat myself on the back. I finally was able to start a good bbq fire using only newspaper and charcoal and ONE MATCH. No lighter fluid - UGH. I have a little Weber grill and I roasted 6 red peppers that were on sale and jarred them (in the fridge) for future use - next week or so, they are really good) and cooked salmon for dinner. That also turned out great. MY late DH used to do all the outside cooking so I have to learn how. I gave my DD and SIL the propane Weber which was just to big for me and I didn't like having to carry that propane bottle in my car. It is exciting to learn something new. 
Finished a scarf and started on a potato chip scarf using three different yarns. Later today I'll get out the camera, take a pix and try to figure out how to post a pix here.
Dori


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day


Oh my, when I was in school we went back the day after Labor Day, the first Tuesday in September, but here in Arizona my daughter's boys (in Phoenix) began August 11! It's too hot to play outside anyway, I suppose. Classes begin at the U of A next Monday, so it's back to work for my husband and me too, too soon!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


This is my first time participating in the Tea Party and I love it, and totally approve of your guidelines, Dave. Such a nice way to begin a Saturday morning 

Rather than post the whole recipe for my most recent baked goodies, a sweet grape focaccia, I'll just post the link to my blog, which is full of pictures of the process and a link to the actual recipe, which is from a cookbook I got as a birthday present a few months ago. It's not as fancy and festive looking as the pink and white birthday cake picture someone else posted, but it's delicious! My blog is at www.morning-glory-garden.blogspot.com


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh.....she's a cutie. No wonder you're bragging!!!!


dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all.
> ...


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

dwnsouthdar said:


> Hi all, Well I started early this morning, baked an angel food cake. we were to have company this evening, but now they have canceled. Making a big spaghetti dinner, and no one is coming. I am really bummed. Oh well since that deal is done I guess I will knit instead of cleaning and setting the table. Love to All


Wish I could go eat with you. Love to you, too.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Marion, would you mind letting me know how you came about adopting a US Soldier, did you go through an agency, etc? We would love to do that. They all need to know they're special to us and corresponding with them is a great idea, let alone care packages. Look forward to hearing from you.


scotslass said:


> Good evening all .. Happy birthday Lainey ..
> I don't remember if I told everyone that we adopted a US Soldier last week, yesterday I got an email from him. It was really exciting. I've sent off a few letters and he is on my IM list. He's a young man, married with 2 little kids and so far from home. I know we can't do much but letters, email and the occasional care package I hope will let them know we are supportive.
> 
> I'm progressing on the afghan for Nina's SIL unit. I have frogged it 5 times and it was starting to drive me crazy, but I have persisted and I think I have got it now. It's a simple pattern but I had extended it to make it bigger but I just couldn't count I guess LOL .. IT WILL GET DONE I PROMISE
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bellestarr, I love focaccia! It's so versatile--can be breakfast, dinner, supper, or dessert.  I used to make one with mushrooms, red onions, thinly sliced tomatoes and cheese and cut it in pieces and freeze. Then, I'd take it to work and by the time my break came around, it would be thawed and I could pop it in the microwave for just a minute. Dang, I wish it wasn't too hot to bake...


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Good afternoon, Dave, and all,

I am late to the party today. After a week of really hellacious rain, today, the sun is out with a predicted high of about 90, and the humidity at about the same...90%. It is brutal. So Idecided to get the necessaries done early... washed all the wood floors, did the laundry,scrubbed the litter box, then went to the local farm market, where I bought beautiful lettuce, tomatoes, a few cucumbers, some sweet corn, and a jar of homemade peach jam... yum! Oh yes, and ( because i was so uncofortably hot already, you know) I stopped at the little stand where a lady was selling cups of italian ice and had a "Mango madness" water ice... which lasted until I got to the parking lot of the supermarket to purchase the last few items I needed...sticky fingers, and all!!! Mt daughter is doing very well on her diet and asked that we try a new recipe for chicken vegetable soup with zucchini, and I did not have any chicken in the freezer. It is cooking as we speak,a nd smells fabulous! In 33 days, she has lost 11 lbs, and is almost halfway to her goal ( 25 lbs!)

I planned to bathe "the Girlies" today, but ran out of steam before that happened. Three of the girlies ( two 10 year old Maltese, and a 10 year old Yorkie- who is my Avatar) have been with us less than 2 years, and all were rescued from a life one would not wish on a ...well...dog.They are fabulous beings, and I would not trade them for the world. The third Maltese was our original one, and we have had her since she was just a few months old. She will be 11 in the spring. The last " girl" is a 1 year old make Mini pinscher that we have had since he was born in our office building back in June 2010...we officially took him home on Sept 7... I dont know whether it is becuase he is the only male, or becuase he is the only one not a "senior citizen" or if it is just so much energy associated with his breed ( or all of the above) but he makes me TIRED just watching him!! he is not yet a snuggler, although I hope that happens soon...

Sorry for the long windedness! It is too quiet here today, and the football does not come until tonight... I guess I should go stir the soup and whip out my knitting! Enjoyed the posts so far this weekend. Be well, all. MoMo


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bellestarr, I love focaccia! It's so versatile--can be breakfast, dinner, supper, or dessert.  I used to make one with mushrooms, red onions, thinly sliced tomatoes and cheese and cut it in pieces and freeze. Then, I'd take it to work and by the time my break came around, it would be thawed and I could pop it in the microwave for just a minute. Dang, I wish it wasn't too hot to bake...


Me too! But this one isn't like most; it's richer (with eggs and butter) and very tender. But try it (when it cools off).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

msusancI remember those from my childhood said:


> I think it was Betty Crocker - mine dates back to 1950, and is so old I covered it in contact paper so I can't vouch for the color of the cover. Your last sentence is so funny!! You have a good sense of humor. My DH and I have an agreement. He makes breakfast and I fix dinner. He hardly ever eats lunch so I fix my own - sometimes he joins me. Oh, and he does the dishes after dinner! I think I have the best of the bargain. I had a dishwasher (a mechanical one) once, but it only lasted 3 years and would have been too expensive to repair so we went back to the old-fashioned method.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Yarnlady, I think I've heard that eggs can be frozen. Have you ever tried it? I'd love to have one of your fresh eggs. There's no telling how old the ones in the stores are.
> ...


what great info. I make meringues and angel food cakes sometimes. This will help. Thanks, Dorothy


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my dad had three suits. His oldest would be worn while doing the gardening. His next best would be worn to his job in an office and his newest would be worn to church. I don't think they had many casual clothes in the fifties. I have photos of my dad and grandad on the beach, suit trousers rolled up to the knee while they paddled in the sea. If it was a hot day the shirt sleeves would be rolled up to the elbows and a knotted hankie placed on the head to protect it from the sun! The ladies seemed to have nice summer dresses but rarely removed their stockings, that was a no no.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Marie, we're practically neighbors! I live in Alexandria. Wasn't that a wicked storm last night? And what about the couple who were struck by lightning and are in the hospital? I hope they recover.
> 
> You'll find a nice group of people at the Tea Party. We all have knitting in common, which is a good start, and we all enjoy a good meal.


Well, I'm a little too far away to be a 'close' neighbor -- I live on the VA coast near Norfolk...but we're all Virgianians!! And I agree, a very nice group, indeed!
JuneK[/quote]

June, we'll be spending the weekend before Thanksgiving in a hotel right on the beach in Virginia Beach. DH is a cribbage fanatic and there's a tournament that weekend. I'll either be walking on the boardwalk or knitting, and trying to drag him away from the cards for a good meal each evening.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Watch it Marie. You WILL get addicted! 



msmooreva said:


> Hello all from Reston, Virginia, USA, where it is now a lovely Saturday morning, although a bit humid after several days of terrible thunderstorms.
> 
> I know these cookies as "Cherry Winks." My Mom (now 87) has been making them for decades. Thanks for the explanation of caster sugar; I'd never heard of it. In case someone in the USA was wondering, "glace" fruit is known here as "candied" fruit.
> 
> ...


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

inishowen said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> ...


I do remember that when we went shopping we always were dressed UP! But I know too that in California in those years my dad always wore levi's, he was a horse trainer and breeder: Mom wore housedresses for everyday wear and nice ones for church and special occasions.
We all wore swim suits - very modest - when we went swimming or to the beach.
Summers we wore shorts and bare midriff tops - even mother.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Hello Dave,
> 7:33 a.m. here now in Sacramento, Ca. Always enjoy the tea party! Thank you for hosting in and for giving us the yummy recipes. Can you tell me what caster sugar is though please?
> 
> BTW you gave us some Greek recipes a while back so I'll mention that we are having our Annual Greek Food Festival here in Sacramento on Labor Day Weekend; Sept 1,2,3. Everyone in our church is involved in some capacity or another. Of course the food preparation takes priority over all else but my husband Lou and I manage our Church Bookstore and we have to move everything from our off site location down to the Sacramento Convention Center. We will have help for the actual move but doing inventory and buying new stock and shelving it seems to have consumed our lives. I am sure there will be life after the Food Festival but at this time I am not sure what it will be like.(((ggg
> ...


Hello fellow sack-a-tomatoan. I grew up there. Most of my family is in the area. Always glad to see a post from someone near by.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

karhyunique said:


> Good morning, it's almost afternoon here in Michigan, a beautiful summer day! I'm going for a bike ride, maybe to do a little shopping,but I'm going to stay away from childrens departments as I've bought my little grandson a few....more than a few things to take to him tomorrow. Lol we are all meeting down state at the Indiana dunes as it's about halfway between here and St. Louis! Lake Michigan is such a beautiful lake and nice sandy beaches, I hope the weather stays nice. thanks Dave and Chocolatepom for the cookie recipes I'm going to make both to take with us,it's a little vacation so a little sweetness will hit the spot. Have a wonderful weekend all my tea party friends,Karhyunique


I remember walking on one of your Lake Michigan beaches, the one just North of the Great Lakes Naval Training Center - can't remember the name of it. We had a granddaughter and then one of her brothers graduate from Great Lakes NTC. For those who don't know it, they graduate 500 (give or take a few) new sailors every week. Where in the world do they find all those kids? They put on a real moving graduation ceremony!!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Marion, would you mind letting me know how you came about adopting a US Soldier, did you go through an agency, etc? We would love to do that. They all need to know they're special to us and corresponding with them is a great idea, let alone care packages. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> scotslass said:
> ...


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

had written a few lines about my busy time of knit and crochet then guess computer did a hicup thing and bounced me off. Hope this time I am more successful and will get to post a couple things. Enjoy the tea party even when I'm not posting anything. Keep up the good job. Had a good time going to a local casino Thursday night, that featured a 'show' with the new top guy and the 2010 winner of Elvis impersonation Justin Shandor. He did a wonderful job. took me back to days with the real mc coy Elvis. 

buckets of hugs to all out there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Football is the only sport I really get into and I usually try to keep DH company while he watches. He loves it when I ask questions - Ha! But in the past, when the game starts to go down hill for the Redskins, I lose interest. They haven't done well at all the past few years.
> ...


Speaking of Redskins fans, one time we were visiting Italy and I spotted a gentleman wearing a Redskins T-shirt. He didn't look American and I was curious so I asked him if he was from the U.S. He was Italian, but spoke perfect English and said, no, his sister who lived in the U.S. had sent it to him. It looked pretty worn out so I thought she may have bought it in a thrift shop. :lol:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks a million times over.


scotslass said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Marion, would you mind letting me know how you came about adopting a US Soldier, did you go through an agency, etc? We would love to do that. They all need to know they're special to us and corresponding with them is a great idea, let alone care packages. Look forward to hearing from you.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

grammatat said:


> I grew up in the 40's and 50's and my dad was a professional horse trainer and breeder. We three girls lived in jeans and Tshirts except for school and church and special occasions. An idyllic childhood if you ask me!


How lucky you were to have grown up around horses!


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> grammatat said:
> 
> 
> > I grew up in the 40's and 50's and my dad was a professional horse trainer and breeder. We three girls lived in jeans and Tshirts except for school and church and special occasions. An idyllic childhood if you ask me!
> ...


Yes, Doris! I was lucky and still am. Our sons both have horses - their grandpa would be proud. 
My much younger brother is a Cutting Horse Trainer and gives lessons too.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What I like about old family pictures is how nicely everyone is dressed. There is a picture of my mom and dad taken in the desert (cira maybe early-mid '30s?) and dad is wearing slacks and dress shirt and mother is wearing a dress. Makes me wonder did they have "casual" clothes back then?
> ...


Welcome to Metropolitan DC! I think they take "casual" a little too far. When I first came to DC from conservative New England to work for the government, I thought I'd need to buy a whole new wardrobe (I really couldn't afford it.). Then I saw how people dressed in an office situation and realized I needn't have worried.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Dave, for going to the trouble to post these again....they sound delicious and easy.
> I'm loving the light and interesting conversation this week.
> By the way, haven't seen the news this Sat. am.
> SOOO, did the Redskins win that game???? Since I'm in VA, the Redskins are the closest we have to a home-town team!!
> JuneK


Yes, they whooped us good (if that's correct sp) Something like, 16 to 3. I haven't read to the end of the pages yet. Hope I don't have to read that answer from somebody on every page!!!! JUuuuuuusst Kiddinnnnng :roll:


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

DorisT said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


Yes I think it's really too bad. I find myself being concerned about wearing just the right thing to a wedding or funeral or any other occasion and then see that I could have worn the worst of my clothes and been right in with some of the other attendees. I really don't like how dressed down some people are!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Marion, would you mind letting me know how you came about adopting a US Soldier, did you go through an agency, etc? We would love to do that. They all need to know they're special to us and corresponding with them is a great idea, let alone care packages. Look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> scotslass said:
> ...


If you'd like to help the troops, google for Operation Gratitude. They are looking for knitters/crocheters to make scarves that they include with the Christmas boxes they send out. And you can include a note, which some groups frown upon.


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

Howdy, all!

This is my first visit to the tea party. I'll try not to spill on myself.

The recipe sounds lovely, but right now I'm cooking up an angel hair/anchovy/arigula pasta recipe that my son sent me from the NY Times.

It's mild and gorgeous here in Minnesota today. I just finished a hat for my daughter, my guinea pig. It's made from Mochi Plus in rainbow colors, and I had to finally learn to purl to make the brim. Hats are my latest obsession. I've told my daughter to feel free to pass them on. She goes to college, and I just know there are lots of students not prepared for our winters!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

Funny, funny memories... My grandfather was known in the neighborhood as " the gentleman painter" He would be painting the house on Saturdays, up on the ladder with a long sleeve shirt and a tie, just the same as if he was going to work in his office! He worked for Public Service ( now PSE&G) in the Customer service department! he and the next door neighbor tackled botrh houses every few years, my grandpa doing the hi parts, and the neighbor ( who was afriad of going up that high on the ladder) was the " undercover man"... thanks for the trip down memory lane... both my grandpa and my Uncle Gene are long gone... such a nice couple of guys... Grandpa would rather have ice cream then beer even on the hottest day, and nothing made uncle Gene happier than a plate of " macaronis" out on the back stoop any time of year... MoMo


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Just a friendly hello from the Near North of Ontario. Today is rainy and thundering here. Quite a change from the beautiful sunshine of yesterday. Glad to see so many people enjoying their time at this tea party. Kathleen


----------



## sewbee42 (Aug 16, 2011)

The Melty recipy sounded so good, but since we are on our 56th day of over 100 degrees, it will have to wait until winter to try it.

Where does your daughter teach, my great-granddaughter is starting Kindergarten on Monday. Last year no crying at all, she barely looked back at her family...aunt, uncles, brother, mom & dad, grandma and great-grandma were doing the crying! 

Just finishing the first new-born hat for little one due the end of September, what fun. Sandy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Good morning from Louisville, KY. Normally, I would be at work. It's 7:00 am, but my neices are auctioning off my sister's belongings, so I'll do that later. For now, some nourishment:
> Sausage scramble and cheese
> 1 pd. maple sausage
> 8 large eggs
> ...


Sounds great, but I've not seen _Maple Sausage_ in London, could you tell me what it's like, or the kind of herbs it's flavoured with?

Dave


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi, Sorlenna,

I just entered the Tea Party, and I'll have to sit down and read all the messages when I get back from my library run. But I'm very curious about your visit to the market. My son graduated from St. John's College in Santa Fe, and we all left a bit of our hearts there.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

sewbee42 said:


> The Melty recipy sounded so good, but since we are on our 56th day of over 100 degrees, it will have to wait until winter to try it.
> 
> Where does your daughter teach, my great-granddaughter is starting Kindergarten on Monday. Last year no crying at all, she barely looked back at her family...aunt, uncles, brother, mom & dad, grandma and great-grandma were doing the crying!
> 
> Just finishing the first new-born hat for little one due the end of September, what fun. Sandy


I think it's harder for the parents than the kids sometimes. I remember feeling so "lost" when my last one started kindergarten. It had been so long since I had left the house without a child beside me that when I was finally "free" and went to the drug store, I felt self-conscious and thought everybody was staring at me.


----------



## Jacklyn (Feb 22, 2011)

Good morning from the San Bernardino Mountains in California. I also have my morning coffee in front on the computer reading the forum. Today is my baby daughters 42nd birthday. She now has two baby daughters of her own, 10 months old and three years old. When she was born 42 years ago, she was a preemie, 4 1/2 pounds and we worried for a month if she was going to make it. She did and life has gone on for us, better than we ever thought. I think now of when I hear of "small babies", little ones are as small as two pounds. It's a miracle to me. Science has come a long way in the care for these babies. Anyway, everyone have a wonderful day. I'm off to do some painting. The porch needs a little TLC.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> had written a few lines about my busy time of knit and crochet then guess computer did a hicup thing and bounced me off. Hope this time I am more successful and will get to post a couple things. Enjoy the tea party even when I'm not posting anything. Keep up the good job. Had a good time going to a local casino Thursday night, that featured a 'show' with the new top guy and the 2010 winner of Elvis impersonation Justin Shandor. He did a wonderful job. took me back to days with the real mc coy Elvis.
> 
> buckets of hugs to all out there.


Wordpainter,
I am so envious. I have been in love with Elvis since I was eight years old and that almost 60 years ago. Its good to know I am not alone.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Its good to hear from all of you. First, Dave, I haven't mailed your pattern yet because I am not allowed outside right now. The heat index has been like 110 degrees and drs are telling me to stay in.
Fireball Dave, thank you for this thread and for being our host. I am afraid it is too hot to cook here in southeast Texas. I love to bake but I don't heat this house up that much. But I am going to save all the receipes and the first day its 70 degrees, I am going to bake to my hearts content. I have been knitting and crocheting baby blankets. My family has decided to populate the world. I have two made and only four more to go, at last count.
Thank all of you for your prayers and please keep them coming. Drs. and lawyers are still negotating my heath isssues.
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Miki1955 said:


> Hi, Sorlenna,
> 
> I just entered the Tea Party, and I'll have to sit down and read all the messages when I get back from my library run. But I'm very curious about your visit to the market. My son graduated from St. John's College in Santa Fe, and we all left a bit of our hearts there.


We went some years ago but haven't been for a while...of course, we can always see wonderful art when we go out around here--lots of places display it, as we have several reservations and many indigenous people here, but I do enjoy seeing art from other tribes around the country as well. We're waiting to hear the weather, as it may well rain (I will be glad if it does, even if we don't get to go as a result!). We shall see!

I did move away from here for a couple of years, but it does get in the blood, doesn't it?! I missed the desert awfully while I was gone. I guess I've turned into a desert rat.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I was just wondering why we are calling recipes, receipts? I know this was the term used in the olden days but doesn't everyone say "recipe" now?


There is a distinct difference between the two words which was explained to me by one of my nannies when I was a boy and I tend to stick with it. A 'recipe' is a list of ingredients and could apply to any mixture, from a cake, to a medicine, or even a metal alloy; a culinary 'receipt' is the ingredients, together with the instructions for what one actually has to do to make the cake.

Things may have moved on since I was a boy and definitions have become blurred. However, I like to retain these neat distinctions, one never knows when it may be useful or important to have them available.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good afternoon from Texas. All of you who are tired of your rain, please send it our way. We really need it. I wouldn't mind a little cooler weather either! I have started on my Christmas gifts. I have ordered all of the yarn and most of it is here. I had to order some needles, so I can't start anything else until I get them. I think I have my work cut out for me, but I enjoy it. I just hope everyone is pleased with what I have chosen. I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I plan on getting some knitting in this afternoon. Today is my watering day so I will spend time after 6:00 watering the front. I did the back this morning. No watering between 10:00am and 6:00pm. I wish I had a sprinkler system, but too expensive. Besides, I need to spend my money on yarns!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Doris, do you think the town was Traverse City?, I have a good friend that graduated from there...I think that was the name oh know the memory is already shot Lol. I really love Lake Superior but too far for our children to go for a short trip. If any one gets to Michigan you should travel to the north it's beautiful!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good Morning my dear friends. I'm late getting on. Have had a rough couple day plus not sleeping. I got up at 3:00 am going through email and I now might start working on the quilt a little more.
> The Barbie doll wedding dress is coming along but time consumming with such tiny stitches.
> I'm so pleased out Dear Dave is heading the Tea Party and he stated what will and will not be tolerated was right on. I hope Sam has recouperated from his trip and is having a great time in Seatle.
> Happy Birthday Lainey! amd it's good to hear from you Chocolate Pom, you were missed.
> ...


I do hope the pain eases and you can get comfortable, you have my sympathy.

With apologies for the quality of the reproduction, the original panel is 33 x 11 inches, here is my depiction of the Mormon Fort in Las Vegas in the form of an _ad hoc joiner_. I made this study some years ago, I'd love to see how the work of the archeologists has progressed since my last visit.

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DD teaches Pre-K in Richardson ISD. It has been an adjustment teaching such babies! She is really good at it, though, and the kids love her. I go on most of the field trips, and I have even subbed for her! I come home very tired!


----------



## mom of two (Jul 1, 2011)

knits4charity, It is amazing that you have found your double. I, too, came across a photo that made me ask,"Who took my photo and posted it here?" It was a profile, and it really looked like mine. Sorta spooky,huh?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw my husband's double once...I was sitting at a traffic light waiting to turn, and the man was crossing the street...it was quite a shock, too, since my husband passed away nearly two years before!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Marie, we're practically neighbors! I live in Alexandria. Wasn't that a wicked storm last night? And what about the couple who were struck by lightning and are in the hospital? I hope they recover.
> ...


June, we'll be spending the weekend before Thanksgiving in a hotel right on the beach in Virginia Beach. DH is a cribbage fanatic and there's a tournament that weekend. I'll either be walking on the boardwalk or knitting, and trying to drag him away from the cards for a good meal each evening.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, Marie, we're practically neighbors! I live in Alexandria. Wasn't that a wicked storm last night? And what about the couple who were struck by lightning and are in the hospital? I hope they recover.
> ...


June, we'll be spending the weekend before Thanksgiving in a hotel right on the beach in Virginia Beach. DH is a cribbage fanatic and there's a tournament that weekend. I'll either be walking on the boardwalk or knitting, and trying to drag him away from the cards for a good meal each evening.[/quote]


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

I scanned some photos of the oldest son's first Christmas. When I asked my DH to help me remember the name of one of his cousins in a photo, he, too, came up short. He then pointed and said, "I don't know who that is either." I told him, "You idiot, that's me!" In another photo, he insisted my mother was my younger sister. I explained to him that my sister, now 50, would have been much younger than that 25 years ago and my mother was 51 in the photo.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, I'm a little too far away to be a 'close' neighbor -- I live on the VA coast near Norfolk...but we're all Virgianians!! And I agree, a very nice group, indeed!
JuneK[/quote]

June, we'll be spending the weekend before Thanksgiving in a hotel right on the beach in Virginia Beach. DH is a cribbage fanatic and there's a tournament that weekend. I'll either be walking on the boardwalk or knitting, and trying to drag him away from the cards for a good meal each evening.[/quote

Virginia Beach is a lovely place to spend time...it's become a favorite of families AND young people. This year they have a curfew for the younger people unless they're with a responsible adult to avoid so much wrangling.
JuneK


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good afternoon from Texas. All of you who are tired of your rain, please send it our way. We really need it. I wouldn't mind a little cooler weather either! I have started on my Christmas gifts. I have ordered all of the yarn and most of it is here. I had to order some needles, so I can't start anything else until I get them. I think I have my work cut out for me, but I enjoy it. I just hope everyone is pleased with what I have chosen. I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I plan on getting some knitting in this afternoon. Today is my watering day so I will spend time after 6:00 watering the front. I did the back this morning. No watering between 10:00am and 6:00pm. I wish I had a sprinkler system, but too expensive. Besides, I need to spend my money on yarns!


My brother (Whom I hope is heading toward remission from a bad cancer) lives in New Braunfels, TX. Is that near you. He says by 5 p.m. they have been hitting a three digit temperature there. It is 30 minutes from San Antonio


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

grammatat said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > grammatat said:
> ...


Hi, I grew up in the same time frame as Grammatat. I remember turning my socks up and got a big lecture about how improper that was. Whenever and however you traveled, car, bus or train, you always dressed up. The ladies wore
hats and gloves.

I always wanted a horse but never had one. I made sure that my daughter did. She was a natural. She rode English and Western , had a barrel racing pinto pony with a paso fino gait and a beautiful Welsh pony. People had her show their horses and even pick out new horses for them. She won a lot of ribbons and her daughter, Lulu, is the same. She is ten, takes lessons and rides everyweek. She is jumping now and has lots of ribbons including best in show this year.

Riding is her first love, second is sewing, needlefelting, and she is learning to knit too. She really loves it. I just wish I could visit with them more so I could teach her how to knit a project. She has no problem doing a needle felt project by herself. I think I'll kit up a simple knit purse for Thanksgiving. I've already taught her how to sew two simple purses while I was there last.

So glad you're back ChocolatePom. We missed you.


----------



## mom of two (Jul 1, 2011)

That must have been quite a shock! Thank God, my husband is still alive. I doubt that he even has a double out there, however I've seen men who looked like his brothers. :lol:


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

Tea would be wonderful. We enjoy it even here in the dull states. Tea and knitting just go together. I love the guide lines. Looking forward to it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

msusanc said:


> thatharrisgirl said:
> 
> 
> > I made a version of the melting moments Dave, but they are called....something else .
> ...


I'm fairly certain my receipt was copied off the back of a margarine packet in the mid-1960s, I have my original entry on lined paper, in juvenile script, in my kitchen note-book. I recall _Blue Band Margarine_ promoted itself as being soft and so easy to work, one could combine all the ingredients in one go, without having to first 'cream' the butter and sugar together and then add the other ingredients one-by-one.

I find the modern olive oil based non-dairy spreads are a good substitute these days and just as easy to work. As I said, it's a very reliable receipt and easy for anyone to make.

Dave

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> My brother (Whom I hope is heading toward remission from a bad cancer) lives in New Braunfels, TX. Is that near you. He says by 5 p.m. they have been hitting a three digit temperature there. It is 30 minutes from San Antonio


Blessings & prayers for your brother! My oldest daughter was born in San Antonio. I remember going to a great German festival in New Braunfels back in the mid-80s. I had my first Scotch egg there!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Hello all, 
I am joining the party late this week. It is a beautiful Saturday afternoon here in MN. I took the dog to the dog park earlier and he had a great time meeting some new friends. We are planning a good old American supper - hot dogs, french fries and baked beans while we watch our Minnesota Twins play baseball.
I have been knitting more chemo caps and am in the middle of an entrelac cap that is turning out well. I have only had to frog a little bit!
Have a great rest of the day.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

maryanne said:


> grammatat said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


might like to share this link....
http://www.knitheaven.com/vintagepatterns/knittingindex.htm


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Tonight's supper will be pork chops with red beans and yellow rice. Not sure yet whatelse I will have to go with it. Maybe cucumbers in vinager and some pepper added for a little heat.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Football is the only sport I really get into and I usually try to keep DH company while he watches. He loves it when I ask questions - Ha! But in the past, when the game starts to go down hill for the Redskins, I lose interest. They haven't done well at all the past few years.
> ...


My husband is a Patriots fan. You don't have to be in the room with him to know what is going on. He second guesses every call and play...LOUDLY! I am not a football fan, so we don't disagree about it. He'd better not criticize my Red Sox, tho!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

BethChaya said:


> Hello all,
> I am joining the party late this week. It is a beautiful Saturday afternoon here in MN. I took the dog to the dog park earlier and he had a great time meeting some new friends. We are planning a good old American supper - hot dogs, french fries and baked beans while we watch our Minnesota Twins play baseball.
> I have been knitting more chemo caps and am in the middle of an entrelac cap that is turning out well. I have only had to frog a little bit!
> Have a great rest of the day.


Good luck! I hope they beat those Yankees! My daughter was in Minnesota a few years ago, working for Senator Coleman, and told me how beautiful it was!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Thanks a million times over.
> 
> 
> scotslass said:
> ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhh, I love cucumbers in vinegar, yum. Our dinner tonight is grilled salmon on top of stove with lemon, yellow squash and watermelon cut into chunks. I wonder if I could drop a pound?


Ciyona said:


> Tonight's supper will be pork chops with red beans and yellow rice. Not sure yet whatelse I will have to go with it. Maybe cucumbers in vinager and some pepper added for a little heat.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Dave, What do you call that slip of paper you get from a salesperson when you buy something? Here in US we call that a receipt. Pronounced re-seat. Is your "receipt" pronounced the same?



FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering why we are calling recipes, receipts? I know this was the term used in the olden days but doesn't everyone say "recipe" now?
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhh, I love cucumbers in vinegar, yum.


My mother used to make cucumbers and onions in vinegar, sprinkled with a little black pepper...I haven't made those in a long time. I'm going to have to see if there are any good cucumbers at the farmer's market this week!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, thank you Dave, for the pasta recipes. I've always made a very simple, tomatoes, garlic and oregano, no-cook sauce, with no recipe -- just "to taste" , but yours, although, still easy, include ingredients I love, and Ill be trying yours today. We have delicious tomatoes in Indiana. New England has great tomatoes, too. Dont want to leave them out. J

Thanks to yknappava and Sugar & Spices Mom on behalf of Megan, and thanks to all who told me it was o.k. to brag. 

Doris T, I got such a kick out of your Anniversary gift that I copied and pasted it for my friends, so they could enjoy it, too. 

Its about 4:30 pm, and Im off to get some great tomatoes for my dinner. Summer is going by way too fast for me.. I live in a Condo with so much shade that I can not have a garden or even sun loving flowers. Its only Hostas and Inpatients for me. No home grown vegs. 
Ill be checking on you soon.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Just read this quote and I think it's appropriate for the tea party and all of us who come from all parts of the world.

"Im here.
And youre there.
And thats okay.
But
maybe there will be a gentle wind that pulls us together.
And then Ill be here and youll be here, too."

From the book "I'm Here," by Peter H. Reynolds.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

This is an American classic? I have no idea what caster sugar is!! Reading answers I found out. Thanks!! From the page number I am a late arrival.
Still hot here in SC but we have finally had a bit of rain. Not enough but certainly welcome. I want to make a snuggler for when and if my grand daughter has a baby but even with all the needle I have inherited from others I don't have the correct size so I guess I will continue crocheting hats for the Foster kids. The closest yarn shop is some distance away. Hope to get there Monday.


----------



## olive from idaho (Jul 2, 2011)

hi everyone just saw on facebook my boys are at mt.st. helens.they have driven by it every year for the last 11 years,they decided to turn in and check it out.they should be home late tonight.they have been gone since monday.it will be good to have them home.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhh, I love cucumbers in vinegar, yum.
> ...


I didn't get away soon enough; glad you reminded me to get cucumbers too! :thumbup:


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you for the web site. I have wanted to contact such a group for a long time and didn't know where to find them. I agree they need our support. Thanks again.


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years.
> 
> Hi, Rae,
> 
> I scanned all the photos I could find, and uploaded them to a free photo file on my Google account. It always bothered me, seeing these poor people who have lost their homes in tornadoes and floods, and the one thing they seemed to feel most grieved about, is the loss of their photos. This way, the family photos are safe, and also my kids can access them from wherever they are.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhh, I love cucumbers in vinegar, yum.
> ...


Thanks for the reminder, Sorlenna. I had cucumber on my shopping list yesterday but bought onions too without any specific plan. I guess that's why. I even have my mother's old kitchen bowl that she used for what she called pickled cucumbers.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone. The sunshine & lower temps/humidity have made for a spectacular day today, after 2 days of dreadfully damaging thunderstorms. I understand that we're not out of the woods yet with them, but we aren't complaining about adverse weather when so many others need the rain & pray for cooler conditions.

Knitting 5 scarves for Christmas gifts so will be organising the patterns/yarns/totes today. Sorting thru ones stash is one of many activities I find rewarding, right up to the "Ah-HA!" moment!

Be well, everyone...enjoy what's left of the summer hols.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Dave, What do you call that slip of paper you get from a salesperson when you buy something? Here in US we call that a receipt. Pronounced re-seat. Is your "receipt" pronounced the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a receipt here too, although we tend to half-pronounce the 'p' by forming the letter and then saying 't' instead. I think the word comes from the French 'recette' and the cookery books published in the mid-nineteenth century and before.

Dave


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Tonight's dinner is lamb arm steaks and corn on the cob, both grilled, and home-gown tomatoes with fresh basil, olive oil & red wine vinegar dressing. I will mix some chipotle powder in mayo for on the corn. A bottle of Malbec to go with that...................


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That sounds delicious Sugar and spices mom.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Hey everyone,
> Its good to hear from all of you. First, Dave, I haven't mailed your pattern yet because I am not allowed outside right now. The heat index has been like 110 degrees and drs are telling me to stay in.
> Fireball Dave, thank you for this thread and for being our host. I am afraid it is too hot to cook here in southeast Texas. I love to bake but I don't heat this house up that much. But I am going to save all the receipes and the first day its 70 degrees, I am going to bake to my hearts content. I have been knitting and crocheting baby blankets. My family has decided to populate the world. I have two made and only four more to go, at last count.
> Thank all of you for your prayers and please keep them coming. Drs. and lawyers are still negotating my heath isssues.
> Wanda/Queenmawmaw


i lived in southern california and northeastern arizona and both have plenty of days too hot to cook.... so i bought a toaster oven at a garage sale and put it IN my garage.... it can sit out there and radiate heat waves off its top as much as it wants.... it has a partner... my crock pot lives in the garage in the summer, also.... makes that roast chicken dinner so much more appealing when you don't have to suffer in the kitchen all day..... if i had the cherries, i would have made a batch of the Cherry cookies, but didn't so have made a batch of oatmeal freezer cookies... they will be ready to slice off 2 apiece for after dinner tonight, but they will have to cook in the garage........


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhhhhhhh, I love cucumbers in vinegar, yum.
> ...


we also put hard boiled eggs into this mix.... the cukes you can eat in 3 or 5 days, the eggs need a minimum of 3 weeks to get the vinegar all the way thru, so i start a new container every week during the summer when the cukes are cheap and plentiful.... that way we have a few each week for one of those 'cold salad' summer nights... the cukes are eaten all the time by anyone who opens the fridge!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Good afternoon from Texas. All of you who are tired of your rain, please send it our way. We really need it. I wouldn't mind a little cooler weather either! I have started on my Christmas gifts. I have ordered all of the yarn and most of it is here. I had to order some needles, so I can't start anything else until I get them. I think I have my work cut out for me, but I enjoy it. I just hope everyone is pleased with what I have chosen. I hope everyone is having a great day so far. I plan on getting some knitting in this afternoon. Today is my watering day so I will spend time after 6:00 watering the front. I did the back this morning. No watering between 10:00am and 6:00pm. I wish I had a sprinkler system, but too expensive. Besides, I need to spend my money on yarns!
> ...


It isn't very close, 3-4 hours I think. But I have been there and loved it! Yes, it is very hot. People are staying in as much as possible! I hope your brother continues to improve.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Deemail To go along with those oatmeal freezer cookies, would go a lovely iced apple juice!!  My brother signed up for home economics when he was in grade 9 because that was where you learned how to make these cookies!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Deemail To go along with those oatmeal freezer cookies, would go a lovely iced apple juice!!  My brother signed up for home economics when he was in grade 9 because that was where you learned how to make these cookies!!


one of those family recipes for us... my mom always made them and i now put most of my cookies in the freezer in rolls, ready to slice. the oatmeal recipe was specifically called 'refrigerator oatmeal cookies', but we have discovered that most freeze very well. i live alone and so only have company a couple of times a week, to bake an entire recipe of cookies (or any other dessert) would do a number on my eating plan. so cakes are all cupcakes, and pies are all tiny tarts, and cookies are all slice and bake. if i deny myself entirely, i end up doing something dumb like buying donuts!!!! and besides, i like cookies best, hot from the oven, soft, chewy and with a cup of tea....but you're right, the apple juice would be delicious with oatmeal cookies... iced in the summer and spiced and hot in the cold months..... will have to remember....


----------



## PENGWIN (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11pm BST on Friday evening in London, 10am Saturday morning in New Zealand, time for elevenses on the East coast of Australia and in Los Angeles it's Teatime!
> 
> ...


Melting Moments ... take me back to school and domestic science. Melting Moments were the first challenge in my first ever school coookery class - oh so delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good morning all. May I offer my little finger cookies? I tend to do these with a variety of flavors depending on the season and my mood. I might suggest Lemon or Lime at this time of year as are refreshing and yummy. But, I warn that they are too yummy sometimes.
> 
> Little Finger Cookies
> 
> ...


Ooh, those sound really yummy too, thank you for posting it, I'm going to make some of those for sure also. 
I just got a package in the mail, ooh, my stepmother sent me the circular needles I needed as I couldn't find them close by, and she threw in 1 hank of Zitron, Trekkin hand art, handyed wool and 2 skeins of Zitron Trekking XXL. Such a wonderful surprise. YAY!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Deemail, last year I made some crabapple juice from my crabapples. The juice was nice and red! added some sugar and cinnamon to taste. It was very strong juice so I diluted it with ginger ale and it really was delicious. We had this with our Thanksgiving supper.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Deemail, last year I made some crabapple juice from my crabapples. The juice was nice and red! added some sugar and cinnamon to taste. It was very strong juice so I diluted it with ginger ale and it really was delicious. We had this with our Thanksgiving supper.


okay, now you guys are making me hungry for apple juices.... this sounds delicious with the ginger ale... i'm not a soda person, but i do like it occasionally in 'punches,' etc., and this sounds great... thanks for the info....


----------



## toichingal (Jan 22, 2011)

Inishowen, I don't know what you mean by the olden days,but my step-mother always wrote reciept for her recipes as any good Southern Lady would do. Always gave me a smile. She never called a friend by their first name, always Mr.or Mrs. as we as children did. Just a part of the southern way of life. She was from Kentucky. By the way, she lived to be in her 80's and lived in her family home in the second settlement in Kentucky. She lived into the mid-1980. She was a true Southern Lady....mlk


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

And making me want apple pie. mmmm.
Okay, I need lunch, it's been a long time since breakfast. lol


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> Tonight's dinner is lamb arm steaks and corn on the cob, both grilled, and home-gown tomatoes with fresh basil, olive oil & red wine vinegar dressing. I will mix some chipotle powder in mayo for on the corn. A bottle of Malbec to go with that...................


What a lovely combination. The Malbec is perfect for it. Yum!


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you Dave for making this wonderful thread! Oh, and 'Hello from the capital of Canada!!' (Hint: It is not Toronto!)
Believe it or not, I have read through most of the 18 pages of conversation through this tea party! I have to say that because I have read/heard all the conversations around here I feel like a bit of a wallflower right now! So I decided to introduce myself.
My name is Sarah and I am a novice knitter. Haha, it is somewhat of a point of pride with me that I can now say I am a 'novice' instead of 'beginner'! I have completed abut a dozen projects including but not limited to a hat, multiple scarves, a bath mat and baby booties. Currently I have... um... 5? 6? projects on my needles. I am struggling with two-at-a-time-magic-loop-toe-up-socks as I have knitted the whole toe and it looks like it is only wide enough for a toddler! However, recently I realized that my pattern is for worsted weight yarn and I am using sock yarn, so maybe it is the size of yarn... I guess I am just dreading frogging all that hard work! Does anyone knit swatches for socks? Are you supposed to make a gauge swatch for socks?? 
So that is my knitting adventures, now for the non-knitting introduction. Hm. What can I say about myself? Well, I started knitting about a year and a half ago after severely injuring my back in Feb 2010. I herniated two discs and had some compressed nerves in both sides, so after a year of excruciating and debilitating pain I went for a double spinal fusion in March of this year. The last four months have been... difficult. Knitting is the only thing that makes me feel useful, or like I accomplished something. After the surgery I had to spend three months in bed while I began to grow bone around the fused area and titanium hardware. Needless to say, I had to find things I could do in bed to prevent myself from going crazy.
Onto happier things. I have two cats, and a wonderful boyfriend, who could have been more supportive but has been dealing with me injured for so long that I can't blame him for getting sick of my condition. Career wise, I was an assistant manager of a pharmacy after graduating for college and completing three years in university. 
Oh, last week a generous and ouberously kind woman gifted me an Ashford Traditional spinning wheel, so that is what I am focusing on now. How to spin my own wool!
Well, this turned out to be quite a bit longer than I anticipated. Sorry for the length. I really just wanted to say hi to everyone and let you know that I thoroughly enjoyed attending this tea party!
I hope this note finds you well and happy!
Best,
Sarah


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
Thank you Dave for making this wonderful thread! Oh, and 'Hello from the capital of Canada!!' (Hint: It is not Toronto!)
Believe it or not, I have read through most of the 18 pages of conversation through this tea party! I have to say that because I have read/heard all the conversations around here I feel like a bit of a wallflower right now! So I decided to introduce myself.
My name is Sarah and I am a novice knitter. Haha, it is somewhat of a point of pride with me that I can now say I am a 'novice' instead of 'beginner'! I have completed abut a dozen projects including but not limited to a hat, multiple scarves, a bath mat and baby booties. Currently I have... um... 5? 6? projects on my needles. I am struggling with two-at-a-time-magic-loop-toe-up-socks as I have knitted the whole toe and it looks like it is only wide enough for a toddler! However, recently I realized that my pattern is for worsted weight yarn and I am using sock yarn, so maybe it is the size of yarn... I guess I am just dreading frogging all that hard work! Does anyone knit swatches for socks? Are you supposed to make a gauge swatch for socks?? 
So that is my knitting adventures, now for the non-knitting introduction. Hm. What can I say about myself? Well, I started knitting about a year and a half ago after severely injuring my back in Feb 2010. I herniated two discs and had some compressed nerves in both sides, so after a year of excruciating and debilitating pain I went for a double spinal fusion in March of this year. The last four months have been... difficult. Knitting is the only thing that makes me feel useful, or like I accomplished something. After the surgery I had to spend three months in bed while I began to grow bone around the fused area and titanium hardware. Needless to say, I had to find things I could do in bed to prevent myself from going crazy.
Onto happier things. I have two cats, and a wonderful boyfriend, who could have been more supportive but has been dealing with me injured for so long that I can't blame him for getting sick of my condition. Career wise, I was an assistant manager of a pharmacy after graduating for college and completing three years in university. 
Oh, last week a generous and ouberously kind woman gifted me an Ashford Traditional spinning wheel, so that is what I am focusing on now. How to spin my own wool!
Well, this turned out to be quite a bit longer than I anticipated. Sorry for the length. I really just wanted to say hi to everyone and let you know that I thoroughly enjoyed attending this tea party!
I hope this note finds you well and happy!
Best,
Sarah


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ok Dave, do scare up an apple pie recipe for us! we will top it off with old cheddar cheese or ice cream!
I made a pie once --blueberry. It was successful so I never made another pie ever! (My Mom makes them!)


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I would like everyone to know how much I have enjoyed the tea party this week, and I would like to thank all of you for sharing the little slices and vignettes of you lives. It makes me feel as if you live right next door to me. I can already smell the lamb steaks and corn on the grill.

Thanks to you to Dave, for salvaging this wonderful inspiration of yours that I enjoy so much.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok Dave, do scare up an apple pie recipe for us! we will top it off with old cheddar cheese or ice cream!
> I made a pie once --blueberry. It was successful so I never made another pie ever! (My Mom makes them!)


i LOVE making pies.... i mix the fruit, thicken on stove, (if called for) make the pastry, put in fridge... fruit cools during this time.... now roll, put in pan, put in oven and done... no icing, or layering or removing from pan, or generally fussing... take out of oven, set someplace everyone can admire till dinner's over..... easiest desserts there are.... and the most rewarding... they never fall, and even if the crust is not perfect this time or the fruit is too tart or two sweet, (both require the addition of ice cream to correct...lol) it doesn't matter, you made a pie.......


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

You ar not alone, Elvis is the KING. I play his gospel music and get tears every time. My Aunt Annie Mae and Elvis had the same birthday in January, so we celebrated his Bday every year. Long live the King. PittyPat


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

it is called a doppelgänger today. This means 'seeing' your double or a vision of someone passed.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for a recipe.



KatyNora said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dave, I'll try to get you some updated pictures of the Fort, Hopefully in the next couple of months. I should be better and it will be cooler. I'll see if I can get pictures of the indoor museum. It seems they have improved on that.
Your Friend, Sharon


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

anneevamod said:


> it is called a doppelgänger today. This means 'seeing' your double or a vision of someone passed.


well, the other entries made me think of this, and decided to add to the mix... i have a doppelganger i never met.... several times (maybe 10-12) in the 20 + years i lived in spring valley, ca, i had people call me a different name, or start to tell me something (one man even ran his shopping cart into mine and then was horribly embarrassed when i was not the friend he thought i was).... the ladies at the library asked every time as the other woman was a library-frequenter also and they didn't know either of us personally, so were never sure..... now the spooky part... her name was Mrs. (Jean [i think] Kennedy).... my mother's maiden name was Kennedy and of course, you would wonder if there was some family connection, but it was her married name and should not have counted, anyway.... i always wanted to meet her to see for myself but never got the opportunity...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

A friend of mine who grew up in PA, outside of Pittsburg, gave me a recipe that was her mothers for cucumber salad, Mix mayo with a little vinegar and dill, then mix with sliced cucumbers. It's soo good.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, my, lemon cookies, pickled cucumbers & pickled eggs, (need recipes) apples -- I'm getting overwhelmed, and I'm so amused about our differences -- languages and ages, etc. This is so much fun and very addictive!!!!. 

I started practicing saying receipt with an almost P. I'm going to try it here and see if anyone notices.  People here are so used to slang and dialects that we tend to ignore things. Too bad. We could chat a lot more if we took notice. 
By the way, I never made it out of my kitchen. I found that I had half of a jar of artichokes (the first half of which I used in dip for last nights game) and I always have tomatoes in the summer, so I decided to pour myself a glass of Shiraz and go with my usual no-cook tomato concoction only adding artichokes and parmesan. 
And now Im back to see what all yall are up to, 
Oh, dear friends. Life is good.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A friend of mine who grew up in PA, outside of Pittsburg, gave me a recipe that was her mothers for cucumber salad, Mix mayo with a little vinegar and dill, then mix with sliced cucumbers. It's soo good.


You just reminded me. I make the same thing except with sour cream instead of mayo. 
I wonder if our sour cream is different from the UK? I often see other terms like coddled cream, etc. that makes me wonder?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My DS makes the best pies and most beautiful crusts ever! My crusts always look pitiful, but will taste good. Hers are just flakier and look good! Maybe I need more practice!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for a recipe.


My mother's recipe is so simple, even I could do it! Ha ha. She'd peel and slice the cucumbers into a bowl, then slice up onions and add them. The dressing was just half vinegar, half water, and some black pepper added (I've also added powdered garlic, just a smidge). Then mix the whole thing up, cover it, and leave it in the fridge until supper time. Yum.

I'm making "cheater enchiladas" with refried beans tonight (instead of rolling the filling in the tortillas, cut them in about six wedges each and layer the tortillas, toppings, and cheese, pour the sauce over, then bake until it's all bubbly).


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Dave,

Here are some pictures of my neighborhood. There is a huge canal called the Rideau Canal going through my city, I think it may be one of the longest in the world. The stairs lead up from the water, and the other picture is a shot from one side to the other.

Best,
Sarah


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering why we are calling recipes, receipts? I know this was the term used in the olden days but doesn't everyone say "recipe" now?
> ...


Thanks Dave, I didn't know that, I'll try to remember the difference, but will probably keep calling it recipies. My mom always called them receits, but she wanted us kids to sound more educated, so she told us to call them recipies. Both of my parents came from rural Arkansas, and were very sensitive to the idea that they were less eduated than others.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Miki1955 said:


> Howdy, all!
> 
> This is my first visit to the tea party. I'll try not to spill on myself.
> 
> ...


Shh...one of the beauties of this tea party is that if you do spill on yourself, no one knows...of course, if someone brings food or drink near my knitting or sewing or threatens to use my sewing scissors on paper, someone may have hell to pay. I have a temper and I'm still learning how to use it...but in those areas, I have an idea. Still, welcome to the party...and enjoy making the hats, my nieces may get one, after I make socks for my youngest brother(at 30, he would still hate me calling him the baby, though he is;-)).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

silvercharms - would you share your pattern for the spiders?

sam


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Oh, thank you Dave, for the pasta recipes. I've always made a very simple, tomatoes, garlic and oregano, no-cook sauce, with no recipe -- just "to taste" , but yours, although, still easy, include ingredients I love, and Ill be trying yours today. We have delicious tomatoes in Indiana. New England has great tomatoes, too. Dont want to leave them out. J
> 
> Thanks to yknappava and Sugar & Spices Mom on behalf of Megan, and thanks to all who told me it was o.k. to brag.
> 
> ...


Yes, Dave, thanks again for the pasta recipes! You give us just a taste of the variety that's possible. I'd say less than half our pasta dinners contain tomatoes. One of my favorites (and pretty much anyone I feed it to) is Pasta Carbonara (Charcoal-Makers Style. My version is in the spirit of my Missouri grandma, who when I asked for a recipe once answered, "Oh, honey, I just cook by guess and by gosh!" But I'll give it a try. This will serve 4 people, more or less.

8 oz. spaghetti or linguine
4 to 6 slices of nice thick meaty bacon, cut crosswise in 1/2" or so slices
Olive oil as needed
3 eggs
1/2 to 1 cup grated Parmesan or Romano cheese
crushed red pepper flakes to taste - I'd use about 1 tsp. (my husband would like more, some people might not want any)
freshly ground black pepper

Start heating the water for the pasta. Cook the bacon till browned and crispy (not TOO crisp), letting it render its fat and adding olive oil if it's too lean. You want enough fat (drippings or oil) to lightly coat the cooked pasta, about 2 tablespoons. If the bacon's finished before the pasta is, keep it warm over very low heat.

Cook the pasta in plenty of boiling water till al dente. While it's cooking, let the bacon finish cooking. Beat the eggs in the bowl in which you'll be serving the pasta. Drain the pasta and dump it immediately into the bowl over the eggs and toss them together; the heat of the pasta will cook the eggs. Pour the hot bacon with its fat over the top and toss again, then add the cheese and toss, along with plenty of freshly ground black pepper and crushed red pepper flakes if you like.

Quick and easy, hearty and satisfying. And now I'm getting really hungry!


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for the pic. can you wait for the canal to freeze? my brother lived in Ottawa for a year. quite a few years ago now and loved being able to skate to collage every day. he said it was the best year he had. a friend from down the road in London


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here are some pictures of my neighborhood. There is a huge canal called the Rideau Canal going through my city, I think it may be one of the longest in the world. The stairs lead up from the water, and the other picture is a shot from one side to the other.
> 
> ...


Those are gorgeous, I want to live in your neighborhood, absolutely beautiful. That's not to say that San Antonio doesn't have its beauty, it does, but that is just awesome.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DS makes the best pies and most beautiful crusts ever! My crusts always look pitiful, but will taste good. Hers are just flakier and look good! Maybe I need more practice!


For a flakier crust, try substituting COLD vodka for the ice water. It doesn't change the taste, no alcohol remains once baked, and the quicker evaporation makes the crust flakier.


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

settbug the recipe for Russian Fudge unfortunately can not be copied or pasted here but here's the link. its posted dec 19 2010 http://hellofallow.blogspot.com/. as for anyone who is being eaten alive by mosquitoes my only advice is use bug spray and then if you still get bit use AfterBite. work great just don't forget to reapply. works for bee stings too.
gotta make it short due to huge thunderstorm. which i have told to go to taxes and Arizona. so it won't listen to me. will be watching the Toronto Blue Jays play tonight at 9pm due to being on a west coast swing. 
will check in tomorrow
Andrea
oh before i forget again thanks Dave for the meringue idea. my hubby who does most of the cooking and baking here even said he would try it next time thanks


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Got a cat in my lap. So hard to type.


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

This sounds like the potato chip cookie my friend gave me, except for the swap of cornflakes and potato chips. Love a tea party.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ssofalvi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Hi Poldera, two of my sisters live in San Antonio. I have only been there three times, and stayed at their houses most of the time. My older sister took us to see the Alamo once.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for
> 
> My grandma used to slice cucumbers and cover with salt then put in the fridge for a few hours. Then she would pour off the salty water and add vinegar onions pepper and sugar


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

Good to see yet another from Michigan. And we live close to St. Louis so I know that town and the soft serve dairy bar well. Funny we are planning a trip to the shore of Lake Michigan too for this next week. We take day trips so not have to have someone come feed my horse or chickens. A rainy day today, perfect to knit or crochet today. Love all the chatter on the virtual "knitting on the porch and tea parties".


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, thank you Dave, for the pasta recipes. I've always made a very simple, tomatoes, garlic and oregano, no-cook sauce, with no recipe -- just "to taste" , but yours, although, still easy, include ingredients I love, and Ill be trying yours today. We have delicious tomatoes in Indiana. New England has great tomatoes, too. Dont want to leave them out. J
> ...


Oh, My Gosh - sounds like Heaven on earth. !!!!!!! My nieces and nephews make fun of me because I keep my bacon grease.  They remember their parents doing that and whenever they talk about cholesterol they bring up my bacon grease


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Alene said:


> This sounds like the potato chip cookie my friend gave me, except for the swap of cornflakes and potato chips. Love a tea party.


Did that cookie turn out sweet and salty? I like that combo


----------



## Alene (Jan 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Alene said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds like the potato chip cookie my friend gave me, except for the swap of cornflakes and potato chips. Love a tea party.
> ...


Yes so good!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

SHCooper said:


> I scanned some photos of the oldest son's first Christmas. When I asked my DH to help me remember the name of one of his cousins in a photo, he, too, came up short. He then pointed and said, "I don't know who that is either." I told him, "You idiot, that's me!" In another photo, he insisted my mother was my younger sister. I explained to him that my sister, now 50, would have been much younger than that 25 years ago and my mother was 51 in the photo.


Cute: my nephew looks so much like my brother that at age 6, when I asked my nephew who that was he said it was him, though it was my brother from thirty years ago at age 3. My nephew never owned or photographed in a green ribbed shirt with a yellow collar, but he didn't remember that, he just knew it looked like he did then;-). Its fun educating him;-).


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> bellestarr12 said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


It is heavenly! My husband's half Italian (we eat a lot of pasta) and the other half's Irish. I'm mostly Irish - and one of my favorite Irish sayings is "A little bit of what you like never hurt you." And if I didn't save my bacon grease, I'm pretty sure Joe would leave me ;-) But then, we don't eat it all that often, so a little bit won't hurt us, I'm sure!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Amen to moderation! It was an Italian lady who showed me the simple tomato/garlic/oregano combo, and she squeezed canned tomatoes with her hands instead of chopping them. I loved her so much!!!!!!



bellestarr12 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > bellestarr12 said:
> ...


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> settbug the recipe for Russian Fudge unfortunately can not be copied or pasted here but here's the link. its posted dec 19 2010 http://hellofallow.blogspot.com/. as for anyone who is being eaten alive by mosquitoes my only advice is use bug spray and then if you still get bit use AfterBite. work great just don't forget to reapply. works for bee stings too.
> gotta make it short due to huge thunderstorm. which i have told to go to taxes and Arizona. so it won't listen to me. will be watching the Toronto Blue Jays play tonight at 9pm due to being on a west coast swing.
> will check in tomorrow
> Andrea
> oh before i forget again thanks Dave for the meringue idea. my hubby who does most of the cooking and baking here even said he would try it next time thanks


I went to this site for the fudge recipe, had to look around a bit but enjoyed every minute (and copied another recipe and found a link to a cute baby hat!). Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Canadian Beaver Tails

Ingredients:
Yield:20-30 Servings Size pastries 

1/2 cup warm water 
5 teaspoons dry yeast 
1 pinch sugar 
1 cup warm milk 
1/3 cup sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 teaspoon vanilla 
2 eggs 
1/3 cup oil 
4 1/4-5 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 
oil (for frying) 
granulated sugar (for dusting) 
cinnamon 
Directions:
1.In a large mixing bowl, stir together the yeast, warm water and pinch of sugar.
2.Allow to stand a couple of minutes to allow yeast to swell or dissolve.
3.Stir in remaining sugar, milk, vanilla, eggs, oil, salt, and most of flour to make soft dough.
4.Knead 5-8 minutes (by hand or with a dough hook), adding flour as needed to form a firm, smooth, elastic dough.
5.Place in a greased bowl. Place bowl in a plastic bag and seal. (If not using right away, you can refrigerate the dough at this point).
6.Let rise in a covered, lightly greased bowl; about 30-40 minutes.
7.Gently deflate dough. (If dough is coming out of the fridge, allow to warm up for about 40 minutes before proceeding).
8.Pinch off a golfball-sized piece of dough. Roll out into an oval and let rest, covered with a tea towel, while you are preparing the remaining dough.
9.Heat about 4 inches of oil in fryer (a wok works best, but you can use a Dutch oven or whatever you usually use for frying). Temperature of the oil should be about 385°F.
10.Add the dough pieces to the hot oil, about 1-2 at a time.
11.BUT -- before you do, stretch the ovals into a tail shape, like a beaver's tail - thinning them out and enlarging them as you do.
12.Turn once to fry until the undersides are deep brown.
13.Lift the tails out with tongs and drain on paper towels.
14.Fill a large bowl with a few cups of white sugar.
15.Toss the tails in sugar (with a little cinnamon if you wish) and shake off excess.
16.Divine with a bit of jam or apple pie filling!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night! Remember, Texas' cool winter nights are in the 60's or 70's. We often wear shorts in the winter months. Last year, however, we had a lot of snow. Kids missed 4 days in a row and then a few others! It was beautiful! Ahhh, wishful thinking!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> Good to see yet another from Michigan. And we live close to St. Louis so I know that town and the soft serve dairy bar well. Funny we are planning a trip to the shore of Lake Michigan too for this next week. We take day trips so not have to have someone come feed my horse or chickens. A rainy day today, perfect to knit or crochet today. Love all the chatter on the virtual "knitting on the porch and tea parties".


You too...I'm from Michigan too, about a half hour from St. Louis in Clare. I love Clare, even if there is nothing to do in Clare on a Saturday except alleviate the boredom with a community theater play once in a while. Alas, for now its back to sewing and knitting and cooking. The corn is coming up in the garden and the pattypan squash I needed were at the farmer's market today. It should be a fun day with my "little sister" tomorrow-she wants to go to a roller rink.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night! Remember, Texas' cool winter nights are in the 60's or 70's. We often wear shorts in the winter months. Last year, however, we had a lot of snow. Kids missed 4 days in a row and then a few others! It was beautiful! Ahhh, wishful thinking!


Oh, you jogged my memory--my Mamaw would make green beans fresh from the garden with pearl onions and a little bacon grease...oh, so so good!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

sorry to change the subject but on the north west coastal area of California and at this time of day, it is 61 degrees and feels cooler. Feel for you out there with 3 digit temps. 102 I heard this time of night in Texas. WOW


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Thank you KBW-1953 for the beaver tails. They have them at the maple syrup festivals here in the spring and love them


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night! Remember, Texas' cool winter nights are in the 60's or 70's. We often wear shorts in the winter months. Last year, however, we had a lot of snow. Kids missed 4 days in a row and then a few others! It was beautiful! Ahhh, wishful thinking!


My DD doesn't mind the bacon grease at all, and I've taught her oldest son to fry eggs in it - but at home she uses turkey bacon, which may taste okay but it seems like a sin to call it "bacon." I know what you mean about "cool" nights - though here in Tucson we had several really cold ones last winter, and used our fireplace more in one winter than in the ten before it, I think!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DS makes the best pies and most beautiful crusts ever! My crusts always look pitiful, but will taste good. Hers are just flakier and look good! Maybe I need more practice!


for flaky crusts, use cold butter and don't touch... i roll my crusts out on a well-floured kitchen towel... when handling dough, use the towel to wrap up and do what you need to...then roll out and fold towel over once, unfold, fold the other direction, now crust is in quarters, unfold and place the dough in the pan to unfold... this is litterally the only time i touch the dough... keeps it from getting tough....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> sorry to change the subject but on the north west coastal area of California and at this time of day, it is 61 degrees and feels cooler. Feel for you out there with 3 digit temps. 102 I heard this time of night in Texas. WOW


Thank you! It is 103 where I am at 7:12 pm. Today has really been a hot one!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for a recipe.
> ...


that's what i call enchilada pie and my friend calls tortilla pie... we had both made it for years before discovering we were making the same thing... i use tortillas, cheese, olives, and a can of chili.... i mean a FAST meal.... i keep an iron skillet that is just the right size for the tortillas... don't even cut them....


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

deemail said:


> anneevamod said:
> 
> 
> > it is called a doppelgänger today. This means 'seeing' your double or a vision of someone passed.
> ...


Me too...not quite with the same details. I'm told mine is about three inches taller than me, and she followed me to boot camp for the Navy, no less...really made me wonder then. Haven't heard about her in a long time, but I think it would be cool to meet her, then I could know who I've been blaming the evil twin on for years, even if it is me;-). Until tomorrow all, I'll look for a fun apple pie receipt I have as well, and may come with stories of making pickles, pickled watermelon rind, spicy tomato jam(maybe), and patty pan squash...what a day I have planned. I better finish the laundry tonight;-)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone mentioned using vodka instead of water in your crusts. I think I might just drink the vodka and stick with the water in the crust! LOL I do think that is worth trying. Maybe if I drink enough vodka, my crust will be prettier! Probably won't care about the taste!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

There are some things that just call for bacon grease, aren't there? == like old fashioned, green beans, for instance. I used to fry my eggs in bacon greese. Those things are things of the past however. It's almost raw green beans for me now, and I have to say I love them.  
,


pammie1234 said:


> My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night! Remember, Texas' cool winter nights are in the 60's or 70's. We often wear shorts in the winter months. Last year, however, we had a lot of snow. Kids missed 4 days in a row and then a few others! It was beautiful! Ahhh, wishful thinking!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Re: lady who got the circular needles and 3 skeins of yarn....you are so lucky. I wish I were young enough to have a mom do that for me. YEA for her and you for appreciating her. My brother lives in New Braunsfel, TX


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

enough vodka and I would say "What pie curst?"


pammie1234 said:


> Someone mentioned using vodka instead of water in your crusts. I think I might just drink the vodka and stick with the water in the crust! LOL I do think that is worth trying. Maybe if I drink enough vodka, my crust will be prettier! Probably won't care about the taste!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

deemail said:


> Queenmawmaw said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone,
> ...


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hello all,
Thanks for the recipe Dave. This is coming to you from the coast of Washington. My DH and I just celebrated our 41st anniversary on the 16th. We decided to go to the beach for a few days. We left home on the 17th and we will go back on the 22nd. I can't believe there are 21 pages all ready. I may not get it all read until I get back home but will try. In case I don't finish reading or do any more posting I hope everyone has a great weekend.
Sandy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > ssofalvi said:
> ...


When you come back you have to walk the Riverwalk, it's gorgeous, and there are so many beautiful places to see, but when you get to visit family, sometimes, you just want to visit family. lol


----------



## Linda Smith (Jul 11, 2011)

Maelinde, My name is Linda Happy Anniversary. I just want to tell you I got this machine and all the parts also, got it at Hobby Lobby for christman 3 years ago. Well I was going along pretty good a few loops would come off now and then, but heard thats ok. Well My girlfriend from out of town came and I showed her the machine as she was wanting to get one. Well I started across and on the way back I lost all 100 stiches, all landed in my lap. So I wish you all the luck it goes well for you. I took it and packed it up and put it away. I crochet for the Knit-wits, here in Okla City, Ok. We knit or crochet for Mercy Hospital Hospis, and we turned in 15 on friday. We meet the 3rd wed. of the month at Michaels on Memorial if anyone here wants to come, it's from about 9-12 noon. Most of us get there around 10 am. Hope to see you. Maelinde I wish you the best of luck. I'm going to dig mine out when I get this laprobe done its broom stick lace and going slow. I'm slow and then I found this web sight and I'm on it till I read all of it. Well good luck again. Linda Smith


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to change the subject but on the north west coastal area of California and at this time of day, it is 61 degrees and feels cooler. Feel for you out there with 3 digit temps. 102 I heard this time of night in Texas. WOW
> ...


Yes Thank you, we appreciate your sympathies. 
It was 103 here earlier, but we just hit 99, thank the Good Lord above. 
a nice breeze is blowing, but long range forcast is NO rain. pffft. 
:twisted: 
Oh well, could be worse, I'm sure it is somewhere in the world.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok Dave, do scare up an apple pie recipe for us! we will top it off with old cheddar cheese or ice cream!
> I made a pie once --blueberry. It was successful so I never made another pie ever! (My Mom makes them!)


glad to hear about someone besides me that likes apple pie with cheese on top. YUMMY!!!!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanted to share a Christmas Pudding that I make every year. It is very rich. 

Carrot Christmas Pudding
1 c flour
1/2 c butter
1/4 c currants
3/4 c raisins
1 c raw carrots - grated
1 c raw potatoes - grated
pinch of salt
1 egg
1 c white sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp Cloves
1/2 tsp Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Nutmeg
Mix all together in a bowl. Pour into a pyrex style bowl and tie a cloth around the top with a string. I place it in a roasting pan with a couple of inches of water in the bottom. Put the lid on the pan and put in a low oven for 3 hours, so it can steam in the pan.

White Rum Sauce

1 c white sugar
5 tbsp flour
cold water to mix
pinch of salt
1 tsp butter
add a little vanilla to a small amount of boiling water. Also put a drop of rum in for taste. 
Mix like you would a gravy. Dish up the pudding into dessert dishes and spoon white sauce over top.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My Dad and I also love warm apple pie with cheese on top. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wordpaintervs said:


> Re: lady who got the circular needles and 3 skeins of yarn....you are so lucky. I wish I were young enough to have a mom do that for me. YEA for her and you for appreciating her. My brother lives in New Braunsfel, TX


New Brausfels is only about 20 minutes or so away from me I live on the outer NE side of San Antonio, and we go to NB to the meat market every 2 weeks for out meat and usually just stop at the Walmart there for the rest of the groceries. What a small world it is. 
Well, my stepmother is actually only 4yrs older than I, but we are very close, especially as my mom passed, and My SM took wonderful care of my dad for over 20yrs and patiently cared for my very obstinant and opinionated grandmother for a few years 
until her passing, even though my dad had already passed. Love her to pieces, she's held us all together even when she was falling apart, so we take care of each other now. 
Thank you. 
I saw where your brother is recovering from cancer, I hope it is going well, and continues so. We do have wonderful medical services in San Antonio.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Speaking of Christmas Pudding, and thank you for sharing it,, cant wait to try it, does anyone have the recipe for Suet pudding, we used to make it at Christmas with the hard sauce, WONDERFUL, but we lost the recipe and as my stepmothers mom moved and cant find her copy either. 
Thanks.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A friend of mine who grew up in PA, outside of Pittsburg, gave me a recipe that was her mothers for cucumber salad, Mix mayo with a little vinegar and dill, then mix with sliced cucumbers. It's soo good.


While look for pickled/marinated cucumber recipes I ran across a couple of cucumber salads that used sour cream.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

We used to have plum pudding until I started making the carrot pudding. My brother in law always came just to have the pudding. ) Have you looked online for Suet Pudding Recipes?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here are some pictures of my neighborhood. There is a huge canal called the Rideau Canal going through my city, I think it may be one of the longest in the world. The stairs lead up from the water, and the other picture is a shot from one side to the other.
> 
> ...


I dont know about the Rideau Canal being the longest in the world (as I just dont know) but what I do know is it is in the record books as having the longest ice skating rink in the world. Of course, this is true in the winter time only! 
Do they also not have breakneck speed skiing down these icy stairs during the winter? Seems to me they do make some part of the stairs/walkway into downhill ski races.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> wordpaintervs said:
> 
> 
> > Re: lady who got the circular needles and 3 skeins of yarn....you are so lucky. I wish I were young enough to have a mom do that for me. YEA for her and you for appreciating her. My brother lives in New Braunsfel, TX
> ...


He had massive major surgery a year ago last June and has been through some real hard times over the last year. He had part of his colon removed to make a vessell to hold urine that was attached to the abdomen and has to cath the 'stoma' 5 times a day. They took out the bladder and the prostate. It was his 3rd and worse cancer. For the first time last week he was able to put a bandaid over the stoma and go in the apartment units swimming pool with his grandchild. Again this week he got to go in, and the platlet count is back up fo the first time in weeks. I'm taking that as a good sign. Thanks for the reply. I flew from California in June and spend 8 days with them. I hadn't seen him in 8 years so it was wonderful to be there.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a Suet Pudding Recipe I found online. It was originally printed in 1894


From a 19th century recipe for suet pudding
Ingredients:
1 cup suet, chopped fine
1 cup molasses
1 cup raisins (seeded)
1 cup sweet milk
3 cups flour
1 large teaspoon soda
a little salt
drawn butter sauce
Preparation:
MRS. WILDBAHN. 

One cup of suet (chopped fine), one cup molasses, one cup raisins (seeded), one cup sweet milk, three cups flour, one large teaspoon soda, a little salt; mix, and steam three and one-half to four hours. Serve with drawn butter sauce. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a look online for the longest canal in the world and this is what I found.

By far the longest canal was the Grand Canal of China, still the longest canal in the world today. It is 1,794 kilometres (1,115 mi) long and was built to carry the Emperor Yang Guang between Beijing and Hangzhou. The project began in 605 and was completed in 609, although much of the work combined older canals, the oldest section of the canal existing since at least 486 BC. Even in its narrowest urban sections it is rarely less than 30 metres (98 ft) wide.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

The Rideau Canal is the oldest continuously operated canal system in North America, and in 2007, it was registered as a UNESCO World Heritage Site.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good afternoon! We're right at tea time here, and tonight I am attempting fish tacos for the first time (he likes them when we're at festivals, though I tend to eat something else). I looked up a few recipes and think a little lime and chili powder will do the trick.
> 
> We even got a little rain this week!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

So sorry! Sorlenna, hoping you had a delightful train trip & enjoyed the Indian Festival. Sounds fascinating...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I love pie but have only made one. Was watching my grand-dogs while daughter and her husband were honeymooning and she has an apple tree in her back yard. I had such fun with those apples. Made a pie and applesauce. Didn't make the pie crust but bought the kind from the store where you just roll it out. That pie was really good.



deemail said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ok Dave, do scare up an apple pie recipe for us! we will top it off with old cheddar cheese or ice cream!
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ssofalvi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Many years ago, when I drove from MI to NY, I took a boat trip on the Rideau, canal or river and took pictures of the Parliament buildings. Gorgeous view.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

In 1973 I spent a weekend on one of the man made islands in the Rideau Canal/River area. Burritt's Rapids. My ex husband had an excentric uncle that lived in a beautiful limestone school house there. He would collect all sorts of antique treasures from the radio buy and sell. When I went upstairs, the school room with black boards up, was heaped with what looked like junk until you started rummaging through it and there were so many treasures in there. 
We spent many hours taking a row boat up the river and floating back down. It was so peaceful and so many birds chirping and singing. It was heaven. )


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Have only just begun to read this week-end's divine Tea Party. Melting Moments sound so delightful; but alas, no corn flakes in the pantry. Shall have to wait. 

Time to dream up dinner soon. Mild day here in Kansas City, Missouri, the City of Fountains. Here there are more fountains than the city of Rome. 

Teddy, my big cream-point Persian kitty with ice blue eyes will join me in grousing around in the kitchen.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > ssofalvi said:
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I wanted to share a Christmas Pudding that I make every year. It is very rich.
> 
> Carrot Christmas Pudding
> 1 c flour
> ...


That sounds so good. Will save the recipe for Christmas cooking.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Dave
You have taught me something that I never knew about. I went to look this up online and apparently the cats are still there and looked after by volunteers. Originally they were there to keep the rodent population down until the use of chemicals. Then different volunteers have continued this on. I have only been to the parliament buildings once and did not see them. Thank you for bringing this to my attention. Love to learn things like this.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Doris I sure hope you enjoy it as much as I do. I am heading home for Christmas this year and we will be having some of this on the Christmas Table for sure. Just remember it is very rich.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris T's rum sauce sounds like it will be delicious on bread pudding, and I will try it !!!!
BUT!!! I always thought that suet was good for winter birdfeeders, so I looked it up and found: 
Suet is beef or sheep fat traditionally used for cooking and candle-making
-- Someone has to explain to me why you would make pudding from Suet? 
I know somebody will convince me it worth the effort


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

Dragontearsoflove, I love clare. Do you ever go to the Amish hardware store or the Amish bulk food store. We usually go about every few months. I also like the pet shop there. And the Cops and Donuts!!! How cool is that? Too bad the Mill End Store closed.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> nitz8catz said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris T's rum sauce sounds like it will be delicious on bread pudding, and I will try it !!!!
> BUT!!! I always thought that suet was good for winter birdfeeders, so I looked it up and found:
> Suet is beef or sheep fat traditionally used for cooking and candle-making
> -- Someone has to explain to me why you would make pudding from Suet?
> I know somebody will convince me it worth the effort


Here is a link to wikipedia for the information you are looking for. Explains it much better than I can.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suet


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

So I just popped in to see how everyone is... I am waiting for my teens to finish their dive-in movie.... Really need some of that glow in the dark yarn and a pair of lighted needles... Oh well daughter will be legal to drive without adult next week so I guess I will get more knitting time in waiting up for them....

Sounds like a good movie...great nite to float in a pool and watch a movie under the stars


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

not many drive ins anymore.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

No there aren't. But this is a dive- in youth party... Huge screen set up at the country club, and the kids are all on floats or towels watching .... We are not members... But they were invited...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh wow. Never heard of that before. Sounds like fun. In BC, they have movie in the parks where you just bring your kids and lawn chairs and watch a movie on a big portable movie screen. It is all free. Last year, while I was there, we watched How to Train Your Dragon. Lots of fun and a good movie.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

It really is neat,,, and well chaperoned ...

Makes me remember when the dh and I were first married

There is just magic on a summer night sky


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I can remember as a kid, we had a balcony at the back of the house and a couple of beds out there. My sister and I would sleep out there under the stars. It was so neat to lay there and watch satelites going by and looking at the stars. It was so great.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

We had a houseboat with screened in porches on the Pascagoula river... LOVED sleeping on those porches listening to the river sing


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my goodness, that would be so much fun.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

It really does sing along a certain stretch... They call that part "the singing river". Google it sometime if you like history and legends


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Do you know what makes it sing?


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night!
> ...


And you jogged my memory too. My mom use to make this.
She saved her bacon fat for making soap too. But that bacon fat would add so much flavor to vegtables.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Interesting recipie KBW Thanks for passing it on


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

You are very welcome Ciyona


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, bacon grease in green beans just adds that special touch.



pammie1234 said:


> My mom and Nana saved their grease. When that info came up in front of my DD, she said that made her want to gag! We used to put a tablespoon of grease in our vegetables and that added so much flavor! The hearty pasta sounds wonderful! Sounds great for a cool, winter night! Remember, Texas' cool winter nights are in the 60's or 70's. We often wear shorts in the winter months. Last year, however, we had a lot of snow. Kids missed 4 days in a row and then a few others! It was beautiful! Ahhh, wishful thinking!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Quite an interesting legend. It is funny how these old legends get going, isn't it?


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

What a lovely long tea party! 
I had such a good time - so many wonderful recipes/receipts.
Sweet memories!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is so nice to meet people from all over the globe too.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Love this one too KBW but I have to ask, what is drawn butter? I have never heard of calling butter drawn before. Is it salted, unsalted or just from the churn?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It is a melted butter, Ciyona


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ciyona, you can call me Kathleen if you want.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Here is a Suet Pudding Recipe I found online. It was originally printed in 1894
> 
> From a 19th century recipe for suet pudding
> Ingredients:
> ...


Oh awesome, thank you, copied and saved. No I keep for getting to look online for the recipe and as we were talking about food and christmas pudding and such, it popped into my head to ask. lol...
Thank you. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi dandylion thanks for the link on suet. It sure will come in handy.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope it helped and I hope it is one that is like the one you remember. I find there are so many interesting old time recipes that seem to be from a time that they used up things in the house before it went bad. For instance, Suet Pudding, Bread Pudding, Rice pudding etc. They also had things such as Shepherd's pie and what not. Some of those old recipes were so amazingly delicious.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Oh wow. Never heard of that before. Sounds like fun. In BC, they have movie in the parks where you just bring your kids and lawn chairs and watch a movie on a big portable movie screen. It is all free. Last year, while I was there, we watched How to Train Your Dragon. Lots of fun and a good movie.


They do that here in San Antonio a couple times a year I think, but it might be more frequent, always wanted to go, but for some reason never make it. One day. lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! I never expected that it was melted butter but thank you for telling me. Now I will know what it means when another recipie calls for drawn butter.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Wow! I never expected that it was melted butter but thank you for telling me. Now I will know what it means when another recipie calls for drawn butter.


It may very likely mean clarified butter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I hope it helped and I hope it is one that is like the one you remember. I find there are so many interesting old time recipes that seem to be from a time that they used up things in the house before it went bad. For instance, Suet Pudding, Bread Pudding, Rice pudding etc. They also had things such as Shepherd's pie and what not. Some of those old recipes were so amazingly delicious.


I agree, and some of those are the best. I make shephards pie about once every 2 weeks, my hubby loves it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen, I will say this has been a very intriguing tea party so many great recepies and so much to learn. And some great links to some really good sites. Thanks to everyone for your contributions.

Pat


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Mjs clarified I understand, Thanks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Mjs clarified I understand, Thanks.


Seems to me I remember seeing this in connection with eating lobsters and/or artichokes.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a few recipes from times gone by. Mom used to take a sponge cake and cut it into little squares. She would make a vanilla custard and line the bottom of a glass dish, then layer the sponge cake, some jam, more custard, more sponge cake and jam and then top it off with lots of whipped cream. This was her variation of English Trifle but I know there are so many other variations also. We used to have this one for New Years Day dinner. Oh such wonderful memories. If I still have it, I had a great fruit cake recipe too. I will see if I still have and hope it is not lost in my move to Ontario. If I have it, I will print it up also.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is a recipe that is so simple but so delicious. Get a white cake mix and mix it up. Take a muffin tin and line it with muffin papers. Put a small tart shell in the muffin cup. Put a dollup of jam in the bottom of the tart shell and then top with the cake mix. Bake as you would cupcakes. Then put butter icing on the cupcakes and a cherry or whatever you want to decorate it with. It is so delicious and I don't make them anymore because if I did, I would be back to the 200 lbs I was before. (
Tart Shells are like Pie Shells only about 3" in diameter. And when I think about it the papers are not needed in this recipe.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

For people that do not know what a tart shell is, it is like a pie shell only smaller.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Hello, I hate to sound stupid but I have a question, and they say the most stupid questions are those that are not asked, so here goes: I've read the recipe and it sound wonderful, but what kind of sugar is Caster? Many thanks for your answer......wlbindub


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think someone already asked that and I believe it is like granulated sugar only a little finer. He said you can use granulated sugar though.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I have looked and cannot find my fruit cake recipe. I am keeping my fingers crossed that it is either on a disc I did some time ago, or in my storage unit which is 3000 miles away. (((
Anyone want a Nanaimo Bar Recipe?
Kathleen


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Caster sugar is superfine sugar that is what it is in the US. From what Dave said it is what is left after the granulating process and is finer that granulated sugar. But not powdered.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Poledra 65, I will get my Grandmother's recipe for suet pudding and her hard sauce recipe and post it tomorrow. I have made it many times over the years and it brings back wonderful memories. I remember one Christmas while living in Chicago, I made this pudding for my Dad. I had gone to a butcher shop and told the young man the amt. of Suet that I needed and he weighed and wrapped and off I went. I thought the suet looked funny to me, but thought what the heck, maybe it's just the way this store sells it. Served the pudding and promptly threw it out after the first bite. he gave me sausage.LOL :lol:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a white fruitcake recipie if you can't find yours. My mom always soaked hers with a good wine and wrapped it in tinfoil just before the holidays so moist and good. I also have one for a Kentucky whiskey cake as well.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh. Reminds me of a man of a different ethnicity that came to the service desk I was working at. He showed me a can of Castrol Oil from the Automotive Dept. and wanted to know if this is what his doctor wanted him to take. Yuckkkkk


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> ssofalvi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


I did a Google search because I'd never heard of Rideau Canal. Just beautiful. I'd move there in a second if my kids and grandkids would come w/me


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi dandylion thanks for the link on suet. It sure will come in handy.


Welll, it was my question, but dpnnns link, but who's counting now???? We have all been chiming in at will, and it's hard to keep up. . fun isn't it?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I would love your recipe. Mine was a medium fruit cake and I used to baste it in rum. I did this for a few days and wrapped it each time. Then put it in the freezer for later.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, I am down to two posts as of this one and they are still clicking away what fun. Keeping up is almost too much.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will have to type it in and then post it I haven't gotten around to getting the recipies on disc yet. I will send it soon.


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

I finished baking my receipt for this week's tea party and had to let it cool. And then of course I had to taste it to make sure it was ok. It' a large Bread Pudding with a creamy sauce.

Easy Bread Pudding

1 long loaf of French bread 12 oz.
5 eggs
1/2 cup (4 oz) sugar
1/2 cupDemerara sugar (brown crystals)
quart (32 oz) half and half
2t vanilla
pinch of salt
pinch of cinnamon, pinch of nutmeg (optional)
up to 1 cup(8 oz)of craisins, sultanas,(golden raisins)or raisins

Bread should be stale and quite dried out. Cut it into thick slices and then into chunks. If it is still soft and not dry enough, let it sit out for a few hours and it should dry quickly. Do not remove crust.

Method

Spread the bread cubes evenly in a well buttered 9 x 13 inch baking pan. Sprinkle the dry fruit evenly over the bread. Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Whisk all the other ingredients together until well mixed and pour over the bread cubes. Press the cubes down into the liquid with the back of a large spoon. Let it set out for a few minutes to absorb the liquid (if necessary) then bake for one hour att 350. Pudding is ready when golden brown and toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean. Let cool and serve with sauce.

Sauce

1/4 cup, 2 oz, each white sugar and demerara sugar
1 1/2 T flour
pinch of salt,cinnamon and nutmeg (optional)
1 large egg beaten
2 T butter melted
1 t vanilla
1 1/2 cups, 12 oz, half and half

Whisk all dry ingredients until well mixed. Whisk wet ingredients in a separate bowl til well mixed. Slowly pour liquid into dry ingredients whisking all the while until it is well mixed and there are no lumps. Cook in a small sauce pan over medium heat stiring constantly until mixture comes to a rolling boil and coats the back of a spoon.

Serve the pudding warm with the sauce on the side.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

It has slowed down a little but picking up again. It has been super sharing recipes etc.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you. I have printed it down and will put it in my recipe book. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have been on Weight Watchers for the past year and a bit and have looked for some delicious desserts that I could have without packing the pounds back on. One that I use is a larger container of plain yoghurt, a package of White Chocolate Jell-o low fat pudding mix and a larger can of fruit cocktail. Mix all together, juice and all, and put in the fridge to chill. It is so delicious and I take it to events that there will be tons of goodies. Then I do not feel deprived.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Evening my KP friends. I finished for the evening of watching an old movie we had with DH and Crocheting on the Barbie doll Wedding dress. I gave my dachshunds Oscar Meyer and Tony their watermelon treat while fixing the Sugar Gliders dinner. I'm waiting for Dora to wake up, Di is all ready for her treat of Worms...I know never in my wildest dreams would I think I'd touch a worm let alone a super worm. But it's like ambrosa to them so I put on my big girl panties and started handling worms...My Daddy would be so proud. It's cute Di is running in the wheel so fast the whole cage is shaking, like that would wake up sister...NOT.
Have a good evening and chat tomorrow. I have a Turkish recipe in fact a couple I learned from my maid while we were station there. I'll be happy to type them out.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Something else I do is take some Greek Plain Yoghurt (more calories but lots of fibre) I put a small packet of sweetener in it, plus a tablespoon of no sugar added jam. Then I put berries into it and mix it together. (strawberries, black berries, blue berries, raspberries, etc)You can also had half a banana sliced up. It seems to fill me up when I am hungry and I do not get as hungry so fast.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Hello ChocolatePom, Thank you for sharing your recipe, they sound terrific! Can't wait to make some. They sound like a "melt in your mouth" treat!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here are some pictures of my neighborhood. There is a huge canal called the Rideau Canal going through my city, I think it may be one of the longest in the world. The stairs lead up from the water, and the other picture is a shot from one side to the other.
> 
> ...


Thank, it looks quite idyllic, it's nice to be able to stroll along a towpath.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Guess what, along with all of this food talk, I have learned how to make a picot cast on for a baby cuddle sack I'm about to make for a great-grand-nephew due in Oct. 
When did I have time to get that done????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flmgsun said:


> Many, Many thanks to both Fireballdave and Dollie D for those recipies they sound great and will have to add them to the menu stash.. It is early Sat here in Upstate NY and so far the weather is doing well. I start back to work on Monday to get ready for the students in 2 weeks. I do all the copying for our school so I work more with the teachers than students. Glad there is time to knit this weekend have some projects that are really calling my name. Everyone enjoy your morning cup and will read you along the way.


You've just reminded me I ought to start writing my module handbook or I'll have your counterparts in my uni beating me about the head in a couple of days! I used to be able to leave it until the week before the semester started, but modern 'more efficient' systems seem to mean they need more time to turn the handle on the Gestetner these days!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day


State schools go back around 7th September, however some public schools not only broke up two weeks earlier, but won't be heading back much before Michaelmas. Fortunately there are lots of things to do in London, but I do know it can get difficult for some families, luckily I'm all-but retired and only give a couple of lectures per week.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a Suet Pudding Recipe I found online. It was originally printed in 1894
> ...


Poledra, I've been wondering why your cat has such bright eyes?


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dorisage, I am new to this Tea Party but think its great!! Who doesn't like new recipes???? lol
You said you just finished a "potato chip scarf"? I've never heard of that one and I've been online almost all day searching and looking at scarf patterns and trying to go through me emails, way tooooo many, lol. Looking forward to seeing your picture of your scarf, and possibly the pattern? Do you use three strands of yarn all together? or a 3-different color design?
It's fun to read all the comments etc. Nice bunch of folks at this party.  wlbindub


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When looking at photos one night my husband said thats so and so (I can't remebr who0 but a previous generation on his side of the family and I think a male. Well my mother said no its not , its Ruth. Ruth is one of my sisters so he got family, generation and gender wrong! For some reason I'm not to confident when He says who someone is in a pphoto! in his favour (Ruth was only a baby, in a white knitted dress like all babies were dressed in once)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Something else I do is take some Greek Plain Yoghurt (more calories but lots of fibre) I put a small packet of sweetener in it, plus a tablespoon of no sugar added jam. Then I put berries into it and mix it together. (strawberries, black berries, blue berries, raspberries, etc)You can also had half a banana sliced up. It seems to fill me up when I am hungry and I do not get as hungry so fast.


Kathleen, do you ever fix the vegetable soup recipe that is in the first booklet that WW gives you? I was a member of WW for about a year and I used to fix a cup of it whenever I had hunger pangs. If you need it, I'd be happy to share.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Here are some pictures of my neighborhood. There is a huge canal called the Rideau Canal going through my city, I think it may be one of the longest in the world. The stairs lead up from the water, and the other picture is a shot from one side to the other.
> 
> ...


I Love these pictures! It looks so beautiful and restful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-1953 said:
> ...


lol...it's the flash, It was dark outside, I was surprised that they didn't come out red, but I have one I took of him looking out of the dark hallway and they glow in that one too. My alien kitty. lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

As promised Kathleen here is my moms white fruit cake recipe
enjoy.

White Fruit Cake

5 eggs
1/2 lb butter
1cup sugar
2 cups all purpose flour sifted
1 teasp salt
1 lb candied red and green cherries
1 lb candied pineapple
4 cups pecans
2 tbls vanilla
2 tbls lemon extract

Directions:

Cream butter well add sugar and cream until fluffy. 
Beat in eggs well and add to butter mixture blend well.
Chop fruits and nuts and mix with a small amount of flour
just to coat fruit and nuts.
Sift remaining flour and fold into creamed mixture add salt 
and flavorings. Add fruit and nuts.
Line tube or loaf pan with greased wax paper pour batter 
into pan. Place in cold oven and bake at 250% for 3 hours 
cool on rack or bake at 300% for 1 1/2 hours or until cake 
shrinks away from pan.
This cake can be frozen. It makes a little less than five pounds. No liquid other than flavorings is needed.

When cool wrap in tinfoil and pour just enough rum or wine or even brandy over cake and let it soak up into the cake. Not to much as you don't want to ruin the cake. Once the rum or wine is soaked up store in refridgerator or freezer.

My mom usually left hers out for a few days sealed and would add more wine if neccessary.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I don't do swatches for my socks- and not just because I don't like knitting them. But to be accurate it needs to be done in the round and by the time you have enough stitches to measure you are around about the right number for the sock so may as well knit the sock itself. If wrong and it needs frogging well you would have nayway. And if it is right you are well on the way to the sock. And although you need socks firm, they don't need to fit perfectly as they stretch.

Instead of frogging the socks, why not make them for a child- if I have 100gm sock yarn it is enough for a pair of small childs socks as well as adult ones. And as you are doing toe-up it is easy to make the legs a little shorter if needed without it mattering.



ssofalvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thank you Dave for making this wonderful thread! Oh, and 'Hello from the capital of Canada!!' (Hint: It is not Toronto!)
> Believe it or not, I have read through most of the 18 pages of conversation through this tea party! I have to say that because I have read/heard all the conversations around here I feel like a bit of a wallflower right now! So I decided to introduce myself.
> My name is Sarah and I am a novice knitter. Haha, it is somewhat of a point of pride with me that I can now say I am a 'novice' instead of 'beginner'! I have completed abut a dozen projects including but not limited to a hat, multiple scarves, a bath mat and baby booties. Currently I have... um... 5? 6? projects on my needles. I am struggling with two-at-a-time-magic-loop-toe-up-socks as I have knitted the whole toe and it looks like it is only wide enough for a toddler! However, recently I realized that my pattern is for worsted weight yarn and I am using sock yarn, so maybe it is the size of yarn... I guess I am just dreading frogging all that hard work! Does anyone knit swatches for socks? Are you supposed to make a gauge swatch for socks??
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > KBW-Poledra said:
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The talk of bacon grease reminded me that we kept all the fat off the roast meat etc. When we ran out of margarine (or suitable fillings) we would have to have dripping sandwiches- to our great delight. the cooking fat sprinkled with salt! My sister is a teacher and she said that if kids came to school with that these days it would probably be considered child abuse- and therefore needing to be reported. BUt it was one of my favourite sandwich fillings then, sounds horrid now.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

wlbindub said:


> Hi Dorisage, I am new to this Tea Party but think its great!! Who doesn't like new recipes???? lol
> You said you just finished a "potato chip scarf"? I've never heard of that one and I've been online almost all day searching and looking at scarf patterns and trying to go through me emails, way tooooo many, lol. Looking forward to seeing your picture of your scarf, and possibly the pattern? Do you use three strands of yarn all together? or a 3-different color design?
> It's fun to read all the comments etc. Nice bunch of folks at this party.  wlbindub


Welcome to the Tea Party. Lion Brand has the pattern. THe patter is: cast on 20 stitches. Knit 8 stitches, turn and knit them back (this is called "short rows") then knit 6 stitches, turn and knit them back, then knit 4 stitches turn and knit them back. Knit one row. Just repeat these 4 rows until your scarf is the length you want. They might call it a spiral scarf.

And no, I'm not using all three yarns together, but using one boucle with three color strands as a main color for about 100 rows, then a bamboo in approx the same colors for about 50 rows and then two thinner yarns in two matching colors also for about 50 row. The potato chip scarf curls around, so it sounds like alot of rows but the scarf is not that long. I'm using the two other colors (not the M/C) because my M/C is about 12 yrs old and I only had two skeins of it. And I'll never find anymore of it.

When its finished I'll figure out how to post a pix of it. I hope it looks good.

DorisT - Aren't all cats aliens? I just love them.


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Hi Dorisage, Thank you very much for explaining the scarf pattern to me....sounds interesting. I finally got to the last page of this party, have to go to bed now, lol...thanks again.....wlbindub


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well everybody, it's been a blissful day, good yarn, knitting, and company. I'm off to bed as it's going on 1am here. 
See you all tomorrow, have a great evening, morning, or afternoon wherever you are. 
Hugs.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Love this one too KBW but I have to ask, what is drawn butter? I have never heard of calling butter drawn before. Is it salted, unsalted or just from the churn?


drawn butter is first melted and then the clarified portion is 'drawn' off, leaving the solids... like the butter you get with lobster or crab...once clarified, it can be stored for a long time in the fridge and melted when wanted for use... it's the solids that go rancid...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dorisage said:


> DorisT - Aren't all cats aliens? I just love them.


This reminds me of one of my favorite quotes.........

"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea."
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Poledra, do you happen to be a fan of David and Leigh Eddings?? I love their Belgariad and Malorian series (whatever the plural of series is). I have my favorite authors, and will re-read their works.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Dave, What do you call that slip of paper you get from a salesperson when you buy something? Here in US we call that a receipt. Pronounced re-seat. Is your "receipt" pronounced the same?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have been looking forward to this tea party. I got back from vacation about a week ago and missed the tea parties when I was gone. I love to read what everybody is knitting and cooking. Someone gave me a lot of bananas, I guess I'll be making banana bread this weekend. When it is in the oven I'll have time to knit. I working on hoodies for twins (one year size) boy and girl colors and a cowl for myself that I started while on vacation. Happy knitting.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you Deemail, my daughter is a culinarian and can make it for me. I know it has to do with skimming the top to clarify it. I had just never heard of it as drawn butter. This tea party has been really fun and quite informative.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day
> ...


We started school Aug. 15, too early for me, I had jetlag. But the parents were happy.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thank you Dave for making this wonderful thread! Oh, and 'Hello from the capital of Canada!!' (Hint: It is not Toronto!)
> Believe it or not, I have read through most of the 18 pages of conversation through this tea party! I have to say that because I have read/heard all the conversations around here I feel like a bit of a wallflower right now! So I decided to introduce myself.
> My name is Sarah and I am a novice knitter. Haha, it is somewhat of a point of pride with me that I can now say I am a 'novice' instead of 'beginner'! I have completed abut a dozen projects including but not limited to a hat, multiple scarves, a bath mat and baby booties. Currently I have... um... 5? 6? projects on my needles. I am struggling with two-at-a-time-magic-loop-toe-up-socks as I have knitted the whole toe and it looks like it is only wide enough for a toddler! However, recently I realized that my pattern is for worsted weight yarn and I am using sock yarn, so maybe it is the size of yarn... I guess I am just dreading frogging all that hard work! Does anyone knit swatches for socks? Are you supposed to make a gauge swatch for socks??
> ...


Nice to meet you Sarah. I hope your injury heals soon. I fell down stairs at the beginning of the year and really hurt my ribs. The pain was unbelieveable. I'm fine now when I'm up and about but it still hurts when I turn over in bed. Enjoy your new hobby and hopefully you'll be better soon.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I talked to my mum on Thurs, where she lives the kids went back to school on Tues.(6 weeks summer vacation for them) Our kids go back Sept 6th, 3 months summer vacation, way too long here in my opinion. Kids tend to get bored in the second half, especially when I'm gone at work all day
> ...


What is your subject Dave? You intrigue me with your use of words like Michaelmas!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


It all comes under _History of Art_, but I tend to specialise in _History of Photography_ and _Architectural History_ and I knock out the odd 'special' on aspects of _Advertising and Brands_ as well as _Visual and Material Cultures_. It's just a hobby to stop my mind silting up, but they're all nice big untidy sprawling subjects that draw on many areas and combine art, science, social and political history, economics, psychology and philosophy. It's all fairly lightweight knockabout fun, I rather like a generalist approach to knowledge, I'm not over-keen on this modern trend of rigid compartmentalisation.

Hope that answers your question
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Maelinde!
Have been enjoying your little meatloaf muffins of late.



Maelinde said:


> Hi Everyone! Good to see you all here.
> I had a pretty good day in spite of the heat. Got to go shopping at JoAnn's for my anniversary gift from Randy.  I got an Ultimate Sweater Machine and the accessories that go with it. We'll have been married 18 years on August 28th.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> Good evening Dave and all Tea Partiers. Happy Birthday Lainey!! Hope you have many more and all wonderful ! I appologize for missing the last month and a halfs worth of Tea Parties. I personally want to Thank All of You for your Prayers and Condolences sent to my family and myself. Hugs to all.


ChocolatePom, it is so good to have you back with us! We have missed you so much.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Maelinde, I got two Ultimate Knitting Machines on e-bay a couple of month ago and have yet to master it. Clamps didn't hold the first time and it ended up in my lap after ten rows or so. Very discouraging. I keep saying I'm going to start again. Maybe it will be today. Have you used a machine before?


Hi Connie,

I've never used a knitting machine before at all. I have a friend who's used one, but not the Ultimate Sweater Machine. She's familiar with it and did tell me that there is much manual labor that goes in to using one, and I'm perfectly good with that.

The only knitting I do is Loom Knitting, so the knitting machine might be a challenge.  I like a good challenge!

We can learn together, right? I find it always easier to learn with a friend, even if we aren't in the same area.

Let us both share our journey with the Ultimate Sweater Machine, and hope we can inspire each other. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Friday already! My gosh, where does the time go? I feel like it goes even faster now that I'm not working.
> It's cooled off some here in Kansas for the time being. Thank goodness as the motor on the air conditioning went out last Saturday. We keep the windows open, the blinds pulled and the fans on and not too bad. I figure as long as we can sleep. Can't afford to get it fixed right now being without work.
> 
> Granny1, so sorry about your air-conditioning. Even though it has cooled off lots here in greater Kansas City, it is very humid, & I am concerned about you both. Hope the job at Joann's works out for you.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

We just got home from our Saturday events, although it is after 4am on a Sunday morning. (afternoon to me, really. I keep strange hours - long story)

It was a really fun day. Every 3rd Saturday is our Sci-Fi club general meeting for the USS Joshua. It was at a different place than usual (I won't go into details), but it all worked out extremely well. Honestly, it is good to change things up every once in awhile.

Our friend hosted the Movie Marathon, and she had a house full! I never watch the movies, though. Most of us females take over another room and nickname it "the Estrogen Room" and lure unsuspecting males in with food. Long tradition. We ended up with most people in the Estrogen Room, so it was just called the Family Room after that. (we had to watch our words with a 10 year old - darn.) :shock:

I was able to get several people involved in the Joshua Community Crafters which will be knitting & crocheting caps for preemies and babies in crisis for one hospital, chemo caps for adults at another hospital, and then chemo caps for kids at another hospital. We decided to do 3 different hospitals in the area so that more places can benefit. I had no idea how many of my close friends actually did yarn and needle work!!!! I knew about the sewing and costuming, as we've done a lot of that together. Very productive and I'm quite happy. Even Randy said he'd volunteer with laundering the caps, bagging and tagging them, and help deliver them. He's a really fantastic husband. He puts up with a LOT. <giggle>

I think I had a few too many diet mountain dews tonight as I'm wide awake. Maybe I'll spritz some lavender on my pillow case tonight. It really is soothing. Chances are, I'll finally go to bed around 8am. At least I'll get some knitting done.  Life is good when there is plenty of time for knitting.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> going toward midnight here in the pacific northwest - a beautiful day today in seattle - slept late - going to sleep late tomorrow too - lol. chocolate pom - happy to see you are back - you were missed.
> 
> see you all tomorrow.
> 
> sam


Sam, so good to hear about your escapades in the Pacific Northwest. Know you are homesick for your doglets. Have a lovely time. I am catching up on the Tea Party tonight, but it is 4:20 AM now, & I'm getting pretty sleepy!


----------



## Sarahwe (Apr 19, 2011)

I've been busy this weekend at a square dance event (USA West) in Longview, WA, USA, and haven't gotten a chance to read KP newsletter until now. It's currently 2:18 a.am here, and I'm wide awake. DH is slumbering peacefully, but the sandman hasn't yet visited me.

It was a very warm 92 or so here today. All but one of our dance halls was air conditioned, but even with that, dancing has been an activity that has the men perspiring and the ladies glowing. (we don't perspire, you know)

I'm a fairly new square dance caller, and I got to call several times this weekend, which was rewarding, but a little nerve-racking. I treated myself when we got back to our 5th wheel with a rum and coke made with a rum called "the kraken". It's a delicious spiced dark rum. We shared the drinks with friends, and our lady half of the friends, who is a new knitter, brought her scarf over for me to show her how to bind it off. I was flattered that she asked, and pleased when she told me that my teaching her was much easier to understand than the help she was given at her LYS.

Dave, I can't wait to try your recipe. Our square dance club has it's annual picnic this coming weeknd, and I'm going to test it out!

Ta Ta for now, and I'm sorry I wasn't able to be "on time" for the party!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Yesterday JuneK mentioned she had missed my no-cook pasta sauces, originally posted 24th July, there are four and they all work very well, simply add to cooked pasta.
> 
> Dave, thank you for your thoughtfulness in re-posting this delightful Italian fare! Getting hungry now at 4:35 AM!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes, and I'm very impressed


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> G'd Morning everone from Michigan USA.
> 
> We have had a terriable outbreak of misquetos here in my area that are viscious. I have to suit up to take the dog out and for walks. Is anyone else having problems with them in theri area? The are vicious. I put on long pants, long soks and a hooded sweatshirt with a hood to go out to walk her. It is so abd that I have bites on my head where they have gone through my hair and bit me. Can't wait for cooler weather to get rid of them.
> Hope everyone has a good day.


Sam, I think the mosquito problem there is dreadful! They should be illegal. Glad you are okay & they haven't carried you away. 
No problems with critters here in Kansas City, Mo this year. It's been over 100 degrees many days, beginning July 1; not much rain till this week. I think we have baked them all away this year!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

beejay said:


> When my parents passed away we also found a bunch of old pictures. Most of them were on a sort of cardboard backing. Even found one old tintype. Thank goodness,someone,probably Mom,had labeled them all. It is so interesting to lookat them. I showed them to my 10 yr. old grandson and he said he thought they must have been awfully hot in the summer.


When my mom passed away August 17th, 2008, it was our duty to assemble pictures of her for the memorial. We just passed that sad anniversary. She took pictures of all of us kids all the time. Even while doing something stupid as watching TV. She said one day you'll appreciate this, and you know you will. She was so right.

I was so lucky to have a mom who totally loved us kids with every fiber of her being and always let us know it.

I was also very lucky to have spoken to her on the phone 2 days prior to her passing and our last words to each other were "I love you very much". I sometimes think I can feel her around. She was in San Diego, and I'm here in D/FW. That was hard.

But, we often look back on the memories we had and sometimes laugh so hard that tears are just rolling down our faces in joy. I'm sad she's gone, but I'm even happier that she was my mom. I had quality over quantity. I learned how to do basic food prep at 3 years old... (stirring powdered sugar icing), cutting food prep at age 5, and actual full cooking and baking by age 7. Never got hurt, always used simple recipes, and the food was enjoyed.

So many wonderful memories from my mom. One of the best ones? When we'd leave to go somewhere, she'd shout "Don't be good!" so that we would at least obey one command. :lol: :shock:


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Maelinde, Happy Anniversary! Good idea to pick out your own gifts -- we do that for Christmas. (Sometimes I start early, though, and get more gifts than he does :thumbup: ). We just celebrated our anniversary on the 18th -- after 27 years, you get things like garbage disposals  . Really.
> 
> This my first time at the tea party, altho I've been chiming in on other threads for about 3 months. Good to be here, and hope to get to know you all!
> Susan in WI


Thank you, Susan! It really is easier to do it that way. We usually do something similar for birthdays, although 1 or 2 surprise gifts come on the actual day.

I'm fairly simple to gift for to some degree. It will either be Renaissance Faire accessories or fabric to sew up a gown (I do the actual costuming ), SteamPunk Accessories and sometimes clothing when it is much more affordable to buy ready made rather than make it, and craft supplies. 

Randy's fairly simple, too. He likes computer stuff - the geekier the better. I did get him a couple of cool books for his birthday. A book on the Art of Star Wars. I think it was called Building A Galaxy or something like that. It was really neat. :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, Maelinde, I forgot to wish you a Happy Anniversary yesterday. What's the saying, "A day late and a dollar short"?Anyway, enjoy.

Enjoyed reading about you and your Mom - you are so lucky to have such nice memories.

Re gifts, DH and I never know what to buy each other for Christmas so for about 3 years in a row we'd go on a cruise to the Caribbean in late November or early December and that took care of it. He hates shopping and I have so many of his gifts around the house from previous years that I didn't want or need. Can you believe he once gave me a gift card for the Dollar Store for my birthday? I didn't know whether to laugh or cry. Oh, well, he tries, but he doesn't have much imagination. That's worse than the lady who received a disposal or is it disposall?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > G'd Morning everone from Michigan USA.
> ...


I think she must be too sweet and that's why they like her. I heard that if you eat garlic they leave you alone. I guess the smell comes out your pores. Of course, you'd probably lose all your friends, but . . .


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Men don't have the knack of getting gifts right. I knew someone who's husband got her a "get well soon" card when she had their first baby. My husband and I treat ourselves to a lot of holidays, rather than buy gifts. We have everything we need by now.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> Men don't have the knack of getting gifts right. I knew someone who's husband got her a "get well soon" card when she had their first baby. My husband and I treat ourselves to a lot of holidays, rather than buy gifts. We have everything we need by now.


Gee, that's worse than my Dollar Store gift card! We don't buy cards for each other any more. Whenever we walk by a greeting card rack in a store, he tells me to read all the cards and pick one out that I like. And that's it! He doesn't buy it. It's OK because I do the same thing to him and we laugh about it.

I can't buy things for him, either. He says he doesn't need anything, then about 3 weeks after Christmas or his birthday, he'll mention he needs a new belt or something. :XD:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

My mother passed away in Sept. But we were blessed to the fact that we celebrated their 60th Anniversary while I was visiting BC last Aug. All their friends and family were able to come and see my parents and we had photos taken etc. The anniversary celebration was a month before the actual anniversary, which was Sept. 21. Mom died a week later. 
On their 55th Anniversary, my parents were in the process of selling their home when it caught fire. My Dad tried to put it out and when he saw he could not, he ran upstairs to my invalid mother and hauled her out of a reclining chair and into a wheel chair, got to an outside elevator and managed to get themselves out just as the windows and doors blew out of the house. But one thing that survived, was a very old suitcase with all the old family photos in it. As I am a genealogist, I was so grateful to be able to make copies of a lot of them and put them in a family tree. I think someone above is watching over us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> As promised Kathleen here is my moms white fruit cake recipe
> enjoy.
> 
> White Fruit Cake
> ...


Years ago, I found this recipe in (I think!) a Southern Living magazine and made it for Christmas for years. But made it in loaf pans. That's the only fruitcake my family would ever eat. It's so gOOOOOD. I don't like the candied peel and raisins in fruitcake so this was just what I loved!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Poledra, do you happen to be a fan of David and Leigh Eddings?? I love their Belgariad and Malorian series (whatever the plural of series is). I have my favorite authors, and will re-read their works.


LOL!!! Yes. I have the whole set in hardback, it's well loved. I read them to my son when he was small and I read them periodically, whenever I'm in a mood that just needs a pick me up, or if I just don't have anything else to read that sounds good. Love them. 
I've read several other of their series' also, but those are my faves. :lol:


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

Fruit cake..... My MIL used to make them and they were wonderful: full of fruit and nuts, dense but moist. She doesn't make them much any more (she's 91, healthy, alert, living on her own, driving only daylight hours and only short distances). Years ago I asked for her recipe. It was the "Dark Fruitcake" in the Better Homes & Gardens Cookbook. There was also a "Light Fruitcake" recipe. The cookbook has been out in several newer editions since then and the "Dark" recipe has been eliminated from those editions. The real'trick' to a moist fruitcake is in how it is treated AFTER it is baked. Soak lengths of cheesecloth in brandy then wrap a length around each loaf and either wrap that bundle in foil or place it in a resealable plastic bag and refrigerate for several weeks, re-moistening as necessary. 

I make my loafs in October or November --- as soon as the fruit mix shows up in the stores --- so they have time to 'cure' for Christmas. My sister LOVES fruitcake so I make sure to keep one for her birthday --- in March. 

As long as they are kept moist, wrapped, and in the fridge, they just keep getting better!


----------



## frogknitter (Jul 4, 2011)

knits4charity said:


> Dave, I don't know if I'm invited to this tea party, but here I am. I like the sound of your Melting Moments.
> Question: Is caster sugar like white sugar in US?
> I'm going to try them to take to my womens group next week. Thanks for sharing the recipe.
> I'm nearly finished with my 2nd sock and they are for me. I'm so excited about them. Also started a cap for grandson and i'm doing it in magic loop but it's not going so well...I'm trying to convert pattern that calls for straight needles to doing it in magic loop.
> ...


when i was a chef we used to put the sugar in a food processor a while to grind it down and make the cakes easier


----------



## frogknitter (Jul 4, 2011)

if you have any really old photos, like tin types or people wearing vintage clothes, i take those and do crafts to sell and valentines. if you have extras...let me know!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew! All caught up. Morning all, great to see you. I think I'll make cinnamon rolls this morning. It's a bit of a late start for them, but with the temps here right now, they'll rise fast. 
Well, off to water the garden, be back in a bit.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW, your family is priceless!!! Photos are of memories past to treasure in the present and preserve for the future!! Please everyone, hug your families today and tell them they are loved!!

I once lived in a town where there was a great bakery. Once Christmas was over, the baker began taking orders for next years Christmas cake and the type you wanted. He would start making them in March so that the cakes would have plenty of time to be cured. His Christmas fruit cakes were only sold by placed orders. He took such pride in his work. Those with food allergies he would make them special for their needs.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> Dragontearsoflove, I love clare. Do you ever go to the Amish hardware store or the Amish bulk food store. We usually go about every few months. I also like the pet shop there. And the Cops and Donuts!!! How cool is that? Too bad the Mill End Store closed.


Ckcrochetknit- I love this town. I go to both the Amish Hardware and Amish bulk food store, sometimes just to get things for my recipes. I tried to get my boyfriend's birthday gift(this past June)-a cast iron double burner griddle from the Hardware but they were out by the time I got the cash together. I ended up ordering a week late and wrapping the gift during a play practice. But it was worth it. I fall in love with their canning stuff as well. And cops and doughnuts along with Coffee Talk 505 ruins my diet when I'm not broke-good thing I'm broke;-). I haven't been to St. Louis much, but I've driven through a couple of times. Are there any places you'd recommend for when I drive through next?
Tanya


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> Good to see yet another from Michigan. And we live close to St. Louis so I know that town and the soft serve dairy bar well. Funny we are planning a trip to the shore of Lake Michigan too for this next week. We take day trips so not have to have someone come feed my horse or chickens. A rainy day today, perfect to knit or crochet today. Love all the chatter on the virtual "knitting on the porch and tea parties".


I live in Haslett,it's my children who live in St. Louis but the big city in Mosouri not the cute little town of Michigan Lol that will teach me to be more careful typing my posts. I take a lot of shortcuts as I'm a One finger typer or should I say keyboarder? I made Daves cookies last night and also Chocalotepoms I'm taking them to the beach, My 22 year old son gives a thumbs up to both! Have a great day all!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> My mother passed away in Sept. But we were blessed to the fact that we celebrated their 60th Anniversary while I was visiting BC last Aug. All their friends and family were able to come and see my parents and we had photos taken etc. The anniversary celebration was a month before the actual anniversary, which was Sept. 21. Mom died a week later.
> On their 55th Anniversary, my parents were in the process of selling their home when it caught fire. My Dad tried to put it out and when he saw he could not, he ran upstairs to my invalid mother and hauled her out of a reclining chair and into a wheel chair, got to an outside elevator and managed to get themselves out just as the windows and doors blew out of the house. But one thing that survived, was a very old suitcase with all the old family photos in it. As I am a genealogist, I was so grateful to be able to make copies of a lot of them and put them in a family tree. I think someone above is watching over us.


That's a beautiful family you have. Your dad was so brave to rescue your mum. I'm interested in genealogy but wouldn't know how to start.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KBW, your family is priceless!!! Photos are of memories past to treasure in the present and preserve for the future!! Please everyone, hug your families today and tell them they are loved!!
> 
> I once lived in a town where there was a great bakery. Once Christmas was over, the baker began taking orders for next years Christmas cake and the type you wanted. He would start making them in March so that the cakes would have plenty of time to be cured. His Christmas fruit cakes were only sold by placed orders. He took such pride in his work. Those with food allergies he would make them special for their needs.


I make my version of traditional _Plum Pudding_ mid-late September to give them time to mature. I do them in batches since I give quite a few to my friends as seasonal gifts. There really is no substitute for home-made where these are concerned.

Dave


----------



## CKcrochetknit (Jul 24, 2011)

The variety store in down town St. Louis is an old time " 5 and dime". I like to go brouse there, they have some things you can't find elsewhere. They still have the old wood floor and some really vintage country pictures on gigsaw puzzles, plus yarn, patterns and sewing notions. I used to go their with my mom and grandmother so maybe that is part of the fun for me. I also like the whippy dip down town too. Soft serve is one of my weaknesses.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in Haslett,it's my children who live in St. Louis but the big city in Mosouri not the cute little town of Michigan Lol that will teach me to be more careful typing my posts. I take a lot of shortcuts as I'm a One finger typer or should I say keyboarder? I made Daves cookies last night and also Chocalotepoms I'm taking them to the beach, My 22 year old son gives a thumbs up to both! Have a great day all![/quote]

I spent a couple of years of my childhood in Haslett, it was one of my favorite places to live. I miss the park and the Frosty Boy(the ice cream shop on the corner of Lake Lansing & Marsh Road across from Quality Dairy) QD always had good ice cream and great deals, and I've always liked them better than 7-11. But now I'm getting regional. If I'm ever back through that area I'll try to remember to send you message and at least a wave from the road.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

inishowen said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > My mother passed away in Sept. But we were blessed to the fact that we celebrated their 60th Anniversary while I was visiting BC last Aug. All their friends and family were able to come and see my parents and we had photos taken etc. The anniversary celebration was a month before the actual anniversary, which was Sept. 21. Mom died a week later.
> ...


I love genealogy, but I got stuck due to lack of funds at nearly four generations. Start with the people you know, who are still alive. Get as many names, dates, and places as you can. Don't forget to ask for a cherished memory or recipe or three. Then, take that knowledge and put it into a chart. There is a great resource for much of the U.S. that is inexpensive and sometimes free... https://www.familysearch.org/
they have charts you can number and preserved old church records on fiche-these are really useful. It used to be that most people went to church and births, deaths, and marriages are also listed there. Vital records can help, but that comes later. PM me if you more info, this is becoming a book;-). But its enough to get you started on a wild and wonderful journey.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've heard of dripping sandwiches but not tried them. My mum used to save all the fat from bacon etc., and put it in a bowl. The fat would set and she would use it to fry things. although this is probably unhealthy and unhygenic it sure made our food taste good. I'm talking about the fifties and sixties, before people cooked in oil.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

CKcrochetknit said:


> The variety store in down town St. Louis is an old time " 5 and dime". I like to go brouse there, they have some things you can't find elsewhere. They still have the old wood floor and some really vintage country pictures on gigsaw puzzles, plus yarn, patterns and sewing notions. I used to go their with my mom and grandmother so maybe that is part of the fun for me. I also like the whippy dip down town too. Soft serve is one of my weaknesses.


Sounds wonderful. I love old 5 and 10s. I used to go to Woolworth's for fun or to wait for the bus when we lived in Lansing. It was one of my favorite stores growing up. I love soft serve too, but ice cream is my undoing. I will bring by recipes and tales of not roller-skating today;-) with my little, she'll have to live with being my sous-chef.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've heard of dripping sandwiches but not tried them. My mum used to save all the fat from bacon etc., and put it in a bowl. The fat would set and she would use it to fry things. although this is probably unhealthy and unhygenic it sure made our food taste good. I'm talking about the fifties and sixties, before people cooked in oil.


Best thing there is for roasting potatoes and other root vegetables though!

Dave


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I live in Haslett,it's my children who live in St. Louis but the big city in Mosouri not the cute little town of Michigan Lol that will teach me to be more careful typing my posts. I take a lot of shortcuts as I'm a One finger typer or should I say keyboarder? I made Daves cookies last night and also Chocalotepoms I'm taking them to the beach, My 22 year old son gives a thumbs up to both! Have a great day all!


I spent a couple of years of my childhood in Haslett, it was one of my favorite places to live. I miss the park and the Frosty Boy(the ice cream shop on the corner of Lake Lansing & Marsh Road across from Quality Dairy) QD always had good ice cream and great deals, and I've always liked them better than 7-11. But now I'm getting regional. If I'm ever back through that area I'll try to
remember to send you message and at least a wave from the road.[/quote]
I'll meet you for ice cream anytime! Lol


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Hi everyone, I have been looking forward to this tea party. I got back from vacation about a week ago and missed the tea parties when I was gone. I love to read what everybody is knitting and cooking. Someone gave me a lot of bananas, I guess I'll be making banana bread this weekend. When it is in the oven I'll have time to knit. I working on hoodies for twins (one year size) boy and girl colors and a cowl for myself that I started while on vacation. Happy knitting.


Hi redriet60
If you have three ripe bananas the following recipe is from Gourmet Magazine Feb. 2008. I have been preparing it since then and believe me, it is just fabulous, very easy. It also freezes well.

Banana Chocolate Walnut Cake

2-1/4 cups all-purposeflour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 stick unsalted butter, softened, plus 2 tablespoons, melted and cooled
1 cup sugar, divided (as for the divided sugar, 3/4 cup is for the cake - 1/4 for the topping. I've started to use brown sugar for the 1/4 cup for the topping)
2 large eggs
1-1/4 cups mashed very ripe bananas (about 3 medium - don't use more, the cake will be too heavy and won't bake properly)
2/3 cups plain whole-milk ogurt
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 (3-1/2 to 4 oz) bar 70% cocao bitterseet chocolate, coarsely chopped (I've started to use chocolate chips, about a cup, works just fine)
1 cup walnuts (3 oz) toasted, cooled and coarsely chopped
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon

- Preheat oven to 375 deg. with rack in middle. Butter a 9-inch square cake pan.
- Stir together flour, baking soda, and salt. Beat together softened butter (1 stick) and 3/4 cup sugar in a medium bowl with an electric mixer at med. speed until pale and fluffy, then beat in eggs 1 at a time until blended. Beat in bananas, yogurt, and vanilla (mixture will look curdled).
- With mixer at low speed, add flour mixture and mix until just incorporated.
-Toss together chocolate, nuts,, cinnsmon, melted butter and remainign 1/4 cup sugar in a small bowl. Spread half of banana batter in cake pan and sprinkle with half of chocolate mixture. Spread remaining batter evenly over filling and sprinkle remaining chocolate miture on top.
- Bake until cake is golden and a wooden pick inserted in center of cake comes out clean, 35 to 40 minutes. Cool cake in pan on a rack 30 minutes, thenturn out onto rack and cool completely, right side up.

COOKS NOTE: Cake can be made 2 days ahead and kept in an airtight container at room temperate.

I hope you enjoy - we sure do.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this. Kathleen


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I'm interested in genealogy but wouldn't know how to start.


It's very simple, well, almost. Start with your parents' date and place of marriage and work back.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dragontearsofloveSounds wonderful. I love old 5 and 10s. I used to go to Woolworth's for fun or to wait for the bus when we lived in Lansing. It was one of my favorite stores growing up. I love soft serve too said:


> I always wanted to get a job in a 5 and 10 when I was in high school, but it never worked out because we lived on an island and the stores were on the mainland. Weren't they fascinating places?


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but I have not knitted a stitch since Friday and here it is Sunday afternoon, but I think I have put on a few pounds because I get hungry looking at all of the great recipe. I am a weak person and give in to temptation. Love all of this and hope everyone enjoys these tea parties as much as I do, but I am going to have to learn a little self control and not eat everything in the house.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of dripping sandwiches but not tried them. My mum used to save all the fat from bacon etc., and put it in a bowl. The fat would set and she would use it to fry things. although this is probably unhealthy and unhygenic it sure made our food taste good. I'm talking about the fifties and sixties, before people cooked in oil.
> ...


My old 1950s recipe for chili starts by browning your ground beef and onions in bacon fat. Improves the flavor of the finished product.

My Mom always saved drippings, especially bacon fat. During WWII, I think folks were asked to save it for the war effort. Wasn't it used to make explosives?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


I don'y know about making explosives, but when butter and margarine were rationed to only a few ounces per week, nothing got thrown away!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KBW, your family is priceless!!! Photos are of memories past to treasure in the present and preserve for the future!! Please everyone, hug your families today and tell them they are loved!!


You're so right about the photos. Every time my MIL would visit (3 or 4 times a year), she would line us up to take pictures. There was aways something else I had to do and hated the interruptions. But, if not for her, we probably wouldn't have as many pictures of our children as they grew up. Thanks, Grandma, wherever you are!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I don't know if anyone else is interested, but I had to google and get an answer to my own question and here it is.

June 1942. "Why greases must be saved. Introducing two good soldiers of the home front: the housewife who saves her waste household fats and greases, and the butcher to whom she gives this salvaged fat after she has collected at least one pound, strained it through a metal sieve and poured it into a large, wide-mouthed can. Butchers displaying the poster shown here will pay househoulders for the fat, and sell it to rendering plants thereby turning this valuable material into industrial channels where it will be processed into ammunition for America's fighting men."

Just a bit of history!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris T wrote: My Mom always saved drippings, especially bacon fat. During WWII, I think folks were asked to save it for the war effort. Wasn't it used to make explosives?
DorisT

That made me laugh, Doris, and made me think of using Coke to clean toilet bowls, and clean oil off auto engines. LOL 
Our stomachs will take almost anything, even if our arteries won't


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Good Evening from Indiana. So happy to see you all.
> ...


If that's your grand-niece, she's a lovely looking girl. (I've got into this tea party somewhat late, but then, there's always someone who turns up late.)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris T wrote: My Mom always saved drippings, especially bacon fat. During WWII, I think folks were asked to save it for the war effort. Wasn't it used to make explosives?
> DorisT
> 
> That made me laugh, Doris, and made me think of using Coke to clean toilet bowls, and clean oil off auto engines. LOL
> Our stomachs will take almost anything, even if our arteries won't


Dandylion, did you see what I found by googling? It really was used to make ammunition!! Never heard of the Coke uses, though. They say if you pour it on ground beef, it will disintegrate or some such thing. I don't know how our stomach linings can handle it!


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> ssofalvi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave,
> ...


Hello,
Yes, Ottawa is a nice city to live in! It has so much green space it is almost ridiculous! However, being so close to the Quebec border, if you don't speak French it is rather hard to get a good job.  Nonetheless, I love that there is always some where natural to go when you get sick of the hubub of the city.
Thanks!! I hope this note finds you well and happy!
Best,
Sarah


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

oops


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of dripping sandwiches but not tried them. My mum used to save all the fat from bacon etc., and put it in a bowl. The fat would set and she would use it to fry things. although this is probably unhealthy and unhygenic it sure made our food taste good. I'm talking about the fifties and sixties, before people cooked in oil.
> ...


When my husband cooks (he does all the cooking in our house), he always uses bacon bits (you can even buy them ready chopped here in Germany) when cooking nearly everything (except when boiling pots - when he fries them, the bacon bits are there, too). They season all vegetables (he fries them first in the pot and then adds the veg), and are naturally there in the cooking of all meats. He says that if you don't use them (I wouldn't), there's no flavour in what you're cooking.


----------



## irisk (Aug 21, 2011)

SailorRae said:


> Good evening Dave from North Carolina....USA. I have to admit I haven't picked up my knitting needles in about 2 weeks  The bag is sitting next to my chair and I do look at it, and pick it up when I need to vacuum. I'll get to it.
> I've been busy going through boxes of old family pics....some are over 100 years old. I'm scanning them, trying to clean them up and getting reprints of them. I'm making sure I'm writing down who they are....if I know. I'm going to put together a family scrapbook with them in it. Maybe they will last another 100 years.
> My advise to all....get those pic's out if you still have older family members who can help tell you who they are. If you don't find out the info, you might as well toss them in the trash. I think that would be a real shame.
> Enjoy your weekend all....happy knitting or whatever else you may be doing. Rae


Hi Rae
Typical that this is my first post and it's not about knitting! We are planning to visit North Carolina in March or April 2012. Never been there before...so may I ask you 3 questions please:
1 How easy/long/tedious is the drive down from Washington (we will be flying in from the UK)?
2 What might we expect the weather to be?
3 Other than New Bern...where should we visit?

Hope this isn't being cheeky......

Iris


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello!
Thanks for the idea, maybe I will just makethem toddler sized. I have a bit of a problem with that, I don't know any toddlers!! Is there anyone on this forum that would like me to send them these toddler socks when I am done? I would love for some little kiddie to wear my socks! 
Haha, or I could put them away for my toddler in.... five? Ten? year. j/k 
Seriously though I would love to give these socks to someone who can use them.
I hope this note finds you well and happy!
Best,
Sarah



darowil said:


> I don't do swatches for my socks- and not just because I don't like knitting them. But to be accurate it needs to be done in the round and by the time you have enough stitches to measure you are around about the right number for the sock so may as well knit the sock itself. If wrong and it needs frogging well you would have nayway. And if it is right you are well on the way to the sock. And although you need socks firm, they don't need to fit perfectly as they stretch.
> 
> Instead of frogging the socks, why not make them for a child- if I have 100gm sock yarn it is enough for a pair of small childs socks as well as adult ones. And as you are doing toe-up it is easy to make the legs a little shorter if needed without it mattering.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Doris,
Yep, the cats are still there, and one of my favorite places to go! 
Here is a little secret for all of you if you visit Ottawa. Up by the Cat Sanctuary there is a stone called the whispering wall. With one person on one side of it, and the other on the other, you can whisper and the other person ten feet away will hear it too!

Enjoy!
I hope this note finds you well and happy!
Best,
Sarah


DorisT said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Penguin said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


Wish I'd gone to your school, Penguin. My cookery lessons were enough to put you off cooking for life. There was never enough time (a double lesson - 80 mins) for the teacher to explain everything to us and then for us to prepare and cook that lesson's subject. We cooked in pairs and my partner was equally ungifted. The best things I ever cooked were Scotch Eggs and Fish Fingers (fish and mashed pots mixed up, they were really tasty - and that was a complete surprise, I can tell you).


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Doris, yes, I did see your google search about grease- fascinating. 

There is a Coca Cola bottler in Indianapolis - Well, Speedway, IN, acturally. Coke items always catch my eye, and there is a website re: Coke called 'uses other than food' or something like that. I'll try to find it. It's pretty funny. It takes gum out of hair and lots of cleaning uses. It's an amazing world


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> The talk of bacon grease reminded me that we kept all the fat off the roast meat etc. When we ran out of margarine (or suitable fillings) we would have to have dripping sandwiches- to our great delight. the cooking fat sprinkled with salt! My sister is a teacher and she said that if kids came to school with that these days it would probably be considered child abuse- and therefore needing to be reported. BUt it was one of my favourite sandwich fillings then, sounds horrid now.


I can remember for a while growing up my dad would save all our grease and then turn it in somewhere. I often wondered if it was something to do with the war (WW-II). Going to ask my cousin she has the *best* memory.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you, Howdi, You are kind to compliment Megan, and I love your avatar and name.

Excuse me if you know this, but Howdy is a darling way of saying hello in the US. There was a comedienne from the deep South, named Minnie Pearl, who was famous for her hearty greating: "HOWWWWWWDY!" 
I'll think of that everytime you post from now on. 



Howdi95 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> well I didn't get to bed. I rememberedthat the cricket was on and so followed it as we beat Sri Lanka in the one day series. Now to see how go in the tests- haven't been doing too well in these recently.
> No footy for me this week- we had a bye. Next week I will be away so will miss the game. Means I'll miss the tea party and all the other posts for about a week as my internet access will be limited.
> Going to try downloading some audiobooks to take with me seeing as it is now offpeak for internet. Then I can sit on my bed and listen while I knit while I am away.I might get more knitting down when I can't spend so long on KP.
> It's now early Sunday morning here.


I hate cricket. I listen to BBC Radio 4 on LW and they always broadcast the cricket matches on LW, so that means that for days at a time (the longest was 3 WHOLE WEEKS!) I can't hear any of my programmes - unless I go online and listen on the internet. I don't really feel I can spend my days glued to my computer and headphones. When I listen to the radio I can do other things at the same time. I do realise that as a non-licence payer, I haven't got a leg to stand on when I complain, but it still burns me up when I hear that there's a cricket match on (like today).


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you ever made a pot roast in a crock pot with Coke? It is absolutely fabulous! Sunday about 10:20 and foggy at the beach. I hope it burns off today 2 days ago it didn't burn off. I need my dose of sunshine at the beach. I've been switching between knitting and reading. I brought two books and knitting projects down with me. Finished one book and almost one project. As soon as the sun comes out I'll be outside sitting in the sun or walking on the beach(HOPEFULLY).


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thank you, Howdi, You are kind to compliment Megan, and I love your avatar and name.
> 
> Excuse me if you know this, but Howdy is a darling way of saying hello in the US. There was a comedienne from the deep South, named Minnie Pearl, who was famous for her hearty greating: "HOWWWWWWDY!"
> I'll think of that everytime you post from now on.
> ...


Yes, dandylion, I do know it's hallo. That wasn't in my mind when I chose it, tho'. It just came to me, it just sounded right for me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

You can aalso use Coke as a toliet bowl cleaner. Just pour some let it set awhile and brush.
Went to a great cookout yesterday and ate so much I didn't think I would ever be hungry but here I've been printing off all these great sounding recipes. 
After the cookout and a nice walk someone suggested we go to a movie. I was wanting "The Hope" but since there were some men along we ended up at "The Rise Of THe Apes" It turned out tobe a pretty good movie. The best way to watch it is just to suspend all belief and go along for the ride. If anyone does go to see don't get up and leave when the credits start to roll as there are more scenes.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have done a roast with coke before in the oven. It breaks it down so it is so tender. Loved it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

frogknitter said:


> if you have any really old photos, like tin types or people wearing vintage clothes, i take those and do crafts to sell and valentines. if you have extras...let me know!!!


I have lots of pictures with vintage clothes in them. I will start to attach them in. 
Kathleen


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hi Doris,
> Yep, the cats are still there, and one of my favorite places to go!
> Here is a little secret for all of you if you visit Ottawa. Up by the Cat Sanctuary there is a stone called the whispering wall. With one person on one side of it, and the other on the other, you can whisper and the other person ten feet away will hear it too!
> 
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Oh, walking on the beach ------- sigh!!
And, yes, coke adds something to roasts and chili, also, it seems to be very versitile !



Sandy said:


> Have you ever made a pot roast in a crock pot with Coke? It is absolutely fabulous! Sunday about 10:20 and foggy at the beach. I hope it burns off today 2 days ago it didn't burn off. I need my dose of sunshine at the beach. I've been switching between knitting and reading. I brought two books and knitting projects down with me. Finished one book and almost one project. As soon as the sun comes out I'll be outside sitting in the sun or walking on the beach(HOPEFULLY).


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Funny how those things work 


 Howdi95 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Howdi, You are kind to compliment Megan, and I love your avatar and name.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I have more vintage picture if you would like them. I did have a tin one but it is in my storage so cannot get it right now,


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

It has taken me all night to get through a little over 1/3 of our Tea Party! Still a long way to go, but it's getting close to the Preview for the Grand Colorado Tour for cycling on Versus TV. So exciting. They will be riding their bicycles higher than in the Alps during the Tour de France! 

Watched the Kansas City Chiefs get creamed by Baltimore on Friday evening. Didn't really appreciate the Chiefs till I lived in Europe & couldn't see them. Now it is like pure gold just to see them in uniform!

Dave, your Melting Moments are similar, but easier & faster, to the Cherry Winks my mother made at Christmas time. (My sister calls them Cherry Blinks!) I still try to make them then, if time allows; but your recipe is so fast that I can make them as soon as the cornflakes arrive in my kitchen!

Have just finished putting Maelinde's World Famous Pizza Soup in the crock pot. Soon the house will be aromatic!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Same here -- and guess who had to have bacon and eggs for lunnch? Yep, me! 
I felt guilty, however and made it an egg-white omelet 



martin keith said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have not knitted a stitch since Friday and here it is Sunday afternoon, but I think I have put on a few pounds because I get hungry looking at all of the great recipe. I am a weak person and give in to temptation. Love all of this and hope everyone enjoys these tea parties as much as I do, but I am going to have to learn a little self control and not eat everything in the house.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

uote=KBW-1953]


frogknitter said:


> if you have any really old photos, like tin types or people wearing vintage clothes, i take those and do crafts to sell and valentines. if you have extras...let me know!!!


I have lots of pictures with vintage clothes in them. I will start to attach them in. 
Kathleen[/quote]


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

sorry for that. I must have thought that was worth repeating





dandylion said:


> uote=KBW-1953]
> 
> 
> frogknitter said:
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## PatSam (Jul 30, 2011)

This gave me goosebumps! You just made my day! I haven't seen this recipe in Years. I had my mom's handwritten copy taped in an old cookbook that got lost in a move in the 1960's. As I recall she used to steam it in a coffee can. My dad was from England (emigrated to US in 1919) and mom called it Mock Plum Pudding. (I am 84 by the way, so my memories go back to the 1930, 40 and 50's for this. I don't do much cooking these days so won't be making it but brought up some good memories... PatSam



KBW-1953 said:


> I wanted to share a Christmas Pudding that I make every year. It is very rich.
> 
> Carrot Christmas Pudding
> 1 c flour
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am glad you like it June, I don't know where my mom got it from but she has had it for over forty years. I remember her making it every Christmas and even at Thanksgiving. She use to clip recipes from the newspaper back then and from magazines as well as getting them from friends and family.



jknappva said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > As promised Kathleen here is my moms white fruit cake recipe
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

dorisage said:


> redriet60 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I have been looking forward to this tea party. I got back from vacation about a week ago and missed the tea parties when I was gone. I love to read what everybody is knitting and cooking. Someone gave me a lot of bananas, I guess I'll be making banana bread this weekend. When it is in the oven I'll have time to knit. I working on hoodies for twins (one year size) boy and girl colors and a cowl for myself that I started while on vacation. Happy knitting.
> ...


Thank you Dorisage, for your banana cake recipe, I printed it out and I'm going to try that one.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I used to have a recipe for pickled cucumbers but now can't find it. Along with the vinegar doesn't it also have some sugar? Guess I'm going to have to check the internet for a recipe.
> 
> Barbara, someone else has surely answered you by now, & I shall get to read what works for them. My mother taught me to slice cucumbers & onions in a glass bowl, add salt & pepper & a little sugar, then a little vinegar & a lot of water. Otherwise they are too strong. Then she always put a plate on top to weigh down the cukes & onions, so that they will steep. They are best chilled for a few minutes, but I have been known to eat some just a few minutes after preparing!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone else's ideas & what you decided works for you.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Doris T wrote: My Mom always saved drippings, especially bacon fat. During WWII, I think folks were asked to save it for the war effort. Wasn't it used to make explosives?
> DorisT
> 
> That made me laugh, Doris, and made me think of using Coke to clean toilet bowls, and clean oil off auto engines. LOL
> Our stomachs will take almost anything, even if our arteries won't


We fry potatoes in bacon grease, I keep a special can with lid in the fridge, it might not be healthy but what is? Moderation is the trick.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you so much. I will try to make this and I know it will be good.



Ciyona said:


> I am glad you like it June, I don't know where my mom got it from but she has had it for over forty years. I remember her making it every Christmas and even at Thanksgiving. She use to clip recipes from the newspaper back then and from magazines as well as getting them from friends and family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ssofalvi (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Doris,
I am not positive as to which museum you are referencing, but I think it is the museum of civilization. I am also going to post pics of the other major museums for your pleasure! Let me know if you want more and if any of these are it! 
I am going to attach a couple more, just had to post due to three pic limit!
Best,
Sarah


DorisT said:


> ssofalvi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Doris,
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I still like to cook the way my grandmother did. Everything tasted so much better. And we weren't sick all the time either so who is to say what we are cooking today with the different ways of doing it is right for us. Give me good ole bacon grease and beef fat and I am happy. I say we need to get back to the past and enjoy food the way our ancestors cooked it. Fish fry's, bbq's, potluck's, picnic's ect. There is something to be said about how our ancestors created some of the most fabulous meals. I learned during a Hurricane a few years ago to do biscuts on my grill when we lost our lights for five days. That was rough but you would be amazed at what you can do when survival kicks in.

Been a great Tea Party Dave, and all.



redriet60 said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Doris T wrote: My Mom always saved drippings, especially bacon fat. During WWII, I think folks were asked to save it for the war effort. Wasn't it used to make explosives?
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Friday already! My gosh, where does the time go? I feel like it goes even faster now that I'm not working.
> It's cooled off some here in Kansas for the time being. Thank goodness as the motor on the air conditioning went out last Saturday. We keep the windows open, the blinds pulled and the fans on and not too bad. I figure as long as we can sleep. Can't afford to get it fixed right now being without work. At least the forecast for next week doesn't sound too bad. Bad storms here last night. Up at the Iowa border, had 100 mile per hour winds. I can't remember when the entire metro area has been under a storm warning at the same time. We did not have much in the way of wind, a gust was clocked not too far from me at 65 mph, no power across the street, and lots of power lines and trees down. Supposed to storm again tonight, but not as bad.
> Finished a hat for charity this week, working on a pair of socks and a scarf for Christmas. WAiting to hear about a job at Michaels--manager out sick until at least Wednesday next. Part-time, but free classes and 25% discount. That could keep me in yarn for a while. I think it would be enjoyable and still give me time to explore options of what I want to do when I grow up. Well, it's 10:45 pm, have to be up to take my daughter to work at 5:00 and I'm tired. Going to close, all have a good week-end. Talk to you next week-end.


Hi Granny1, Hope you get that job, sounds like fun. I was on vacation in KY a week ago, one day we had a bad thunder storm, very windy and pouring rain. I got so scared I hid in the basement (LoL) nothing happened.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm absolutely loving all the photos of times past and faraway places, thank you so much for posting them. I love striking and historic images, I have a passing interest in photography.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> frogknitter said:
> 
> 
> > if you have any really old photos, like tin types or people wearing vintage clothes, i take those and do crafts to sell and valentines. if you have extras...let me know!!!
> ...


Thank you so much for posting these, a real slice of history!

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Dave. I have several more photos. As I said before, I do genealogy and pictures are a big part of that. A lot of the photos are from England, however, my mother's father and mother came to Canada in 1919 and my Dad and his parents and siblings came in 1928. Some of the outfits are so priceless.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

There is more of my family. )


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I don't know about you guys but I have not knitted a stitch since Friday and here it is Sunday afternoon, but I think I have put on a few pounds because I get hungry looking at all of the great recipe. I am a weak person and give in to temptation. Love all of this and hope everyone enjoys these tea parties as much as I do, but I am going to have to learn a little self control and not eat everything in the house.


I'm confused, your name in Martin, but your photo is of a very slim girl, and you're talking about overeating!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> frogknitter said:
> 
> 
> > if you have any really old photos, like tin types or people wearing vintage clothes, i take those and do crafts to sell and valentines. if you have extras...let me know!!!
> ...


I love looking at old pictures. It always makes me sad to go to antique stores and see boxes and boxes of people's old pictures. I guess some family member just didn't want them.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Doris, thanks a bunch for the "Potato Chip Scarf" directions. I'm going to make one, sounds like fun. Sugar & Spices Mom


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

OMG, aren't those pictures wonderful!


KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Dave. I have several more photos. As I said before, I do genealogy and pictures are a big part of that. A lot of the photos are from England, however, my mother's father and mother came to Canada in 1919 and my Dad and his parents and siblings came in 1928. Some of the outfits are so priceless.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am with you about old pictures. Sometimes I wonder if a family limb is broken off also and no one to hand them down to. I felt very blessed when a long lost cousin of my Dad's had her daughter contact me to see if I wanted some t-spoons she had. The daughter thought they may have something to do with the family. Of course I said yes, I have nothing from my Dad's family. They mailed it all to me and it was a beautiful little brown wooden box with 5 t-spoons and a set of sugar tongs. They had a G and then a G * S on every piece. It turned out they had belonged to my 3xGreat Grandparents who had passed away around the mid 1800s I feel so honored to have them.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> When my mom passed away August 17th, 2008, it was our duty to assemble pictures of her for the memorial. We just passed that sad anniversary. She took pictures of all of us kids all the time. Even while doing something stupid as watching TV. She said one day you'll appreciate this, and you know you will. She was so right.
> 
> I was so lucky to have a mom who totally loved us kids with every fiber of her being and always let us know it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Maelinde, for sharing your memories of your mom. I miss my mom, too, even though it's been over 12 years since she passed away. I was one of five daughters and I've always treasured the fact that Mom was able to make each one of us believe that we were her favorite child - and we were! I suspect your mom had that same skill.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

You know, I expected to get comments about my calling my nieces' and nephews' children my Grand, nieces and nephews, but no one batted an eye about it. 
I thought that I coined the phrase, but it seems the rest of you might use the term also. 
My relatives think it's funny when I say that. I guess I will have to look it up. ----  or maybe someone like DorisT, who's middle name is Google  will do it for me 

I've had such a good time at this tea party. See you all next weekend.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You know, I expected to get comments about my calling my nieces' and nephews' children my Grand, nieces and nephews, but no one batted an eye about it.
> I thought that I coined the phrase, but it seems the rest of you might use the term also.
> My relatives think it's funny when I say that. I guess I will have to look it up. ----  or maybe someone like DorisT, who's middle name is Google  will do it for me
> 
> I've had such a good time at this tea party. See you all next weekend.


That's the only term I have ever heard for your siblings' grandchildren... your family needs to lighten up..what do they call them...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a link to a Genealogy chart that will let you know how they coin the phrase. Most people get mixed up on 1 and 2nd cousins etc. and 1 cousin once removed. I have the hang of it now. http://genealogy.about.com/library/nrelationshipchart.htm


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

HaHaHa, 
My family thinks everything I say is "funny" , but it is all, good! They love me 
Maybe it's a Hoosier thing, but the children are called Great neices and nephews, then the next generatin is great-great n & n's. 
Doesn't seem fair to a dear old aunt, so I refuse to allow it. 



deemail said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I expected to get comments about my calling my nieces' and nephews' children my Grand, nieces and nephews, but no one batted an eye about it.
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Thank you so much KBW! That a great one. The cousin business always gets confusing for me, also. I never get past plain ole, cousin, but now I can look it up. . 
Love this forum so much. 
Thanks Dave -- and everybody.



KBW-1953 said:


> Here is a link to a Genealogy chart that will let you know how they coin the phrase. Most people get mixed up on 1 and 2nd cousins etc. and 1 cousin once removed. I have the hang of it now. http://genealogy.about.com/library/nrelationshipchart.htm


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

dandylion, you are welcome.

This link might be easier to figure out. 
http://stellar-one.com/genealogy/cousins.htm


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Thank you, Howdi, You are kind to compliment Megan, and I love your avatar and name.
> 
> Excuse me if you know this, but Howdy is a darling way of saying hello in the US. There was a comedienne from the deep South, named Minnie Pearl, who was famous for her hearty greating: "HOWWWWWWDY!"
> I'll think of that everytime you post from now on.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> HaHaHa,
> My family thinks everything I say is "funny" , but it is all, good! They love me
> Maybe it's a Hoosier thing, but the children are called Great neices and nephews, then the next generatin is great-great n & n's.
> Doesn't seem fair to a dear old aunt, so I refuse to allow it.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I still like to cook the way my grandmother did. Everything tasted so much better. And we weren't sick all the time either so who is to say what we are cooking today with the different ways of doing it is right for us. Give me good ole bacon grease and beef fat and I am happy. I say we need to get back to the past and enjoy food the way our ancestors cooked it. Fish fry's, bbq's, potluck's, picnic's ect. There is something to be said about how our ancestors created some of the most fabulous meals. I learned during a Hurricane a few years ago to do biscuts on my grill when we lost our lights for five days. That was rough but you would be amazed at what you can do when survival kicks in.
> 
> Been a great Tea Party Dave, and all.
> 
> ...


I'd bet it's much healthier for us to eat the way our grandparents and parents taught us to cook than to cook and/or eat all the processed, prepackaged foods full of preservatives and no telling what else. 
I try to cook from scratch as much as possible, my mom and dad used to save the bacon grease, but I forgot about putting it in the fridge until a different thread on here, so now I've got my grease can. I'm all set and ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> You know, I expected to get comments about my calling my nieces' and nephews' children my Grand, nieces and nephews, but no one batted an eye about it.
> I thought that I coined the phrase, but it seems the rest of you might use the term also.
> My relatives think it's funny when I say that. I guess I will have to look it up. ----  or maybe someone like DorisT, who's middle name is Google  will do it for me
> 
> I've had such a good time at this tea party. See you all next weekend.


A _Great Aunt_ is either the sister of a grandparent, or the wife of one of a grandparent's brothers. I had a brilliant Great Aunt who took me all over the world when I was a boy. She was very grand, one of those terrifying indomitable Victorian ladies, but we got on brilliantly and I learned much from her, everyone else used to run for cover when she sailed over the horizon!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute? 

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

dandylion wrote:
Thank you, Howdi, You are kind to compliment Megan, and I love your avatar and name. 

Excuse me if you know this, but Howdy is a darling way of saying hello in the US. There was a comedienne from the deep South, named Minnie Pearl, who was famous for her hearty greating: "HOWWWWWWDY!" 
I'll think of that everytime you post from now on. 


Yes! Minnie Pearl did say that and it went: "HOWWWWWWDY! I'm jest so proud to be hyear!" I put the y in there on purpose to try to make it sound like she said it!

GRAMMATAT!!!! You've got it!!!! That's exactly how she said it  Thanks, for the memory!! Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

We can see you holding your own with her. Can't we everyone???? 


FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > You know, I expected to get comments about my calling my nieces' and nephews' children my Grand, nieces and nephews, but no one batted an eye about it.
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Cute. Which London do you live in?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


If my boyfriend isn't already using this recipe, he wants it;-). Only thing he would add is extra hot peppers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Cute. Which London do you live in?


The one in the UK, my syntax and spelling is a bit of a giveaway!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you Dave. It must be getting late for you. We have a London in Ontario also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> 
> Dave


yup, it really is cute!! and bet it hums along just great! Is this like the ones your lads drive about? You will find this interesting: a few doors down from me are a couple of enterprising midteenagers. Well they had an old bicycle and an old gas lawnmower. They just had to tie the lawmower motor onto the bicycle and try and get it to go. And they would push the bike at a run, jump on and start pulling the lawnmower cord to get the motor going! It would wine and die after fifty feet amidst much blue smoke! Needs more tinkering in the ole garage, so back they would push it. They did get it to go all of 150 ft and now I would suppose that they are onto something different as I havent seen this "get up and go" for a few days! haha, what inspiring minds! :thumbup:


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> 
> Dave


What is the scale on this model dave. It is a model....right?
Mary in VT


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok Dave, do scare up an apple pie recipe for us! we will top it off with old cheddar cheese or ice cream!
> I made a pie once --blueberry. It was successful so I never made another pie ever! (My Mom makes them!)


Oh My, apple pie, haven't made those for donkeys years. When I made them I had to make 3 at a time. One for us at home, 1 for each of my brothers, then I had to take them by bus to drop them off cause neither of us had a car. WOW ... flashback LOL


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

About 5 years ago when we were having a family reunion and there were lots of greats and grands around, I coined the terms "Grauntie and Grunkle" to shorten some of those!
Now we use them all the time!



mjs said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > HaHaHa,
> ...


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Announcement to people in Ontario
Goderich got hit with a tornado today. Seems it did a fair amount of damage. I have been viewing some photos of it. http://www.windsorstar.com/sports/Suspected+tornado+hits+Goderich/5286177/story.html


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> ...


Sounds like they're drawing inspiration from that design classic, the VeloSolex!

No way are the boys allowed on anything like that little beauty, not yet anyway!

They get to play on fun little scoots and an RS with strings like steel hawsers attached as to behaviour, one speeding ticket and he's grounded until he's eligible for his pension!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I can see by the posts that we (my fam) have confused the Great Aunt with the Grand niece! That's were we went wrong! 
Hummmm, let's Grauntie Sue. Doesn't quite suit me, but it's cute. 


grammatat said:


> About 5 years ago when we were having a family reunion and there were lots of greats and grands around, I coined the terms "Grauntie and Grunkle" to shorten some of those!
> Now we use them all the time!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> 
> Dave


I know that model RR people have live steam models that are a small scale and the actually run and sometimes at model RR shows they owners set up and run and pull youngsters and oldsters around on the track in small size rolling stock. So I guess to refrase the question. Does this little honey run????
Mary in VT


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Cute. Which London do you live in?


KBW-1953-Which part of Ontario are you in, if I may ask? My father's mother was born here, but much of her family came from Lindsey and Sudbury, Ontario and was naturalized in Michigan in the late teens/early 1920's. It makes me curious, as a fellow genealogist. My second cousin and I go pretty far back, but we get stuck at a great grandfather who is probably French in origin.

I have been to Quebec once, vieux(old) Quebec, and found it beautiful. Part of me thought of moving there then. I was 20. I didn't and yet, if I'd known about the genealogy line, I'd have been sure to visit Lindsey and Sudbury.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> ...


Nope full-sized thoroughly roadworthy 750cc little demon, absolutely lovely toy for big boys, wish it it was one of mine!

Dave


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> 
> Dave


My my, Dave it's gorgeous. Had to call my son about it. He had a red Kawasaki ZX9 years ago and a yellow Ninja too. Needless to say he was drooling. He loved his bikes.

Your great-aunt sounds like my grandmother. She was quite formidable, but i was lucky. I was the first grandchild and as such, I could do no wrong. I loved her dearly and she taught me many things. I loved looking at the old pictures. I have one of my grandmother taken in 1905 wearing her traveling suit complete with furs, gloves, and a huge hat. My brother has the picture of her in a debutante gown at her "coming out" party. He was the first boy, so he lucked out too.

Loved, loved, loved the tea party this weekend. It was like visiting family. Oh, BTW, I forgot to explain my bread pudding. The version I gave is more like baked French toast than pudding. I like to make it when I have company for breadfast or brunch. I make it the day before and leave it in the fridge overnight. The next morning I bake it and serve it with several choices of fruit syrups and of course Maple, It was late last night when I posted it so I 'd better check it out.

Everyone thanks for making the tea party just grand, have a great week, and I'll see you on the forum and on the next tea party. Thanks Dave!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Dave, I agree, this was a great weekend tea party. I just love this Forum. Thanks for seeing over us and starting us out each weekend with delicious recipes. See you next week.


maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryanne said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> ...


It's been great and thanks for your receipt.

Here's one of my photos for your son to really drool over, it is in 'museum condition'!

Dave


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I live outside of a little village called Burk's Falls. I am about 2 hours from Sudbury and 3 hours from Lindsay. I was down in Lindsay about a week and a couple of days ago, delivering parts to my partner. He is down there on a regular basis just down the road from Lindsay and stays in a Motel in Lindsay. Maybe you can contact me privately and I can see if I can help you a little on the genealogy side of things. 
I am originally from BC, and moved her about 7 years ago. My parents lived in Ottawa before marrying, got married in Haileybury and shortly after, moved to BC. My partner is from the Woodstock area and moved up here about 30+ years ago. Kathleen



dragontearsoflove said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. Which London do you live in?
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

For anyone with green sickness or with a similarly-afflicted relative, here's what I did with a photograph of a timing cover!

Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Years ago, I found this recipe in (I think!) a Southern Living magazine and made it for Christmas for years. But made it in loaf pans. That's the only fruitcake my family would ever eat. It's so gOOOOOD. I don't like the candied peel and raisins in fruitcake so this was just what I loved!
JuneK[/quote]

mt mil made the fruit cake batter and added cut up spiced gum drops. it was good although i prefer the standard fruit cake with candied fruit. i always wondered what would happen if we soaked the gumdrops in rum before she put them in the batter.

another lovely day in seattle - there are few mosquitoes here - surprising since the city is almost completelly surrounded by water. very few bugs at all. when i lived here none of my windows had screens and i had very few bugs inside. wish that was the same in northwest ohio.

i'm having a hard time keeping up with the postings - need to wait until i get home to copy off the recipes.

dave - i think it would be a treat to sit in on one of your lectures.

sam


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, wow. I'll bet you do. My cousin found out after the fact that one of her relatives had passed on and all the pictures got sent to some antique store.



KBW-1953 said:


> I am with you about old pictures. Sometimes I wonder if a family limb is broken off also and no one to hand them down to. I felt very blessed when a long lost cousin of my Dad's had her daughter contact me to see if I wanted some t-spoons she had. The daughter thought they may have something to do with the family. Of course I said yes, I have nothing from my Dad's family. They mailed it all to me and it was a beautiful little brown wooden box with 5 t-spoons and a set of sugar tongs. They had a G and then a G * S on every piece. It turned out they had belonged to my 3xGreat Grandparents who had passed away around the mid 1800s I feel so honored to have them.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Sam, glad you are enjoying Seattle again. Have you read any of Debbie MacComber books? She is a knitter, a knitting designer, and a writer. She is most noted for her books as their is often a heroine in them who does knit too. She posts her knitting designs in them too. Anyways she has a lot of books where the setting is Puget Sound and Seattle. 

Glad you have a bug-free day! Some days one cant go outside without being swarmed by mosquitos and blackflies here.

My son doesnt like candied fruit peel either, but would happily take that gumdrop cake!!! I would use a standard white cake and toss M&M's into the batter. Smarties melt but the M&M's dont. hummm, wonder now about those Skittles...

take care and do post a pic of Seattle when you get back home!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Did anyone envision Dave as Mr. Chips until you saw the bike? I did.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> I live outside of a little village called Burk's Falls. I am about 2 hours from Sudbury and 3 hours from Lindsay. I was down in Lindsay about a week and a couple of days ago, delivering parts to my partner. He is down there on a regular basis just down the road from Lindsay and stays in a Motel in Lindsay. Maybe you can contact me privately and I can see if I can help you a little on the genealogy side of things.
> I am originally from BC, and moved her about 7 years ago. My parents lived in Ottawa before marrying, got married in Haileybury and shortly after, moved to BC. My partner is from the Woodstock area and moved up here about 30+ years ago. Kathleen


Hi Kathleen, four years ago my husband and I and my Mom and Dad went to Camp Dorset for a week. Hubby was hemodialysis and we went and had a lovely time there. (Camp Dorset is a family orientated camp with cabins, tenting facilities, etc. for families who are on hemodialysis. The camp is for those in Southern Ontario which is divided up into regions for purposes of hemodialysis. Each region gets the camp for one week during the summer. Each region also sends one of their dialysis nurses to camp for the week to assist. I believe that at the time we went, there were 15 dialysis units so 30 people could dialyze in one day.) The town of Dorset is just a bit east of Huntsville. We used to live in London, Ont. The camp is set up for hiking, fishing, boating, canoeing, swimming, minigolfing, tenis, and indoor recreations as well. It was a really fun time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Did anyone envision Dave as Mr. Chips until you saw the bike? I did.


especially with his flaming red hair!!!! (Love you Dave, and really wish you all the fun in the world!) :thumbup:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Some of these things do not mean anything to some people, however, when you are a family orientate sentimentalist, it is like gold. Sad that they did not hold onto them until someone came along that would have cherished it all. I have found so many family members by having these photos. I am in Ancestry.com and my Dad's cousin's son asked me where I got photos of his grandparents. He had never heard about us and had to check with his mother, if what I was saying was true. You see, my grandfather, their son-in-law, had run the family business into the ground and then took his family to Canada. The family in the UK disliked him very much for what he had done. My grandfather was not a likeable person and I have talked to many of the 35 cousins that I have and it is quite well known amongst the family that he was not liked by many, me included and I only met him once when I was 5. He died when I was 6. I have explained this to the family and the next thing I knew, I was the keeper of this lovely treasure.



BarbaraSD said:


> Oh, wow. I'll bet you do. My cousin found out after the fact that one of her relatives had passed on and all the pictures got sent to some antique store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

> Poledra65
> 
> I'd bet it's much healthier for us to eat the way our grandparents and parents taught us to cook than to cook and/or eat all the processed, prepackaged foods full of preservatives and no telling what else.
> I try to cook from scratch as much as possible, my mom and dad used to save the bacon grease, but I forgot about putting it in the fridge until a different thread on here, so now I've got my grease can. I'm all set and ready to go. :thumbup:


i like it best when i put a coffee filter in an small strainer and strain it right into the grease crock....


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

That area is so pretty. It is not that far from me. I had a friend who just passed away a in May who was doing home dialysis. He had had such a tough time with health issues. (liver transplant, cancer issues with a colostomy, dialysis, and several other things) He found out early this year, that he now had cancer in his bones and lungs. He wanted to remain at home and died in his own home. It was so hard on his wife, as she had to take her mother off of life support about the time he got this diagnosis, and she also lost a very close cousin. 
I am so happy they have places like that for people to get away. It is so important. Where are you living now as I see you are in NW Ontario.



5mmdpns said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > I live outside of a little village called Burk's Falls. I am about 2 hours from Sudbury and 3 hours from Lindsay. I was down in Lindsay about a week and a couple of days ago, delivering parts to my partner. He is down there on a regular basis just down the road from Lindsay and stays in a Motel in Lindsay. Maybe you can contact me privately and I can see if I can help you a little on the genealogy side of things.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going to brag here and say my mother made the best pies - as a youngster growing up she had to help cook for the threshers. she always used lard and ice water for her crusts that practically flaked just looking at them. i make decent pies but nothing like hers.

and who says mr. chips would not have enjoyed a motorcycle ride - robes flowing in the wind. lol

sam


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My oldest daughter was born in San Antonio. I remember going to a great German festival in New Braunfels back in the mid-80s. I had my first Scotch egg there!


Sorlenna,

Don't you just love those Scotch Eggs? Somewhere I have a recipe for them. Instead of deep frying them, we bake them in the oven and they come out very nicely.

Haven't made or had any in at least 3 years. Might have to do a batch once it cools down.


----------



## SHCooper (May 8, 2011)

What a weekend! The rain held off on Friday for the bi-annual block party. We are rural and the block is 5 miles, mostly farms, a lot of Mennonite and Amish, a few of us "English." It is an interesting gathering to say the least!

Saturday DH and I went to pick up a jelly cupboard from my 96 year-old great-aunt (Grandma's youngest sister and the last living sibling of 6. She recently moved (last week) to a senior apartment and is giving away some of the things that she doesn't want to move from the house to the apartment.

Today was a lazy day for me. Skipped church while DH and youngest son went to shoot clays, started a scarf for a silent auction at church to raise funds for benevolence fund, and feasted on sauce DH made from tomatoes he gathered from the garden. We were expecting some violent storms and hail but it missed us.

What a great weekend!!!! The tea party was also a good part of my weekend. Thanks, Dave, for reclaiming this thread!

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Good one, Sam.
Someone will have to post a recipe for Scotch Eggs. I'm sure they are delicious! Please??


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My mother used to make cucumbers and onions in vinegar, sprinkled with a little black pepper...I haven't made those in a long time. I'm going to have to see if there are any good cucumbers at the farmer's market this week!


My mom also used to make those! They were absolutely wonderful. I'm going to have to make some in the near future.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Cute. Which London do you live in?
> ...


Are you speaking of Quebec City? I love it, too. It's the closest you can come to Paris, France in North America. On my mother's side, we are descended from the first settler in the city, and there is a monument to him in a little park near the Chateau Frontenac Hotel. I can't count the number of times I've been there, the first time with my fiance (now my husband) and his mother, who chaperoned us. At that time, you could have an entire meal plus a bottle of wine for about $2.00 each. We got a parking ticket and had to appear at the police station. The Chief of Police found out that he and I shared the same surname and canceled the ticket. How's that for luck?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, have we set some kind of record for the Tea Party at 38 pages? It has been a very friendly weekend and lots of newcomers sharing tea and recipes with us. If it follows like other tea parties, we'll probably be chatting all the way through Thursday, but that's OK.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to brag here and say my mother made the best pies - as a youngster growing up she had to help cook for the threshers. she always used lard and ice water for her crusts that practically flaked just looking at them. i make decent pies but nothing like hers.
> 
> and who says mr. chips would not have enjoyed a motorcycle ride - robes flowing in the wind. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, the best coffee cake I ever made had lard in the recipe. I only made it once because of the lard being bad for my cholesterol, but one of these days I think I'll resurrect the recipe and try it again. There's something about lard! No wonder we think our Moms and Grandmas were such good cooks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Announcement to people in Ontario
> Goderich got hit with a tornado today. Seems it did a fair amount of damage. I have been viewing some photos of it. http://www.windsorstar.com/sports/Suspected+tornado+hits+Goderich/5286177/story.html


I certainly hope and pray that all are okay.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam, glad you are enjoying Seattle again. Have you read any of Debbie MacComber books? She is a knitter, a knitting designer, and a writer. She is most noted for her books as their is often a heroine in them who does knit too. She posts her knitting designs in them too. Anyways she has a lot of books where the setting is Puget Sound and Seattle.
> 
> Glad you have a bug-free day! Some days one cant go outside without being swarmed by mosquitos and blackflies here.
> 
> ...


How strange!! I just started reading one of Debbie Macomber's books yesterday. It's her newest, "A Turn in the Road." I've never read any of her books before and had planned to ask on the tea party if anyone had, then forgot about it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > Announcement to people in Ontario
> ...


I sure hope so. I will be listening to the news about it anyway.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, have we set some kind of record for the Tea Party at 38 pages? It has been a very friendly weekend and lots of newcomers sharing tea and recipes with us. If it follows like other tea parties, we'll probably be chatting all the way through Thursday, but that's OK.


It's been wonderful and I'm really pleased with the way it has been exactly the light chatty kind of event I originally envisioned.

I apologise to everyone for not posting the first instalment of _The History of Afternoon Tea_ this weekend, my original text needs more of an overhaul than I thought! I promise to have at least the introduction to the entire and slightly untidy subject ready to post next week.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KBW, isn't it unusual for a tornado to hit Canada? I've never heard of it. How awful!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I know I was healthier before I started buying processed foods. I use to get my veggies from my dads garden. I was never sick growing up. Now I am going back to my roots and starting to plant my own on our small place. It is enough for us but sure wish I had a larger space. Seven is a lot to feed on a 1/3 of an acre nevermind the space for the house so it is a lot smaller for planting. Container gardens are a lot of what we have to do for space. I love my bacon grease especially in a pot of beans and my granny's spanish beans when are just string beans and new potatoes with some tomatoes. It is really good when the tomatoe flavor gets into it. I usually toss in a couple stips of bacon and let it cook til done.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Just when I decided to get serious about tryiing to lose weight all these great recipes came through the forum. This has been a really good and informative forum. Going to have oe more cup of decaf green tea and thenoff to bed for an early night. Night all.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I think we hear of tornados a lot in the USA, but we get quite a few here also. It is not all that uncommon.



DorisT said:


> KBW, isn't it unusual for a tornado to hit Canada? I've never heard of it. How awful!


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

beejay said:


> Just when I decided to get serious about tryiing to lose weight all these great recipes came through the forum. This has been a really good and informative forum. Going to have oe more cup of decaf green tea and thenoff to bed for an early night. Night all.


You will have to see the KP Biggest Loser Challenge that is going to be starting in Sept. for I think 3 months. There is a new listing for it.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Such a lovely pastime for the weekend - reading all 39 pages (so far) of the Tea Party!

It's 6:30 pm here in Springfield Oregon and has cooled down a bit. I'm going to grill some little steaks, corn on the cob and zucchini and throw a nice green salad together for my DH and myself for supper now.

But I'll be checking afterwards to see if there are any more posts!
Have a lovely week!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> KBW, isn't it unusual for a tornado to hit Canada? I've never heard of it. How awful!


Nope, it isnt unusual, depending on the area that you live in. Last week a tornado tore through NWOntario. It was a tornado that lasted 80km, the longest one on record in Canada. Here in northern Canadian regions, the tornados and funnel clouds go unnoticed for the most part because so much of it is not habited land. It is the case of if a tree falls in the forest, does anyone hear it? Because the tornadic activity does not usually occur in the populated areas, the damage is less than that found in tornado alley in the US. On the prairies it seems there are frequent sightings of funnel clouds but they dont touch down making them a tornado.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We have tomatoes, jalapeno, bellpeppers, and rockyford green melons planted along with some rosemary, sage, basil, and oregano. Its been so hot though that we haven't gotten much of a haul, a few tomatoes here and there, ( just trying to keep the plants alive till it cools off a bit.) jalapenos are doing okay, and I've finally gotten a couple of small bell peppers. The rocky ford green melon gave us one good sized cantelope type melon(g reen flesh) it was really good, hopefully we'll get more. 
We are going to try to do a winter garden, and next year will be planting more variety of stuff. 
I agree, this has been wonderful, I feel as though I've been spending a wonderful weekend with wonderful friends. 
Thank you Dave so much for hosting these, I don't think I'll miss any of them, ya'll are stuck with me now. lol


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

beejay said:


> Just when I decided to get serious about tryiing to lose weight all these great recipes came through the forum. This has been a really good and informative forum. Going to have oe more cup of decaf green tea and thenoff to bed for an early night. Night all.


Beejay, check out the Biggest Loser Challenge thread in Chit-Chat. We're going on a three-month group support diet, but we only have to report in once a week, so we can still try out some of those tasty recipes the day after weigh-in. :roll:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sam, glad you are enjoying Seattle again. Have you read any of Debbie MacComber books? She is a knitter, a knitting designer, and a writer. She is most noted for her books as their is often a heroine in them who does knit too. She posts her knitting designs in them too. Anyways she has a lot of books where the setting is Puget Sound and Seattle.
> ...


You must start reading the Blossom Street books by her. They are a series of lives that revolve around Blossom Street and the little knitting shop on Blossom Street. She really is a pleasant easy read.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > KBW, isn't it unusual for a tornado to hit Canada? I've never heard of it. How awful!
> ...


Where do you live in the NW, 5mmdpns? Where was that Tornado as I had not heard about it?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

you sure that green melon isnt a honey dew?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Has anyone been reading the Annie's Attic Mystery Series? There are 10 books out so far and I am really enjoying them. They are by different authors and revolve around Annie inheriting her grandmother's old house with a large attic. She finds different things in the attic and a whole new adventure arises. She belongs to a Hook and Needle club and the ladies like to help her solve these mysteries. Although each book is a story in itself, there is an ongoing storyline as well. It is good clean reading and easy to read with fairly good size print. I recommend it. Just google Annie's Attic Mysteries and go from there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Funnel cloud first spotted outside of Kenora. Tracked to just north of Dryden airport, and ended up disintegrating at the Sioux Lookout airport. My step-son's best friend video taped it and the touch down. A storm tracker tracked it for 45 minutes before he ran into forests that had no logging road to get through. Was only a category 0, so no bad damage done. About 7 years ago a tornado ran through the little town of Ignace and wiped out some businesses.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I decided to get serious about tryiing to lose weight all these great recipes came through the forum. This has been a really good and informative forum. Going to have oe more cup of decaf green tea and thenoff to bed for an early night. Night all.
> ...


Oh, now, that's cheating!  Sounds like what I would do after a Weight Watcher's meeting or a doctor's weigh-in.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > My oldest daughter was born in San Antonio. I remember going to a great German festival in New Braunfels back in the mid-80s. I had my first Scotch egg there!
> ...


You've just made me a very happy camper;-). I love scotch eggs, no matter how bad they may be. I tried making my own previously, but always undercook them when deep-frying. Baking sounds like a great solution. How long do you typically bake them for?


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

I am east of Parry Sound and they were calling for major weather warnings tonight but so far nothing has happened. Guess we wait and see what happens. 

I went through your area in May, 5mmdpns


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We have tomatoes, jalapeno, bellpeppers, and rockyford green melons planted along with some rosemary, sage, basil, and oregano. Its been so hot though that we haven't gotten much of a haul, a few tomatoes here and there, ( just trying to keep the plants alive till it cools off a bit.) jalapenos are doing okay, and I've finally gotten a couple of small bell peppers. The rocky ford green melon gave us one good sized cantelope type melon(g reen flesh) it was really good, hopefully we'll get more.
> We are going to try to do a winter garden, and next year will be planting more variety of stuff.
> I agree, this has been wonderful, I feel as though I've been spending a wonderful weekend with wonderful friends.
> Thank you Dave so much for hosting these, I don't think I'll miss any of them, ya'll are stuck with me now. lol


Nice company to be "stuck" with!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Good one, Sam.
> Someone will have to post a recipe for Scotch Eggs. I'm sure they are delicious! Please??


When I was first married 35 years ago, I introduced scotch eggs to my husband, who was a chef. When, several years later, his father and he open a restaurant in St. Croix, USVI, he put the scotch eggs, devilled, on the menu. Haven't made them in years, but best I can remember, you dredge the shelled hardboiled eggs in flour, wrap a layer of sausage around the egg, roll them in crumbs and deep fry them. Easy enough, right? Then, he'd slice them in half, scoop out the yolks and mix them with mayo and dry mustard, restuff them, and sprinkle them with paprika. They were very tasty and pretty to look at. Anyway, those are the basics, and you can take off from there!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I love those books, and will be looking for Hannah's list and A Turn in the Road first. I also enjoy the Cedar Cove series. It revolves around a small town of characters and the Judge's mother gets her best knitting done in her daughter's courtroom...speaking of which, I hear book 6 calling my name;-), and I have to put away this week's dinner.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

DorisT said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > We're going on a three-month group support diet, but we only have to report in once a week, so we can still try out some of those tasty recipes the day after weigh-in. :roll:
> ...


I prefer to think of it as Creative Menu Management. :lol:


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

KatyNora, I don't care what we call it, I just want to lose more weight. I have come a long ways but I still have several pounds to go. I have dreams of being a hot hot hot old lady and it may be only a dream, but a nice one LOL


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I decided to get serious about tryiing to lose weight all these great recipes came through the forum. This has been a really good and informative forum. Going to have oe more cup of decaf green tea and thenoff to bed for an early night. Night all.
> ...


I promise to bring some recipes next week. Some will be healthy, some will even be diet friendly. One dessert I found in South Beach Diet cookbook was to take ricotta cheese and mix with with lime flavor/zest, or almond oil and almonds, or coffee and cocoa. Each one was good. I think its like cottage cheese and fruit, its generally okay to let your imagination go wild, with a little splenda;-). G'night all. Until tomorrow or next week;-)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > KatyNora said:
> ...


I can live with that, I'm all for creativity!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> you sure that green melon isnt a honey dew?


Yep, positive, I will post a pic, just a sec.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I googled the rocky ford green, they said, muskmelon or like english cantelope.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

It is with fear & trembling that I embark on my first bite of Maelinde's World Famous Pizza Soup!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Scotch Eggs
Cook it British!

Brian Turner's Favourite British Recipes 

So fattening but so good! This recipe makes 6 Scotch eggs.

6 hard-cooked eggs, well chilled 
1 pound breakfast sausage 
1/2 cup flour 
2 eggs, beaten 
3/4 cup fine bread crumbs 
Vegetable oil for frying 

Peel eggs and set aside. Divide sausage into 6 portions. Roll each egg in flour and with hands press a portion of the sausage around each egg.

Dip sausage-wrapped eggs into beaten eggs and roll in bread crumbs. Heat vegetable oil to 350 degrees Fahrenheit. 

Cook each egg in oil about 4-5 minutes or until sausage is cooked and browned. Drain on paper toweling. Serve warm. 


I must admit I have never made or eaten any of these! sounds sinfully great to make and eat! My local grocery store does carry sausage filling that you can use for anything. Perhaps this?? it is usually spicey Italian sausage.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Oh, Maelinde, thank you! Very fun! Even after 9 hours on low, the veggies still have a smidgeon of bite. Bless you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mmm... Just finished dinner, Chicken leg quarters, with ground pepper and sliced lemons under the skin, and ground pepper and a pinch of salt on skin, then lemon squeezed over the back side of the leg quarter and more s & p. with cheezy potates, and peas & corn.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

OK, for all of you who are trying to lose weight, I'm going to post a recipe that helped me lose about 25 pounds a couple of years ago. At that time, the Weight Watchers program was using the Points system, but they've since changed. This recipe has "O" points so whenever I felt hungry, I'd heat up a cup of it and it didn't count toward my daily points.

Garden Vegetable Soup

Serves 4.

2/3 cup sliced carrot
1/2 cup diced onion
2 minced garlic cloves
3 cups fat-free broth (beef, chicken, or vegetable)
1 1/2 cup diced green cabbage
1/2 cup green beans
1 T tomato paste
1/2 tsp dried basil
1/4 tsp dried oregano
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup diced zucchini

Spray a large saucepan with nonstick cooking spray, heat. Saute the carrot, onion, and garlic over low heat until softened, about 5 minutes. Add broth, cabbage, beans, tomato paste, basil, oregano, and salt; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, covered about 15 minutes or until beans are tender. Stir in the zucchini and heat for 3 to 4 minutes. Serve hot.

Good time to start a diet while veggies are plentiful.

Got back in time to add a note. I usually use low sodium broth and sometimes use leftover spaghetti sauce or canned tomatoes for the tomato paste.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

DorisT said:


> OK, for all of you who are trying to lose weight, I'm going to post a recipe that helped me lose about 25 pounds a couple of years ago. At that time, the Weight Watchers program was using the Points system, but they've since changed. This recipe has "O" points so whenever I felt hungry, I'd heat up a cup of it and it didn't count toward my daily points.
> 
> Garden Vegetable Soup
> 
> ...


Yummy, that sounds so good I cant wait to try it.


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

DorisT said:


> OK, for all of you who are trying to lose weight, I'm going to post a recipe that helped me lose about 25 pounds a couple of years ago. At that time, the Weight Watchers program was using the Points system, but they've since changed. This recipe has "O" points so whenever I felt hungry, I'd heat up a cup of it and it didn't count toward my daily points.
> 
> Garden Vegetable Soup
> 
> ...


/Doris, this sounds so good and I think I will make some up. My partner will probably really like it also. Thank you. Kathleen


----------



## Sq_Dancer (Aug 16, 2011)

Weight Watchers
In the new program with Weight Watchers, most fruits and vegetables do not have points and breads etc have gone up in points. Bananas are now also considered no points. Their thought is that fruits and vegetables never made anyone gain too much weight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Roasts are just not the same anymore, they need fat not oil to cook properly. Definatly unhealthy- well until they change their mind on this as happens with so many things. Maybe no self respecting baceteria would grow in it?



FireballDave said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard of dripping sandwiches but not tried them. My mum used to save all the fat from bacon etc., and put it in a bowl. The fat would set and she would use it to fry things. although this is probably unhealthy and unhygenic it sure made our food taste good. I'm talking about the fifties and sixties, before people cooked in oil.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

DorisT said:


> OK, for all of you who are trying to lose weight, I'm going to post a recipe that helped me lose about 25 pounds a couple of years ago. At that time, the Weight Watchers program was using the Points system, but they've since changed. This recipe has "O" points so whenever I felt hungry, I'd heat up a cup of it and it didn't count toward my daily points.
> 
> Garden Vegetable Soup
> 
> ...


I often made this soup when I was on Weight Watchers but would embellish my bowl with a dollop of sour cream!! I will substitute the stock with tomatoe juice. I sometimes toss in fresh beets, cauliflower, brocoli too. It is really good and I still make it!! yummmy


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> There is more of my family. )


Thank you, Kathleen. So nostalgic! I don't know how to load it onto computer, but I have a picture of my maternal grandmother & grandfather on their wedding day. They were born in the 1870's. She made her own long dark wedding suit, all by hand. Much pleating & tailoring. She was 14 years old. They went on to have 11 children, the youngest of whom was my mother.

Even though a grew up in a metropolitan area in the 50's & 60's, I have many memories of visiting them in the country. Going there was like going to a former century. No central heat or running water. Huge garden & hen house. Old 1930's coupe car. My grandmother never cut her hair; she wore it in a multiple figure-8 bun in back, held with those big old tortoise u-shaped pins. She was in her mid forties when my mother was born, & well into her seventies when I was a little child. Always had on a calico apron over her longish calico dress when at home. Never went outside without her sunbonnet on! Cooked on a wood-burning stove. They had one of those old wall telephones that you cranked to ring up the operator. When it rang, they often wouldn't answer, as it "wasn't their ring". She quilted, as did all of her daughters, & sold them for a penny per yard that she had used for quilting them.

Grandma dressed up to go to "town", Fort Scott, Kansas, population 5000: nice dark dress, long dark dress coat, straw or felt hat with veil. She wore those lace-up shoes that had "lady's high heels" on the back.

She would just go outside & wring a chicken's neck to prepare for dinner. I washed many a dish on her linoleum-covered table.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My son-in-law loves Coke and He is (well I think he is) coming for tea Wednesday. Must try it. I guess any lump of meat would work- instinct says beef- does it need a small amount of to cover it? Do you add anything else? And then they can take any leftover with them as my hisband and I will away for about a week after that.My husbnad hates Coke so I might not tell him what I used until he has eaten it.



Sandy said:


> Have you ever made a pot roast in a crock pot with Coke? It is absolutely fabulous! Sunday about 10:20 and foggy at the beach. I hope it burns off today 2 days ago it didn't burn off. I need my dose of sunshine at the beach. I've been switching between knitting and reading. I brought two books and knitting projects down with me. Finished one book and almost one project. As soon as the sun comes out I'll be outside sitting in the sun or walking on the beach(HOPEFULLY).


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

If one uses bacon grease to sear the meat, then cooks the meat with Coke, does the acid eat the grease and each cancels out the other? 
Just askin' 



darowil said:


> My son-in-law loves Coke and He is (well I think he is) coming for tea Wednesday. Must try it. I guess any lump of meat would work- instinct says beef- does it need a small amount of to cover it? Do you add anything else? And then they can take any leftover with them as my hisband and I will away for about a week after that.My husbnad hates Coke so I might not tell him what I used until he has eaten it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Just thought I'd post a pic of a small object of desire. I was in my engineer friend's workshop in the week and he had this little beauty on his bench, aint it cute?
> 
> Dave


It's wonderful!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> My son-in-law loves Coke and He is (well I think he is) coming for tea Wednesday. Must try it. I guess any lump of meat would work- instinct says beef- does it need a small amount of to cover it? Do you add anything else? And then they can take any leftover with them as my hisband and I will away for about a week after that.My husbnad hates Coke so I might not tell him what I used until he has eaten it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes will marinate the roast in gingerale for a few hours before cooking long and slow on a lower heat. Yum, yum. (Never tried Coke as there isnt any in my house. It is diet Coke and I drink that!!) Must baste the roast with the gingerale too as it cooks. Of course you put the vegies around the roast and cook them with the gingerale too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Printed this off thanks. So cousins are the same generation and once removed two different generations with none between them. For each extra removed there is one more generation in between them is my understanding of this chart. My Mum is the one we rely on for this info but at 81 she may not be around for long even though she is fit and healthy. Therefore would be good to have someone else who gets it.

I will need to buy Coke specially for this as I don't drink it either. Prefer Diet Coke for its taste.



KBW-1953 said:


> Here is a link to a Genealogy chart that will let you know how they coin the phrase. Most people get mixed up on 1 and 2nd cousins etc. and 1 cousin once removed. I have the hang of it now. http://genealogy.about.com/library/nrelationshipchart.htm


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

And the beat goes on! We just can't give it up this week!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> If one uses bacon grease to sear the meat, then cooks the meat with Coke, does the acid eat the grease and each cancels out the other?
> Just askin'
> 
> 
> ...


Now, dandylion, that's a question for a chemistry professor. You are so funny!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

you mean you didn't google this?????? 



DorisT said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > If one uses bacon grease to sear the meat, then cooks the meat with Coke, does the acid eat the grease and each cancels out the other?
> ...


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I HAVE TO give it up for tonight. Like any good Leo, I'm meeting friends for lunch tomorrow to continue my month long celebration. 
Good Night, and I must say that parting is REEALLLLLY sweet sorrow tonight. Nite all.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> mmm... Just finished dinner, Chicken leg quarters, with ground pepper and sliced lemons under the skin, and ground pepper and a pinch of salt on skin, then lemon squeezed over the back side of the leg quarter and more s & p. with cheezy potates, and peas & corn.


We had chicken tonight, also. I made up the recipe as I went along. Started with a dozen chicken drumsticks in the crock pot, 1/2 a jar of Prego spaghetti sauce with sausage, three bell peppers (a red, yellow, and orange one), some fresh basil and let it cook on Low for awhile and then turned it up to High. Served it with farfalle. The meat just fell off the bone. It was like chicken cacciatore. Now I have leftovers and won't have to cook tomorrow night.

What are your cheezy potatoes? Recipe?


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone with green sickness or with a similarly-afflicted relative, here's what I did with a photograph of a timing cover!
> 
> Dave


It roars!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I have only read The Package so far, but have subscribed for the whole collection from Annie's Attic. Enjoyed the book and intend to take a couple with me on vacation in September.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> You've just made me a very happy camper;-). I love scotch eggs, no matter how bad they may be. I tried making my own previously, but always undercook them when deep-frying. Baking sounds like a great solution. How long do you typically bake them for?


Typically 20 to 30 minutes at 350F.

While I don't have the recipe in front of me, here is the way we'd go about making Scotch Eggs

1. Hard boil the eggs first. 
2. Crack open a raw egg and beat it in the bowl for an egg wash. 
3. Crack all the boiled eggs, then dip in egg wash.
4. Coat each egg with uniformly thick amounts of raw ground sausage
5. Dip each egg in bread crumbs
6. Place each egg on greased baking sheet and bake in 350F oven for 20-30 minutes.

I'll have to find the exact recipe, but that gives you the gist of it. I won a cooking contest 3 times in the same day. 1 with the Scotch Eggs, 1 with the Shortbread, and 1 with Cottage Pie. Loved that!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> Oh, Maelinde, thank you! Very fun! Even after 9 hours on low, the veggies still have a smidgeon of bite. Bless you!


I'm so glad you enjoyed the Pizza Soup! It is a favorite here, too. 

The best part is that it is so totally customizable to what you like. I love versatility in a recipe.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have never eaten a scotch egg, but they sound delicious! Wonder how many WW points plus it would be? I think I'll check out the Biggest Loser. I need all the encouragement I can get! It's been a bad eating 2 weeks!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have never eaten a scotch egg, but they sound delicious! Wonder how many WW points plus it would be? I think I'll check out the Biggest Loser. I need all the encouragement I can get! It's been a bad eating 2 weeks!


They are so yummy! It is hard to eat more than 1 at a time, as they are pretty rich.

It is worth trying them at least once - you'll enjoy it.

I'm craving a Scotch Egg so bad now!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

just popped in for a bit, not been able to be here much this wkend, but this scotch egg thing, my goodness. it sounds very interesting! gottta give it a go. if i can get my eggs to peal, that is the biggest thorn in my side, we love deviled eggs, but i can never get my eggs to peal and look decient. but since these are covered.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to look up the pizza soup. I didn't save it, but it just sounds too good not to make. Plus I love cooking in the crock pot!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've heard that if you put them in ice water they are easier to peel.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Some of these things do not mean anything to some people, however, when you are a family orientate sentimentalist, it is like gold.
> 
> What a sweet thing to have shared with you, especially with your appreciation of the family history!


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going to brag here and say my mother made the best pies - as a youngster growing up she had to help cook for the threshers. she always used lard and ice water for her crusts that practically flaked just looking at them. i make decent pies but nothing like hers.
> 
> and who says mr. chips would not have enjoyed a motorcycle ride - robes flowing in the wind. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, you are a love!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful! We have a plant that sprang up out of nowhere and have gotten one already and it has five more growing on the same plant. Can't wait for it to get ready. We have babied this plant so the grandkids could enjoy them this year. I had two growing on a fence so I made a sling for them until they were big enough to put down on the ground. I just crocheted a small bag like swatch with a handle that we hooked on the fence then used some fishing line to make sure it stayed. I let it get a bit larger than a baseball. Then we put it on the ground to let it finish growing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone with green sickness or with a similarly-afflicted relative, here's what I did with a photograph of a timing cover!
> ...


Thanks Mary, I love doodling with odd pics to see whether I can come up with something interesting. We're thinking of turning the swirly timing cover into a clock, it has that kind of look about it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Scotch Eggs
> Cook it British!
> 
> Brian Turner's Favourite British Recipes
> ...


Brian Turner is a great traditional chef, this is the way most people make them and they're great eaten cold on picnics with a salad. I use a fairly standard basic sausagemeat and sometimes mix in some extra herbs, dried oregano and rosemary work really well. Another way to liven up standard sausagemeat is to mix in two good tablespoons of a _Ploughman's Pickle_ like _Branston_, it really makes a difference!

A good trick with the eggs is to cool them off quickly in cold water after they've been boiled before shelling, this reduces the dark ring around the yolks which doesn't do any harm, they just look better without it when you cut them.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been told that this is prevent to the dark ring developing around the yoke. Tapping the blunt end of the egg (where the air pocket is) and then peeling from this broken area works- rarely now do I get a horrid looking egg, and prior to this like southern gal I couldn't get them to look decent.



pammie1234 said:


> I've heard that if you put them in ice water they are easier to peel.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

ssofalvi said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thank you Dave for making this wonderful thread! Oh, and 'Hello from the capital of Canada!!' (Hint: It is not Toronto!)
> Believe it or not, I have read through most of the 18 pages of conversation through this tea party! I have to say that because I have read/heard all the conversations around here I feel like a bit of a wallflower right now! So I decided to introduce myself.
> My name is Sarah and I am a novice knitter. Haha, it is somewhat of a point of pride with me that I can now say I am a 'novice' instead of 'beginner'! I have completed abut a dozen projects including but not limited to a hat, multiple scarves, a bath mat and baby booties. Currently I have... um... 5? 6? projects on my needles. I am struggling with two-at-a-time-magic-loop-toe-up-socks as I have knitted the whole toe and it looks like it is only wide enough for a toddler! However, recently I realized that my pattern is for worsted weight yarn and I am using sock yarn, so maybe it is the size of yarn... I guess I am just dreading frogging all that hard work! Does anyone knit swatches for socks? Are you supposed to make a gauge swatch for socks??
> ...


Hi Sarah,
Glad you joined us. Hope you enjoy KP, it's a very friendly and helpful place.
Rebecca


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Another trick for getting hard boiled eggs to peel easier is to put a splash of white vinegar in with the water.

For my particular stove, we've found that if we put the eggs in first, add the water and vinegar. Set the stove temp to high and the timer for exactly (or should I say egg-zactly???) 22 minutes, the eggs boil just right and there is no ring around the yolk.

Randy's been wanting deviled eggs lately, I really should make him some. One thing in my family is that you NEVER set the deviled eggs in front of Randy first. Nobody would get a chance! :lol:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> For anyone with green sickness or with a similarly-afflicted relative, here's what I did with a photograph of a timing cover!
> 
> Dave


This is really neat.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

KBW-1953 said:


> Thank you Dave. I have several more photos. As I said before, I do genealogy and pictures are a big part of that. A lot of the photos are from England, however, my mother's father and mother came to Canada in 1919 and my Dad and his parents and siblings came in 1928. Some of the outfits are so priceless.


I love these pictures. I was given a copy of my family like these and I will charish them. The way they dressed and the black and white. I wish I had a bigger home with lots of wall space so I can display them instead of having these wonderful pictures stored away.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Bluebirdlet said:


> KBW-1953 said:
> 
> 
> > There is more of my family. )
> ...


What wonderful memories you have of your grandma. Can't believe she was married at 14! She must have been a stoic and good person to make a success of it and produce 11 children. Those memories are so precious you should write it all down for future generations.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

What a wonderful Tea Party this has been! I haven't had much to contribute, but I have enjoyed reading all of the posts. Next week I shall try to post my receipt for a Pina Colada Cake that i make for Christmas every year. We are not fans of candied fruit, so this is my version of a light fruitcake. Thanks Dave and everyone!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a wonderful Tea Party this has been! I haven't had much to contribute, but I have enjoyed reading all of the posts. Next week I shall try to post my receipt for a Pina Colada Cake that i make for Christmas every year. We are not fans of candied fruit, so this is my version of a light fruitcake. Thanks Dave and everyone!


It really has gone splendidly, thanks to you and everybody else for keeping it light and fun, just the way a weekend of chatter should be!

Pina Colada Cake sounds like fun, can't wait!

Dave


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I think this is the best weekend we have had to date. Have really enjoyed all the posts and the receipes.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Yes, yes, yes !!!! It would make a wonderful clock. You are so gifted. The picture is so sharp that you took of the Kawasaki. So detailed. Thanks for sharing with us.
mary in VT


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow page 43 already, Oh my gosh, Scotch eggs, how I miss those, it's 6am and my mouth is watering trying to catch up on the posts and all this talk of food. Dave you had to mention Branston Pickle .. mmm one of my all time favourites. 
I was instant messaging our Soldier last night, he wants home made cookies, I told him he is lucky, it's one of my specialties .. LOL I bake every week. Glenn says he will be the most popular man in his unit once he gets my cookies. Now I have to figure out how to send them without turning into crumbs. I've never put a care package together before.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Branston Pickle is a UK favourite that is served in pubs as part of a Ploughman's Lunch. Although this tangy vegetable pickle has lots of ingredients, it is worth the effort. Tastes great with cheeses.
Branston Pickle
Added by Maintenance script

Ingredients Edit
&#9632; 16 ounces carrots 
&#9632; 16 medium swede (rutabaga) 
&#9632; 6 cloves garlic 
&#9632; 9 ounces dates 
&#9632; 16 ounces cauliflower 
&#9632; 2 jars pearl onions 
&#9632; 3 apples 
&#9632; 15 ounces sweet gherkins 
&#9632; 1 lb dark brown sugar 
&#9632; 11/2 teaspoons salt 
&#9632; 3 fluid ounces lemon juice 
&#9632; 20 fluid ounces malt vinegar 
&#9632; 2 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
&#9632; 4 teaspoons mustard seeds 
&#9632; 3 teaspoons ground allspice 
&#9632; 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper (optional) 
&#9632; 1/2 bottle browning sauce, for colouring 

Directions Edit
1. Cube the carrots and swede, and finely chop the garlic, dates, cauliflower, onions, apples, zucchini and gherkins.
2. Combine all the ingredients except the colouring in a large saucepan and bring to the boil; reduce the heat to a simmer.
3. Simmer until the swede is cooked through but still firm (about 11&#8260;2 to 2 hours).
4. Then add the liquid colouring until the colour is dark brown. 
5. Spoon into warm sterilized jars and seal. 
6. Leave for at least 3 weeks to let the flavours mature. 


Sounds incredibly good! I know that when some ladies make the relishes, the one I like is a zuchini relish. I like it smoothered on bread with a slice of old cheddar! So good!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Wow page 43 already, Oh my gosh, Scotch eggs, how I miss those, it's 6am and my mouth is watering trying to catch up on the posts and all this talk of food. Dave you had to mention Branston Pickle .. mmm one of my all time favourites.
> I was instant messaging our Soldier last night, he wants home made cookies, I told him he is lucky, it's one of my specialties .. LOL I bake every week. Glenn says he will be the most popular man in his unit once he gets my cookies. Now I have to figure out how to send them without turning into crumbs. I've never put a care package together before.


Oh my goodness...I've just spent an hour catching up! That's what happens when I don't turn the computer on for a whole day!

First, on sending cookies--try freezing them in an airtight bag first and pack them with plenty of cushioning--I've done that when sending baked goods, and it seems to help keep things fresh and "uncrumbly." 

Now I'm going to have to make Scotch eggs--and the recipes you all have posted look right to me. I may try with the turkey sausage and baking so BF can have some too; I haven't made any for years! I really love eggs in so many ways--deviled, too. That's my "thing" for the holidays (I always have to make two extra, since I want the plate full for company, but I can never resist eating some while I'm cooking).

So...update from Sunday--of course, as often happens, we changed our plans! The chance of rain (which sends vendors and visitors running for cover) was pretty high, so we did not go to Indian Market (as it turned out, there was some flooding in the city as they got over an inch of rain in an hour later in the day). My train ride has to wait, but I've lived this long without one, so I think I'm okay with that. Ha ha.

Instead, we went to the flea market, where DD found some fun things for herself and we got some calabasitas (Mexican squash, which spell check wants to turn into "calabooses"!), which I'll cook up with some onions and perhaps a portion with peppers (for the others, no peppers for me). YUM. Then we met his ex and the kids for a lovely meal at an Italian restaurant. I had what they called a California pizza, which is very similar to the ones I make at home (chicken, mushrooms, tomatoes, spinach, and white sauce). Of course, though it was billed as a personal pizza, it was rather large and I brought half home to eat today!

Today DD goes to her first college class of this semester! Neither of us can believe it's time already, but yes, it is. Today is also my parents' anniversary (52 years!).

I even managed to get a little crocheting done in between.  I have quite a few rows to go on the tunic, but I have made progress!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all - have been away from KP this weekend - working at my daugher's house putting in new bathroom fixtures, etc. All the family was in (other daughter from Springfield, IL and son and DIL from Madison, WI) - did a lot of cooking. Made spaghetti with ragu sauce, salad and garlic bread for Saturday night and pulled pork sandiwiches with cucumber salad and sweet corn for Sunday.

My former work colleagues' reunion on Saturday night was a lot of fun - good to see everyone again and the food was marvelous - new kind of BBQ chicken: http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/Alabama-BBQ-Chicken/7652/?extcode=M00KSCR00

I made the following dish: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/potato-leek-gratin.html?cm_src=RECIPESEARCH

Plus there was German chocolate cake, cucumber/yogurt salad, Mediterranean orzo salad, sweet corn, fresh fruit, good bread and of course, wine!! Lovely evening with great friends and great cooks. The food was fabulous...better than any 5-star restaurant!

I haven't read all of the tea party pages but will catch up throughout today -- Lovely turnout!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Branston Pickle is a UK favourite that is served in pubs as part of a Ploughman's Lunch. Although this tangy vegetable pickle has lots of ingredients, it is worth the effort. Tastes great with cheeses.
> Branston Pickle
> Added by Maintenance script
> 
> ...


What size and / or how many zucchinis? Seeded? Or small ones that have tiny seeds?
This sounds absolutely delicious! For the Brown Sauce do you use A1 or HP (my favorite, btw)?


----------



## wlbindub (May 21, 2011)

Hi darowil, I have made the pot roast with coke and yes, it is very good, but I also have a recipe called "Drunken Potroast" which you use a can of beer in it and after it cooks all day you would never know it was cooked with beer. It was delicious!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

What size and / or how many zucchinis? Seeded? Or small ones that have tiny seeds?
This sounds absolutely delicious! For the Brown Sauce do you use A1 or HP (my favorite, btw)? Siouxann

I dont know the answer to this one as I never made the zucchini relish only bought it. I am just guessing here, but I think it is the zucchini but with the seeds scooped out prior to making it. You would substitute the cucumbers for the zucchini and make the relish the same way.

As far as the ingredients in the Branston Pickle, I just copy and pasted from a British site. I have never seen this Branston Pickle and had to look up the recipe. Dave will have to anwer about the type of Brown Sauce as I dont know. Dave, what kind is it?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> What size and / or how many zucchinis? Seeded? Or small ones that have tiny seeds?
> This sounds absolutely delicious! For the Brown Sauce do you use A1 or HP (my favorite, btw)? Siouxann
> 
> I dont know the answer to this one as I never made the zucchini relish only bought it. I am just guessing here, but I think it is the zucchini but with the seeds scooped out prior to making it. You would substitute the cucumbers for the zucchini and make the relish the same way.
> ...


I have never bothered to make it in my life, _Branston_ is a commercial brand of _Ploughman's Pickle_ and we have it with cold savouries, especially a chunk of cheese with bread and washed down with a pint of ale as a _Ploughman's Lunch_, a pub favourite.

Looking at the ingedients, it looks to me like it's _gravy browning_ which is a neutral tasting brown colouring added to stock to make it dark brown. You wouldn't need any extra flavours added because there's quite enought in there already. The vegetables are cut up fairly small, I would say something like a quarter-inch dice, if that's any help.

I don't personaly know of anybody who has bothered to make it, the original and its many clones are in every supermarket and corner shop in the country and very reasonably priced. There are some things it's just not worth making, particularly when the original has a very distinctive flavour it would be very difficult to match or improve upon. I'd have a look in a speciality grocery store, try a jar and see whether you like it.

Dave


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have just this minute worked my way to the End of the tea party. Do you have a tea party every week, Dave? I've never been to tea with you and the others before. I'm going on holiday (to London, hooray!) for 2 weeks on 31 Aug so I don't know if I'll have time to come next week. I have a lovely cake recipe/receipt I can bring with me, if you like. It's my favourite cake and very easy to make. The German cake recipes are usually delicious, much nicer than most other countries' (except the fruit cake and fairy cakes my Mum used to make).


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I have just this minute worked my way to the End of the tea party. Do you have a tea party every week, Dave? I've never been to tea with you and the others before. I'm going on holiday (to London, hooray!) for 2 weeks on 31 Aug so I don't know if I'll have time to come next week. I have a lovely cake recipe/receipt I can bring with me, if you like. It's my favourite cake and very easy to make. The German cake recipes are usually delicious, much nicer than most other countries' (except the fruit cake and fairy cakes my Mum used to make).


The idea was that it would just be for a Saturday/Sunday afternoon chat over a cuppa when I started it a few months ago, but it's grown a little since then! I start a new thread every Friday at 11pm BST (midnight CET) with a receipt, usually something sweet, then post a link at the end of the previous weekend's Party, that's how it works.

Have fun in London, you won't be short of things to do, whatever the weather.

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Scotslass, I have a suggestion, use tissue paper and wrap the cookies then wrap with bubble wrap. I have sent many a care packages to my DH who was in the Navy and Halloween was my favorite time to send goodies. Send Kool aide, peanut butter, crackers, things that will get them protein. I don't know how chocolate will hold up but if it is winter and not hot you should be fine. Chewing gum, lollipops. Try to pick a few of his favorites then some items he can share while hording his favorites. Not that I wouldn't want him to share just that it is nice that they have something special just for themselves. My Dh use to hang the gum and lollipops from his locker and let the guys get one as they walked by. I sent a package APO once took it three days to reach him. It was his easter basket. I was amazed when he told me that it only took three days. Usually it took two weeks. It cost me but it was worth it. His favorite was Black jelly beans and dark caramels I would send a bag of each for him and a bag of the colored ones and light caramels for the guys he worked with. I would go all out cause I knew they didn't have that kind of stuff on the ships so he was really glad to get my packages. May God keep your soldier safe.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

To boil eggs, put in a pan cover with water bring to a boil cut off heat let sit 10 min. and they are done, the longer you boil a egg the more rubbery they get.Older eggs peel easier than fresh ones. Bacon grease is still very much a staple in a lot of old southern homes.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

This is exactly the way I hard boil my eggs. Works perfectly and the eggs are so easy to peel, especially the older eggs.


martin keith said:


> To boil eggs, put in a pan cover with water bring to a boil cut off heat let sit 10 min. and they are done, the longer you boil a egg the more rubbery they get.Older eggs peel easier than fresh ones. Bacon grease is still very much a staple in a lot of old southern homes.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Scotslass, I have a suggestion, use tissue paper and wrap the cookies then wrap with bubble wrap. I have sent many a care packages to my DH who was in the Navy and Halloween was my favorite time to send goodies. Send Kool aide, peanut butter, crackers, things that will get them protein. I don't know how chocolate will hold up but if it is winter and not hot you should be fine. Chewing gum, lollipops. Try to pick a few of his favorites then some items he can share while hording his favorites. Not that I wouldn't want him to share just that it is nice that they have something special just for themselves. My Dh use to hang the gum and lollipops from his locker and let the guys get one as they walked by. I sent a package APO once took it three days to reach him. It was his easter basket. I was amazed when he told me that it only took three days. Usually it took two weeks. It cost me but it was worth it. His favorite was Black jelly beans and dark caramels I would send a bag of each for him and a bag of the colored ones and light caramels for the guys he worked with. I would go all out cause I knew they didn't have that kind of stuff on the ships so he was really glad to get my packages. May God keep your soldier safe.


Some of the guys like beef jerky, too. And those little tubes of drink powder to make the water taste better. Can't remember the brand. I'm sure he'll let you know what he likes. A group I once belonged to used to send coffee.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

the to go packets are nice they can put it in a bottle of water and have a nice drink. Coffee is a great idea.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have finally reached the end of reading the posts, what a wonderful variety we have had this weekend. I have really enjoyed reading every post. Hope everyone has a good week. I am off to bed with a cup of peppermint tea and some homemade biscuits, a gift from a friend, similar to a brandy snap, lovely and crisp when fresh but they do get softer and chewer if I manage not to eat them all when crisp!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

martin keith said:


> To boil eggs, put in a pan cover with water bring to a boil cut off heat let sit 10 min. and they are done, the longer you boil a egg the more rubbery they get.Older eggs peel easier than fresh ones. Bacon grease is still very much a staple in a lot of old southern homes.


me too.... the 10 min is plenty and the eggs are much easier to digest (like all protein) if they are not cooked to the rubbery stage...


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a wonderful Tea Party this has been! I haven't had much to contribute, but I have enjoyed reading all of the posts. Next week I shall try to post my receipt for a Pina Colada Cake that i make for Christmas every year. We are not fans of candied fruit, so this is my version of a light fruitcake. Thanks Dave and everyone!


Oh, Siouxann, that sounds wonderful! I am very much looking forward to that recipe!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

BettyAnn said:


> I think this is the best weekend we have had to date. Have really enjoyed all the posts and the receipes.


I have really enjoyed this Tea Party as well!

Thank you Dave for being the host with the most, and thank you to everyone who participated to make for a really fun Tea Party!!

For the next Tea Party, I'll share my receipt for Crock Pot Wassail, and I'll really try to find my receipt for the Scotch Eggs. I think it is in the cookbook titled "Celtic Folklore Cooking" - which is way more than a simple cookbook as it shares much about the Celtic culture and folklore and why these receipts are so important. I highly recommend it for anyone who enjoys cooking and reading about the Celtic culture. I'm half Irish, so have a very deep love of these things.

I also want to learn to cook pub foods that are popular in all of the British Isles. I'd really love to learn how to make a proper beer battered fish and chips dinner.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I'm going on holiday (to London, hooray!) for 2 weeks on 31 Aug so I don't know if I'll have time to come next week. I have a lovely cake recipe/receipt I can bring with me, if you like. It's my favourite cake and very easy to make. The German cake recipes are usually delicious, much nicer than most other countries' (except the fruit cake and fairy cakes my Mum used to make).


Howdi95,

Wow! My Irish grandparents used to make faerie cakes when I was a child. I wonder if there are any receipts around to make one?

Have a wonderful trip in London!

I'm waxing nostalgic again, and that is a good thing. What a great weekend!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Some of the guys like beef jerky, too. And those little tubes of drink powder to make the water taste better. Can't remember the brand. I'm sure he'll let you know what he likes. A group I once belonged to used to send coffee.


Crystal Light, perhaps? Our new favorite is a liquid called Liquid Mio. It is in a small plastic squeeze bottle and allows you to use as little or as much as you'd like. My favorite is the Pomegranate Berry flavor, but Randy likes the Iced Tea one best.

I wonder if the Liquid Mio would be easy to ship? Hmmm


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> the to go packets are nice they can put it in a bottle of water and have a nice drink. Coffee is a great idea.


There is something else that Randy likes a lot. It is I think a Starbucks product and it is instant iced coffee designed to put in bottled water.

I keep thinking it is called Instant Iced Via or something like that. He loves it. I don't do coffee - can't stand it. LOL

If he likes hot coffee, you might want to send him a French Press travel mug that also presses the coffee, and send along some coarsely ground coffee beans. Randy loves his regular sized French Press and says that it makes the best coffee ever. He doesn't care for the drip coffee anymore.

Our best friend's brother is a civilian who just went to work over in Kuwait for his company. We all got together and sent him a care package. Not sure if he got it yet, but we sent some Star Wars playing cards and we know he'll love those, as he's a geek. LOL We have the same rules for the civilians as sending things to soldiers. And, we also got lots of snacks like trail mix and such. This way he can share.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Maelinde...you will share some of that Celtic Folklore with your receipt won't you?


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Maelinde...you will share some of that Celtic Folklore with your receipt won't you?


Sure! I love anything Celtic, really. It shows up in most of my other artwork, too.

I've got to find the book, first, though!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Maelinde...you will share some of that Celtic Folklore with your receipt won't you?


There has been a bit of a discussion on receipt vs recipe.
Here is what wikipedia says about receipt and recipe which is the same as any other dictionary's definition.

A recipe is a set of instructions that describe how to prepare or make something, especially a culinary dish.
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Recipe

Receipt
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
A receipt is a written acknowledgment that a specified article or sum of money has been received as an exchange for goods or services. The receipt is evidence of purchase of the property or service obtained in the exchange[1].


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Whatever the current meaning, I like Dave's definition, it reminds me of my Momma.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Whatever the current meaning, I like Dave's definition, it reminds me of my Momma.


I just think that it is interesting on how the meanings of words evolve into other meanings. Different parts of the country/ies keep or retain original meanings and other parts have different influences on words. I think it is rather an interesting thing as to how different cultures and their languages influence others. When searching the origins of some words/customes we see how small the world really has become. ie. this Tea Party is virtual over the whole world but has its start in England!
Isnt it a little funny how some words bring back memories of others? I know for my mother, she always had this little expression of "goodness gracious" whenever she was frustrated!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for all your packaging suggestions, I like the drink flavoring ideas, I haven't heard of the iced coffee one though, I will have to go hunting. 
I remember fairie cakes, I just had this odd memory, when my mum was in the hospital having my sister (1970) my dad had to make us breakfast, for some really odd reason he made strawberry angel delight and mixed cornflakes with it. I don't know why that came to mind .. couldn't wait for mum to get home


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Thank you for all your packaging suggestions, I like the drink flavoring ideas, I haven't heard of the iced coffee one though, I will have to go hunting.
> I remember fairie cakes, I just had this odd memory, when my mum was in the hospital having my sister (1970) my dad had to make us breakfast, for some really odd reason he made strawberry angel delight and mixed cornflakes with it. I don't know why that came to mind .. couldn't wait for mum to get home


You just reminded me of the time when my dad did the laundry when I was a child and turned everything pink because he put my red velvet dress in with everything else.  Dear man 

I had a lovely lunch today at Max & Irmas rest. with friends I used to work with and then stopping at Joanne Fabrics for some bargains, then watching a biography of Joan Crawford on Turner Classic Movies. 
It's taken some time to catch up here and something reminded me that I'd love to get an authentic recipe/receipt for Colcannon. I love potatoes and cabbage and have several recipes, but which one is authentic???????? I wonder????

Missed all, yall today, and here it is almost midnight again. My eyes are really tired from all of this computer reading. Going to bed now. 
See you next time. Sue


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I think you would use "Kitchen Bouquet" for the brown sauce...It is the most widely known here in the states...Della


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am getting ready to start a scarf and there is part of the instructions I don't understand. It says to cast-on in the middle of the row using a twisted purlwise cast-on. I will copy the section so you can see what is going on. I did not see anything on youtube. Hope someone can help me!
Thanks!


K21, sl 1 as if to knit, move yarn to front, sl 1 as if to knit, pass the first slipped stitch over the second and off the needle.  Continue to sl 1 and pass first over and off until a total of four stitches have been bound off.  Sl last stitch on right needle back to left.  Turn.  Move yarn to front.  Cast on 5 sts using a twisted purlwise cast on.  Turn.  Sl 1 as if to knit, pass the extra cast on stitch over the next stitch.  Slip stitch back to left needle.  K22.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't you think the good Lord knew what he was doing when he taught us how to use natural things from the earth, animals that take from the earth in place of the artificial and highly processed things the food people are pushing today? Natural was always better...Della



DorisT said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to brag here and say my mother made the best pies - as a youngster growing up she had to help cook for the threshers. she always used lard and ice water for her crusts that practically flaked just looking at them. i make decent pies but nothing like hers.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Maelinde, all you need for beer batter fish is the beer. Most people in Florida use good ole fashion Bud, get some La. fish fry batter or cracker meal, pour in a bowl add the beer no water and an egg maybe a little milk and coat your fish and fry it. Yum.
Of course that is off the top of my head. My family use to have a fish fry every 4th of July because that was my grandfather's birthday. It was a huge thing for my family because it was so large. Now a day we don't do that as the family has gotten smaller. My cousins still on occassion have a good ole get together and we do fish, crabs and shrimp. Everyone brings a dish and we have a grand time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - if you purled through the back loop wouldn't that give you twisted stitch> i think the rest of the directions are pretty much what they say - moving the working yarn to the back or the front - slispping stitches and psso. it would be great to see the scarf when it is finished.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I am getting ready to start a scarf and there is part of the instructions I don't understand. It says to cast-on in the middle of the row using a twisted purlwise cast-on. I will copy the section so you can see what is going on. I did not see anything on youtube. Hope someone can help me!
> Thanks!
> 
> K21, sl 1 as if to knit, move yarn to front, sl 1 as if to knit, pass the first slipped stitch over the second and off the needle. Continue to sl 1 and pass first over and off until a total of four stitches have been bound off. Sl last stitch on right needle back to left. Turn. Move yarn to front. Cast on 5 sts using a twisted purlwise cast on. Turn. Sl 1 as if to knit, pass the extra cast on stitch over the next stitch. Slip stitch back to left needle. K22.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > Maelinde...you will share some of that Celtic Folklore with your receipt won't you?
> ...


My distinction between 'recipe' and 'receipt' where culinary directions are concerned are the traditional English, UK version, definitions. They were certainly standard up until WWII, the shift to using only the word 'recipe' did not become prevalent until the early 1960s. In most cases, a 'recipe' was more a list of ingredients in any kind of compound, including food. I have a slight interest in photography and have 'recipes' for all kinds of chemicals, the term is also used by pharmacists, smelters, paint manufacturers, parfumiers and many other industrial processes.

The French word for culinary instructions is _recette_ and this is highly relevant since the English language is a version of Low-German overlaid with French, with lots of extra terms from almost every other language around the globe thrown in for good measure.

The first appearance of the word 'receipt' is around 1386 during the reign of Plantagenet King Richard II, who was born in Bordeaux. Besides many other things, Richard was a great patron of the arts and established a large and fashionable court, he entertained on a lavish scale and some of the earliest English writings on the art of cookery date from this period.

The word 'recipe' starts to appear in the early seventeenth century, during the reign of James I of England, VI of Scotland. His Mother, Mary Queen of Scots, had previously been Queen Consort of King Francis II of France and Mary's tastes heavily influenced her son. When he became King of England and travelled down to London, James brought with him most of his household including his own cooks. The arrival of James changed the style of food in England, dishes became more complex and it became the subject of much writing; the words 'recipe' and 'receipt' became almost interchangeable.

Skipping a couple of centuries we come to the Victorian era, a time of many social changes. One of the consequences of the industrial revolution and a vast sprawling empire, was a new _middle-class_ needed to administer the whole thing. It is during this period that members of this new monied and upwardly mobile social group tried very hard to distance themselves from their working-class backgrounds. We get a massive interest in etiquette and notions of 'polite society', together with a large measure of snobbery.

From the nineteenth century right up until the 1960s, English cookery was heavily influenced by French chefs, most notably Alexis Soyer who was the most famous chef in Victorian England and Auguste Escoffier who was head chef at the Savoy in London, both were prolific food writers. It is quite possible the return to the word 'receipt' was partly a misheard Anglicised version of the French term, but by the late Victorian period we find the term back in widespread use.

The _French connection_ is important, if the most influential and innovative chefs are French, then both the elite and the 'upwardly mobile' in society will try to sound fashionable. The habit of using the word 'receipt' continued through until quite recent times. I personally stick with the distinction because it is the word I grew up with.

One always has to be careful when dealing with _Wikipedia_, there are very good reasons why it is not accepted as a reliable source by English universities. Since it is very much part of the international unregulated online free-for-all that is _The Internet_, Wikipedia isn't specific to any single country or culture, it is a hybrid. Secondly, there is a bizarre belief that it will evolve and become ever more accurate as it is refined by many contributors; democracy may be a very nice idea, but there have been a good many instances where the majority have been mistaken, hopelessly and disastrously so in some cases. Wikipedia is 'consensus encyclopaedia', it relies on the knowledge and good intent of its contributors, these cannot always be guaranteed.

A few years ago the former Director of Light Musical Entertainment at the BBC, Ronnie Hazlehurst, died. He composed many pieces during his career, including the theme tunes to several popular television series. Upon his death, rather than consult the archives as they should have done, lazy journalists tapped his name into Wikipedia for the information on which to base an obituary. In the Wikipedia article was the somewhat surprising fact that Ronnie Hazlehurst was responsible for the music of _S Club 7_, a UK group specialising in a version of _Euro-Pop_, which had been manufactured by _Spice Girls_ former manager Simon Fuller. Embarrassingly, even the BBC's own journalists were stupid enough to rely on this very dodgy and unreliable source and along with most other newspapers, had to make apologies and corrections.

At best, Wikipedia will supply a rough outline of a subject and point one towards the area to look for information, but it cannot be trusted as an authority, as the Hazlehurst fiasco proves. It is banned as a source by academic institutions, unless the information can be substantiated and corroborated by more reliable and trustworthy articles.

Of course, you only have my word for any of this, you'll have to look it all up for yourselves to be really sure!

I do hope I haven't bored everyone into a coma with all the history.
Dave


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - i know i'm not alone when i say we all love your history lessons. please don't ever stop.

sam

I do hope I haven't bored everyone into a coma with all the history.
Dave[/quote]


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i know i'm not alone when i say we all love your history lessons. please don't ever stop.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam,

This one was a bit tricky. English is a _living language_ and continually evolving. Words come into, then out of, fashion over time; sometimes they 'lie dormant' for many years, only to return with an altogether new meaning and application.

One of the great joys of _Art History_ is that it has so many facets; if the adage 'art reflects life' has any truth to it, it's a good idea to have a working knowledge of the period in which it was created. My own specialist area is _Modernism_, but to understand that, I find it useful to have a working knowledge of what came before.

I've tried to keep it light, but the history of food and meals is fairly complicated. As can be seen by the evolution of just two words, small changes in terminology can reflect great changes in the what we eat and the way we describe it.

I've started to precis my history of _Afternoon Tea_, the first instalment should be ready by next weekend. I wrote the original version twenty-eight years ago and it needs considerable revision and up-dating. We didn't drink tea in the fourteenth century, so at least the court of Richard II doesn't feature!

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What a wonderful Tea Party this has been! I haven't had much to contribute, but I have enjoyed reading all of the posts. Next week I shall try to post my receipt for a Pina Colada Cake that i make for Christmas every year. We are not fans of candied fruit, so this is my version of a light fruitcake. Thanks Dave and everyone!


SiouxAnn, I am most certainly looking forward to you Piña Colada Cake! That sounds delightful, too! Can't wait!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> My distinction between 'recipe' and 'receipt' where culinary directions are concerned are the traditional English, UK version, definitions. They were certainly standard up until WWII, the shift to using only the word 'recipe' did not become prevalent until the early 1960s. In most cases, a 'recipe' was more a list of ingredients in any kind of compound, including food. I have a slight interest in photography and have 'recipes' for all kinds of chemicals, the term is also used by pharmacists, smelters, paint manufacturers, parfumiers and many other industrial processes.
> 
> The French word for culinary instructions is _recette_ and this is highly relevant since the English language is a version of Low-German overlaid with French, with lots of extra terms from almost every other language around the globe thrown in for good measure.
> 
> ...


*From World Wide Words:* Here's some more, Dave!

Q From Jonathon Williams and many other subscribers: In your item on fudge, you quoted a newspaper that referred to a receipt for the sweetmeat. Not recipe?

A Receipt is an old form that means the same as recipe. Both derive from Latin recipere, to receive or take. Receipt was first used in medieval English as a formula or prescription for a medicinal preparation (Chaucer is the first known user, in the Canterbury Tales of about 1386). The sense of a written statement saying that money or goods have been received only arrived at the beginning of the seventeenth century.

Recipe is the imperative, take!, from the same Latin verb. It was traditionally the first word in a prescription, heading the list of ingredients. This was often abbreviated to a letter R with a bar through the leg, a form that still sometimes appears on modern prescription forms. Recipe has been used alongside receipt since the eighteenth century in the sense of cookery instructions, gradually replacing it over time. At the time the newspaper report was written, 1895, receipt was still common.

Its by no means entirely defunct even today. It is often  but by no means always  a deliberate archaism. John Wilson noted, It was used on British television, up to the late 1990s, on the programme Two Fat Ladies, featuring Clarissa Dickson Wright and the late Jennifer Paterson, who invariably spoke of receipts. She said this with (metaphorical) relish and I feel sure she did it for effect as a conscious statement of her background and style.

But many other subscribers have told me that it has survived until recently in parts of the English-speaking world, especially the United States. Douglas G Wilson confirms this: I heard it routinely in the 1960s, though only from older people. The Dictionary of American Regional English seems to suggest that it became more-or-less obsolete around 1960. William and Mary Morris wrote in their column Words, Wit, and Wisdom in 1970, Throughout New England and in rural areas in many other parts of the country, you will still hear receipt more often than recipe. So at least the Morrises thought it was still very widely current in 1970.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dave my husband says the same as you do about Wikapedia and totally discourages the children from using it as a research form. I drag them off to the library so that they see the computer isn't the only form of information.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Branston Pickle is a UK favourite that is served in pubs as part of a Ploughman's Lunch. Although this tangy vegetable pickle has lots of ingredients, it is worth the effort. Tastes great with cheeses.
> Branston Pickle
> Added by Maintenance script
> 
> ...


Can't thank you enough for this tantalizing concoction, & for the insights about the culture behind it!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I loved your history lesson Dave. I always look forward to reading your posts as I learn something new every time. You are fascinating. Of course I am the worse when it comes to grammer and punctuating along with spelling. Funny how I can see when someone has misspelled something including myself. However, I can't for the life of me spell certian words even if I know they are wrong. As for your history lessons they are wonderful. I use to hate history until I had a professor in my first year of college who made it fun and I found myself wanting to learn more. He had told us as long as we wrote down what he put on the board we could pass his class. I am an average student and find it hard to ace a class. But I have over the years found myself helping older people than I learn just basic math, I couldn't believe that there were people that didn't know how to add, subtract or do multiplacation and divison. So I felt compelled to help them as best I could. I guess because some of them were in a class with me and saw that I was acing it that I could help them. Then I had a boss tell me that I was a good teacher and had to teach some of our employees how to read plan o grams. Funny how that turned out for me. Someone who wasn't all that good in school had the smarts to understand floor settings and shelf measurements. Simple math that helped me in my job could teach people how to do something. Of course I had been told by a teacher when my son was in grade school that I should go to college and be a special ed teacher. I should have listened to her and went for it. You have a way of capturing the interest in us for history and the hunger for knowledge. Thanks for a great forum this week.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks deemail, 'recipe' in the sense of 'to take' definitely ties in with some of Mrs Beeton's instructions which would start with something along the lines of, "Take a dozen eggs..."!

It all depends on which source one consults, I had a feeling Chaucer was an early source, cetainly he was contemporaneous with Richard II's cook who was using the term around that time. The original manuscript of his _cook's notes_ was on display in London a couple of years ago and was the subject of considerable interest.

I was largely brought up by people born between 1890 and _The Great War_, I grew up with the term and have never really found any good reason to change. I'm willing to admit a certain amount of eccentricity involved in my adherance to the older term, I suspect the same applies to Clarissa Dickson Weight and the late Jennifer Patterson. In these more-relaxed times, I think it's all down to personal choice which word we use.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all - have been away from KP this weekend - working at my daugher's house putting in new bathroom fixtures, etc. All the family was in (other daughter from Springfield, IL and son and DIL from Madison, WI) - did a lot of cooking. Made spaghetti with ragu sauce, salad and garlic bread for Saturday night and pulled pork sandiwiches with cucumber salad and sweet corn for Sunday.
> 
> My former work colleagues' reunion on Saturday night was a lot of fun - good to see everyone again and the food was marvelous - new kind of BBQ chicken: http://www.cookscountry.com/recipes/Alabama-BBQ-Chicken/7652/?extcode=M00KSCR00
> 
> ...


These are fabulous recipes! Thank you so much!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> Dave my husband says the same as you do about Wikapedia and totally discourages the children from using it as a research form. I drag them off to the library so that they see the computer isn't the only form of information.


I love libraries and am lucky enough to have access to some very good research facilities. The great thing about books is their permanence. Once the ink is on the page, it's there until the paper turns to dust.

There are two big problems with the internet and electronic media as academic resources. Firstly, they are unregulated and less subject to scrutiny and editorial than the printed word; books get analysed and reviewed by experts before they find their way onto the library shelf. Secondly, electronic articles can also be re-written at the click of a mouse, it is now possible to 'air-brush' history with an ease even George Owell could never have envisiaged when he created Winston Smith's job in his novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_.

Keep marching them down to the library, it really is the best option.

Dave


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Dave my husband says the same as you do about Wikapedia and totally discourages the children from using it as a research form. I drag them off to the library so that they see the computer isn't the only form of information.
> ...


I love going to the library. We are fortunate to have one a 10 minute walk away. And, as you say there is something about the permanence of a book- that being able to flick back through a book, the feel of it... I could go on. Because I love books and respect them my children also do the same. Second-hand books shops always get visited when we are on holiday.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Della said:


> I think you would use "Kitchen Bouquet" for the brown sauce...It is the most widely known here in the states...Della


Thank you, Della! I've been trying to remember it's name!

My grandmother's name was Della Mae, so it is especially nice to meet you! You are the first Della I have met since my Grandma died in 1960 or so!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

It's 2:08 am here in Las Vegas and I wanted to say Good Morning or Afternoon Dave. Having another night of not much sleeping. So I made myself herbal tea, marking my quilt to make sure I sew on the 1/4 seam. I find if I do that and not rely on my taped markings on my machine all turns out well. My Sugar Gliders are up and about wanting to help....LOL. Have a great day. I know you have a lot of irons in the fire with all you have going on this week. This weekends Tea Party was a lovely event and it went well. Kudo's with the posting so brilliantly of the topics to make it so. Thank You for hosting and with your bits of history thrown in was like topping on a cake.
Your Friend, Sharon


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I love going to the library. We are fortunate to have one a 10 minute walk away. And, as you say there is something about the permanence of a book- that being able to flick back through a book, the feel of it... I could go on. Because I love books and respect them my children also do the same. Second-hand books shops always get visited when we are on holiday.


Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> It's 2:08 am here in Las Vegas and I wanted to say Good Morning or Afternoon Dave. Having another night of not much sleeping. So I made myself herbal tea, marking my quilt to make sure I sew on the 1/4 seam. I find if I do that and not rely on my taped markings on my machine all turns out well. My Sugar Gliders are up and about wanting to help....LOL. Have a great day. I know you have a lot of irons in the fire with all you have going on this week. This weekends Tea Party was a lovely event and it went well. Kudo's with the posting so brilliantly of the topics to make it so. Thank You for hosting and with your bits of history thrown in was like topping on a cake.
> Your Friend, Sharon


It's still morning in London, 10:30a.m. so I'm about ready for my _elevenses_. I'm really sorry your back pain is still interruptng your sleep, I hope it soon eases.

Good luck with the quilting, although I do some cross stitch and needlepoint, it's not something I've ever had the time or inclination to have a go at, maybe one year!

I'm glad you've enjoyed this week's Tea Party, I too think it's been a lot of fun with lots of news, pictures and anecdotes.

Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> One always has to be careful when dealing with _Wikipedia_, there are very good reasons why it is not accepted as a reliable source by English universities. Since it is very much part of the international unregulated online free-for-all that is _The Internet_, Wikipedia isn't specific to any single country or culture, it is a hybrid. Secondly, there is a bizarre belief that it will evolve and become ever more accurate as it is refined by many contributors; democracy may be a very nice idea, but there have been a good many instances where the majority have been mistaken, hopelessly and disastrously so in some cases. Wikipedia is 'consensus encyclopaedia', it relies on the knowledge and good intent of its contributors, these cannot always be guaranteed.
> 
> At best, Wikipedia will supply a rough outline of a subject and point one towards the area to look for information, but it cannot be trusted as an authority, as the Hazlehurst fiasco proves. It is banned as a source by academic institutions, unless the information can be substantiated and corroborated by more reliable and trustworthy articles.
> 
> ...


I absolutely corroborate the assessment of Wikipedia as an unreliable source.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I love going to the library. We are fortunate to have one a 10 minute walk away. And, as you say there is something about the permanence of a book- that being able to flick back through a book, the feel of it... I could go on. Because I love books and respect them my children also do the same. Second-hand books shops always get visited when we are on holiday.
> ...


I didn't know Charing Cross Road was home to Secondhand book shops. Are there many down there? Next time I'm up in town I must go.


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am getting ready to start a scarf and there is part of the instructions I don't understand. It says to cast-on in the middle of the row using a twisted purlwise cast-on. I will copy the section so you can see what is going on. I did not see anything on youtube. Hope someone can help me!
> Thanks!
> 
> K21, sl 1 as if to knit, move yarn to front, sl 1 as if to knit, pass the first slipped stitch over the second and off the needle. Continue to sl 1 and pass first over and off until a total of four stitches have been bound off. Sl last stitch on right needle back to left. Turn. Move yarn to front. Cast on 5 sts using a twisted purlwise cast on. Turn. Sl 1 as if to knit, pass the extra cast on stitch over the next stitch. Slip stitch back to left needle. K22.


Hi, Pammie. The 'twisted purlwise cast on' is basically the following:
1-instead of knitting or purling a stitch, one would make a little loop or circle with the yarn right where it is feeding onto the right needle. 
2-twist the yarn so it is secured as a loop or stitch on the right needle.
3-that is your new stitch!
4-could you purl that stitch the way it is twisted? if so, it is correct.
5-if not, just slip it off the right needle, twist a loop the other way, & slip your new loop on the right needle.

Hope this makes sense to you!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


Sadly _Messrs. Mark & Co._, the subject of Helen Hanff's wonderful book _84 Charing Cross Road_ is no longer there, a great read by the way. But, start at _Centrepoint_ and head South, most are on the left-hand (Eastern) side of the road and in the side streets, Cecil Court is marvellous for antiquarian prints too.

Just don't blame me if you have armfuls of goodies and a melted credit card by the time you reach St. Martin's

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning Dave and all, thanks for the history behind the receipt/recipe words. Such fascinating stuff! I know that when I was growing up and in school, there were no such things as computers. It was all dictionaries and encyclopedias. Now if I was to offer the step-grandchildren any resource book to use, they dont want it because as the kids say "its all on the internet". I spent many blissful days in the encyclopedias and books were great friends of mine.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I do hope I haven't bored everyone into a coma with all the history.
Dave[/quote]

I much prefer your version to any other even if the "other" definition were in a more reliable source...Encyclopedia Britannia! (oops! sorry about the misspelling!)
Love your history commentaries...they could never be boring!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Dave my husband says the same as you do about Wikapedia and totally discourages the children from using it as a research form. I drag them off to the library so that they see the computer isn't the only form of information.
> ...


Another reason to not always believe what you see...not only written articles on the internet but air-brushing of photos and the ease that pictures can be altered makes almost everything dubious these days! Not only the internet but printed magazines & newspapers.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > Dave my husband says the same as you do about Wikapedia and totally discourages the children from using it as a research form. I drag them off to the library so that they see the computer isn't the only form of information.
> ...


I worked in our public library for 25 yrs. and 20 of those were in reference....there's nothing like a good library with a knowledgeable and friendly reference staff. When my girls were in school, they'd say, I'll ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it.
What could make a mother feel better knowing that her children appreciated her?!!
JuneK


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Even the world of science is ever evolving. Things I was taught as truths in grade school have since been proven misconceptions. The world as we know it is fluid and ever changing. A working understanding of the time period or cultural influences is crucial in understanding what a certain communication was meant to convey. Remember humans created this thing called language to communicate with one another and can change it at will. If the thought or concept you wish to convey is understood by your audience then you have succeeded in communicating that thought.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

JuneK
A funny story...We lived in Fla. for a short period of time when my son was around 5. I took him fishing and he caught a brim. He was so excited. I asked him what he wanted to do with the fish and he said "eat it". I had no idea how to clean this fish or cook it. I didn't want to disappoint him so I got out the encyclopedia. Sure enough there is was. I followed the directions and we ate fish for dinner. He now says the same thing your children say. "Ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it."


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Even the world of science is ever evolving. Things I was taught as truths in grade school have since been proven misconceptions. The world as we know it is fluid and ever changing. A working understanding of the time period or cultural influences is crucial in understanding what a certain communication was meant to convey. Remember humans created this thing called language to communicate with one another and can change it at will. If the thought or concept you wish to convey is understood by your audience then you have succeeded in communicating that thought.


I try to be fairly clear in my choice of words, allowing myself one or two slight eccentricities, I also most purposefully modulated my accent to a very neutral R.P., for the ease of others. However, on an international forum such as this, some things will always be 'lost in transation'.

With regard to 'scientific truth', Sir Karl Popper is one of my favourite philosophers, I think he should be required reading for all students!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> JuneK
> A funny story...We lived in Fla. for a short period of time when my son was around 5. I took him fishing and he caught a brim. He was so excited. I asked him what he wanted to do with the fish and he said "eat it". I had no idea how to clean this fish or cook it. I didn't want to disappoint him so I got out the encyclopedia. Sure enough there is was. I followed the directions and we ate fish for dinner. He now says the same thing your children say. "Ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it."


Pretty much the same with _The Lad_, only now I tell him where _he_ can find the answer for himself!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jknappva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


Librarians are wonderful people, their knowledge is amazing and they can save one hours of searching. I sometimes go in armed with a box of cakes, I'm not above quite blatant acts of bribery!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Bluebirdlet! I really appreciate you taking the time to respond. I will see which method works best for my scarf! I love this forum!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!

Dave[/quote]

Dave, we have a chain of secondhand books called Half-Price Books. My DD and I love going there and never come out empty handed. I love to read, but since I'm knitting so much, I'm not reading as much! That will probably be the case until Christmas gifts are completely finished.

I also agree on Wikipedia. I never let my students use it as a source. Just give me a good dictionary!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> dave - i know i'm not alone when i say we all love your history lessons. please don't ever stop.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Ditto!!


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you Dave. I had not heard of Sir Karl Popper. After a brief internet surf I found him to be fascinating. I have ordered the book "Popper Selections" it is a sampling of his writings edited by David Miller.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Thank you Dave. I had not heard of Sir Karl Popper. After a brief internet surf I found him to be fascinating. I have ordered the book "Popper Selections" it is a sampling of his writings edited by David Miller.


His writings really are brilliant, try to get hold of a copy of _Wittgenstein's Poker_, that's a great read.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Seems to me I remember a marker at 84 CC road when we made a pilgrimage a decade or so ago. But I did pick up a paperback of an early Nevil Shute at the St. Martin's fleamarket.

The 84... movies are good too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> JuneK
> A funny story...We lived in Fla. for a short period of time when my son was around 5. I took him fishing and he caught a brim. He was so excited. I asked him what he wanted to do with the fish and he said "eat it". I had no idea how to clean this fish or cook it. I didn't want to disappoint him so I got out the encyclopedia. Sure enough there is was. I followed the directions and we ate fish for dinner. He now says the same thing your children say. "Ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it."


Makes you really feel good, doesn't it??! But speaking of brim, my husband used to catch MANY, MANY almost palm sized brim. I've cleaned many of them and picked out the bones for the children. My mother and sister would come over a couple of times a week to share a fried fish dinner....
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

[I worked in our public library for 25 yrs. and 20 of those were in reference....there's nothing like a good library with a knowledgeable and friendly reference staff. When my girls were in school, they'd say, I'll ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it.
What could make a mother feel better knowing that her children appreciated her?!!
JuneK[/quote]

Librarians are wonderful people, their knowledge is amazing and they can save one hours of searching. I sometimes go in armed with a box of cakes, I'm not above quite blatant acts of bribery!

Dave[/quote]

And considerate and appreciative patrons like yourself were always a joy to work with. Our library was the neighborhood meeting place for the older people. At Christmas, we'd get so many homemade goodies that we would freeze homemade fruitcake and cookies so we wouldn't get tired of them. Then in March when we were all down in the dumps from winter, we'd thaw them and enjoy Christmas again!!
JuneK


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

Ciona...Try using your favorite Pancake/Waffle mix, stir in just a little Cornmeal and of course the Beer. That is what we use for the "Big Mac Feed", that is a yearly celebration here in western Nebraska, where all the hunters and fisherman donate some of their catch, a group of the men and some of the wives spend the better part of a day preparing wild game and cooking(deep-frying) a lot of it ..Della


----------



## lovaun (May 19, 2011)

sounds good, good old southern cooking


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!
> 
> Dave
> 
> ...


not only a great book, but a wonderful movie...one i have shared with all my book-lover friends... i saw the movie first, just on the strength of Ann Bancroft and Anthony Hopkins...but had to look up the book of course, and it was lovely....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

deemail said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!
> ...


I read it once, but now you make me want to read it again. I still have it on my bookshelf.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sutallee Stitcher said:
> 
> 
> > JuneK
> ...


you bet!!! I have a large Encyclopaedic Dictionary sitting on my treadle and they all know if they ask how to spell something or what something means, where i will send them... bought from the book of the month club 20 or 30 years ago and it's been used regularly ever since... it's a wonderful dictionary with hundreds of pages of lists and comparison charts and reference materials in addition to the actual dictionary... still today, nothing beats a good, leather-bound book........maybe if i got little leather covers for my keyboard keys???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Not having been on Knitting paradise very long I am curious as to when it originally started.Just had a phone call from my S-I-L in northern Ohio and they really felt the earthquake. Hope everyone On K.P that live in the affected areas are safe.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wanted to tell my knitting friends about the unusual occurence of a 5.9 earthquake in Virginia!!! The last one we had that was even noticed was a 5.8 in 1897.
So unusual I had to remark about it! Thank goodness, no one was hurt but a lot of 'shaken' people...U.S. Capital and Pentagon evacuated but this was slight compared to the CA earthquakes.
JuneK


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I haven't read it. After Dave's mention of it I went to the library to see if they had a copy (which they haven't at the moment). I want to read the book before seeing the film- that's way I prefer to do it :thumbup:


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> I haven't read it. After Dave's mention of it I went to the library to see if they had a copy (which they haven't at the moment). I want to read the book before seeing the film- that's way I prefer to do it :thumbup:


I don't understand that theory. I've read the book first, and the film is almost always disappointing after reading the book first. Now, I go see the film, then I read the book, and I enjoy both. Just my preference though.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read it. After Dave's mention of it I went to the library to see if they had a copy (which they haven't at the moment). I want to read the book before seeing the film- that's way I prefer to do it :thumbup:
> ...


In the case of _84 Charing Cross Road_, I don't think it matters. The film sticks to the book almost word-for-word, the casting was inspired, the acting by everyone superb and the entire production was a wonderfully atmospheric portrayal of the period. It's very rare for a book and a film to be equally good, I think this is an exception.

More often than not, I approach the film of a much-loved book with some trepidation; of course there are times when I've marvelled at the ability of anyone to get something worthwhile out of a particular book. This is one instance where each enhances one's appreciation of the other, both are a joy.

Of course, all these comments are totally subjective.
Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read it. After Dave's mention of it I went to the library to see if they had a copy (which they haven't at the moment). I want to read the book before seeing the film- that's way I prefer to do it :thumbup:
> ...


What impressed me was how they made a good movie from a book that was slight, and consisting of letters. I thought they did a wonderful job. And Judi Dench in a tiny part.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


A town like Alice is another case where I loved the book and thought the Masterpiece theater production also excellent.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read it. After Dave's mention of it I went to the library to see if they had a copy (which they haven't at the moment). I want to read the book before seeing the film- that's way I prefer to do it :thumbup:
> ...


that's my preference, too... and for the same reason... reading the book is like peeking behind the movie and seeing how it began.... and of course, there is extra romance in this one as I saw an interview on TV where Ann Bancroft said her husband, Mel Brooks, bought the screenplay and gave it to her as a birthday gift...... there's a man who understands women.....


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have just ordered an omnibus collection of Helen Hanff's and I am looking forward to reading the 5 stories in it. I really enjoy this forum, there is always something of interest and suggestions of books, receipts, etc etc It is good to expand your horizons as it is very easy to get stuck in a rut.This must be a record number of pages for the T Party to be at page 49 and it is only Tues. Off to make a cupp and have a slice of Jamaican Ginger loaf I mnade earlier today then it is bed for me, an nice early night for a change. Hope everyone has a good week, thanks to everyone for makin g this Tea Part a delightful occassion and special thanks to the lovely host Dave.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I love how the tea party keeps going into the week. 
I have just ordered 84 Charing Cross Road and Wittenstein's Poker from the library. My local ones do not carry these books, which I'm sure will be treasures, so I have to wait. My boyfriend is going to go nuts with the length of time it could take me to get to my six book paperback birthday gift;-). At this rate, I may never knit him a hat, alas, I'll pass the yarn onto my best friend if it comes down to it;-). Then, of course, I'll tell her all about the books too.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just ordered an omnibus collection of Helen Hanff's and I am looking forward to reading the 5 stories in it. I really enjoy this forum, there is always something of interest and suggestions of books, receipts, etc etc It is good to expand your horizons as it is very easy to get stuck in a rut.This must be a record number of pages for the T Party to be at page 49 and it is only Tues. Off to make a cupp and have a slice of Jamaican Ginger loaf I mnade earlier today then it is bed for me, an nice early night for a change. Hope everyone has a good week, thanks to everyone for makin g this Tea Part a delightful occassion and special thanks to the lovely host Dave.


Jamaican Ginger Loaf sounds intriguing. Is it a cake? Is it a receipt you are willing to share?
Hope you have a great week, too!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just wanted to tell my knitting friends about the unusual occurence of a 5.9 earthquake in Virginia!!! The last one we had that was even noticed was a 5.8 in 1897.
> So unusual I had to remark about it! Thank goodness, no one was hurt but a lot of 'shaken' people...U.S. Capital and Pentagon evacuated but this was slight compared to the CA earthquakes.
> JuneK


I didn't even feel it, but DH was waiting for me in the car in the driveway and said the car "jumped." We had a couple of errands to run and the traffic was terrific. Every government building was evacuated. Even some stores. The only damage we had was a picture on my dining room wall that ended up on the floor. Fortunately, there was no glass involved; it's a wooden plaque. But I had several emails to answer; the kids were worried abut us.

Watching TV to keep up with the news. Lots of people walking home or taking buses - afraid to get on the subway trains. I don't blame them.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

beejay said:


> Not having been on Knitting paradise very long I am curious as to when it originally started.Just had a phone call from my S-I-L in northern Ohio and they really felt the earthquake. Hope everyone On K.P that live in the affected areas are safe.


My nephew, who works on the 6th floor of the VA Hospital in downtown, Indpls. felt it and lots of reporting going on of those who felt it. It seems to have made some chairs "tremble" -- enough to notice, but it is reported that the earthquake affected an area from Virginia, USA, to Ontario, Canada. 
I did not notice anything, except a squirrel, frantically running across my roof. I'm upstairs in a 35 yr old two story condo, and I'm on-line with the radio on, so --- what would I notice? 
The radio reports will continue, so if I hear anything of interest I will pass it along, if others have not.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I love how the tea party keeps going into the week.
> I have just ordered 84 Charing Cross Road and Wittenstein's Poker from the library. My local ones do not carry these books, which I'm sure will be treasures, so I have to wait. My boyfriend is going to go nuts with the length of time it could take me to get to my six book paperback birthday gift;-). At this rate, I may never knit him a hat, alas, I'll pass the yarn onto my best friend if it comes down to it;-). Then, of course, I'll tell her all about the books too.


I hope you enjoy them both. They're very different, the first is gentle, the second requires a little more effort. However both give us a great insight into people and places and a different era.

I'm working on a jacket at the moment, I might get it finished by the Autumn; precisely which Autumn, I'm not quite sure!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > Not having been on Knitting paradise very long I am curious as to when it originally started.Just had a phone call from my S-I-L in northern Ohio and they really felt the earthquake. Hope everyone On K.P that live in the affected areas are safe.
> ...


They say it was felt as far south as Georgia, too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dragontearsoflove said:


> I love how the tea party keeps going into the week.
> I have just ordered 84 Charing Cross Road and Wittenstein's Poker from the library. My local ones do not carry these books, which I'm sure will be treasures, so I have to wait. My boyfriend is going to go nuts with the length of time it could take me to get to my six book paperback birthday gift;-). At this rate, I may never knit him a hat, alas, I'll pass the yarn onto my best friend if it comes down to it;-). Then, of course, I'll tell her all about the books too.


Dragontearsoflove, you just let me know so that I can come down and read the books to you while you knit that hat! haha, where there is a will..... My socks are only for myself, so they can wait. Or I can knit while I travel down to see you!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

DorisT said:


> deemail said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


That was a beautiful story and I loved the movie. I'm afraid that if I put that on my reading list it will be as futile as adding things to my recipe and knit project lists. I've spent more hours on KP today than I wanted to and it has become my new passion and you are all my "new best friend" 
Did someone put crazy glue on my chair???????


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Watching TV to keep up with the news. Lots of people walking home or taking buses - afraid to get on the subway trains. I don't blame them.[/quote]

We definitely felt it here in Newport News and we're near the coast. Very unusual for us.
Seems like we're going to have to 'stay on our toes'....earthquake today and Irene looming for the weekend. Just hope SHE stays well off the coast.
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Just wanted to tell my knitting friends about the unusual occurence of a 5.9 earthquake in Virginia!!! The last one we had that was even noticed was a 5.8 in 1897.
> So unusual I had to remark about it! Thank goodness, no one was hurt but a lot of 'shaken' people...U.S. Capital and Pentagon evacuated but this was slight compared to the CA earthquakes.
> JuneK


U.S Geological Survey has reduced it to 5.8, but still pretty bad. Washington, DC, is experiencing gridlock!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dandylion, we all just love the company we keep here at the Tea Party!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to tell my knitting friends about the unusual occurence of a 5.9 earthquake in Virginia!!! The last one we had that was even noticed was a 5.8 in 1897.
> ...


From what I understand, there's not a lot of difference between the 5.9 and 5.8....not like there is between a 5.0 and a 6.0....big diff there.
We heard at first there was no damage but just saw there was damage to the exterior of the National Cathedral and some bricks fell on at least one car at Tyson's Corner.
JuneK


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> beejay said:
> 
> 
> > Not having been on Knitting paradise very long I am curious as to when it originally started.Just had a phone call from my S-I-L in northern Ohio and they really felt the earthquake. Hope everyone On K.P that live in the affected areas are safe.
> ...


I've been watching on BBC News, I do hope the reports of 'no serious injuries' are true, they're scary things and happen so quickly.

Dave


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

siouxann said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > I have just ordered an omnibus collection of Helen Hanff's and I am looking forward to reading the 5 stories in it. I really enjoy this forum, there is always something of interest and suggestions of books, receipts, etc etc It is good to expand your horizons as it is very easy to get stuck in a rut.This must be a record number of pages for the T Party to be at page 49 and it is only Tues. Off to make a cupp and have a slice of Jamaican Ginger loaf I mnade earlier today then it is bed for me, an nice early night for a change. Hope everyone has a good week, thanks to everyone for makin g this Tea Part a delightful occassion and special thanks to the lovely host Dave.[/
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks dollyclaire, I'm definitely trying your receipt out, I rekon it will be a hit. With two teenaged lads around, I don't think there's much chance of it making it as far as the freezer though! 

Where do they put it all? 

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks dollyclaire, I'm definitely trying your receipt out, I rekon it will be a hit. With two teenaged lads around, I don't think there's much chance of it making it as far as the freezer though!
> 
> Where do they put it all?
> 
> Dave


Dave, here is a well-known secret as told to me by my mother. All teenage boys have hollow legs to store their food in. That is why you can never feed them enough to fill them up.(I had two brothers, and now it is up to their wives to feed them!! haha)


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Della, I will try the pancake mix next time I do fish. Hope it works for shrimp. Well at least I can give it a shot on the first batch. My son wants me to take him shrimping tonight but I am not sure that I feel up to it tonight. I will just have to wait and see. There is still time to get to the pier. We usually catch more in the rain and with the storm coming the shrimping will either be great as they will come in the river or they will head to deeper water. Who knows it is fun anyway.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks Della, I will try the pancake mix next time I do fish. Hope it works for shrimp. Well at least I can give it a shot on the first batch. My son wants me to take him shrimping tonight but I am not sure that I feel up to it tonight. I will just have to wait and see. There is still time to get to the pier. We usually catch more in the rain and with the storm coming the shrimping will either be great as they will come in the river or they will head to deeper water. Who knows it is fun anyway.


This shrimping sounds interesting! I love to eat the shrimp. I live way up in Canada. What and how do you do shrimping?


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> dragontearsoflove said:
> 
> 
> > I love how the tea party keeps going into the week.
> ...


We'll just have to take turns reading and knitting. Two things at once, though it may take us twice as long to get either done, it's multitasking at its best;-).


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

dollyclaire: the Jamaican ginger loaf looks great. Now I get to look up Treacle-I may have seen it canned in the world foods aisle (which I may have to live with) but its always better fresh, if that's possible. 

Glad there are no serious injuries yet in Virginia. I should go check in with my facebook friends who are still down there. And yes, I have made many new best friends this week;-).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just ordered an omnibus collection of Helen Hanff's and I am looking forward to reading the 5 stories in it. I really enjoy this forum, there is always something of interest and suggestions of books, receipts, etc etc It is good to expand your horizons as it is very easy to get stuck in a rut.This must be a record number of pages for the T Party to be at page 49 and it is only Tues. Off to make a cupp and have a slice of Jamaican Ginger loaf I mnade earlier today then it is bed for me, an nice early night for a change. Hope everyone has a good week, thanks to everyone for makin g this Tea Part a delightful occassion and special thanks to the lovely host Dave.


I think it was Duchess of Bloomsbury that made me so want to get up and go to London. I have stayed in one of those family hotels on Gower st. After buying it I put off reading the Quiller-Couch one, and then was glad I finally did. She died only a few years ago.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

One day, I will have the money to travel the world, and maybe not return...starting in London and Ireland and Scotland of course...one day, I may just move there to write, cook, read and be reclusive if I wish...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dollyclair - will you share your recipe for Jamaican Ginger loaf?

sam


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> dollyclair - will you share your recipe for Jamaican Ginger loaf?
> 
> sam


Sam, you can find it on page 50. Getting hungry? I am.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dandylion said:


> It's taken some time to catch up here and something reminded me that I'd love to get an authentic recipe/receipt for Colcannon. I love potatoes and cabbage and have several recipes, but which one is authentic???????? I wonder????
> 
> See you next time. Sue


I've GOT to find that cookbook. I have a receipt for Colcannon in there. Love Celtic food. I think I have a receipt for Cock-a-Leekie soup, too. I've made it a couple of times and adore it. Love the name, as people always think it is something naughty.  It is chicken and leek soup.

I have an odd craving for neeps & tatties right about now. (mashed turnips and potatoes)


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Maelinde, all you need for beer batter fish is the beer. Most people in Florida use good ole fashion Bud, get some La. fish fry batter or cracker meal, pour in a bowl add the beer no water and an egg maybe a little milk and coat your fish and fry it. Yum.
> Of course that is off the top of my head. My family use to have a fish fry every 4th of July because that was my grandfather's birthday. It was a huge thing for my family because it was so large. Now a day we don't do that as the family has gotten smaller. My cousins still on occassion have a good ole get together and we do fish, crabs and shrimp. Everyone brings a dish and we have a grand time.


Thank you, Ciyona! It does sound rather easy. I have the tendency to make things much more difficult than it really needs to be. :lol:

I'll have to try that once things cool down enough to cook.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I do hope I haven't bored everyone into a coma with all the history.
> Dave


Dave,

That was very interesting and not at all boring! I also have issue with Wikipedia, as I've noticed mistakes in it. Randy has corrected computer programming "facts" that were very much wrong, and anyone can edit another's article there.

I had no idea Ronnie Hazelhurst passed away! He wrote some of the most wonderful show themes for the BBC.

Thank you for sharing. I've always been interested in world history.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> We didn't drink tea in the fourteenth century, so at least the court of Richard II doesn't feature!
> 
> Dave


Oh, Dave. I have a book on English Heraldry from the House of Plantaganet and forward, and it is enough to make one's head explode.

I also have a really neat book that I need to find based on King Henry the VIII's table. It teaches one how to have a Tudor style dinner, complete with original receipts and recipes (both were used interchangeably) in the book. Also shares how many servants one will need to properly serve the dinner guests.

I'll have to dig that out. It is in the big book shelf behind some heavily stacked boxes. It really is interesting.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > It's taken some time to catch up here and something reminded me that I'd love to get an authentic recipe/receipt for Colcannon. I love potatoes and cabbage and have several recipes, but which one is authentic???????? I wonder????
> ...


Hmmmmmmm Neeps & tatties, sounds good. I love raw turnips, and probably would like this. Is there a recipe ? I've combined mashed potatoes and carrots.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I love libraries and am lucky enough to have access to some very good research facilities. The great thing about books is their permanence. Once the ink is on the page, it's there until the paper turns to dust.


I adore libraries. Some of my favorite memories as a child were spent with my mom in the La Mesa Library (In San Diego, CA). She always enjoyed going and we'd spend at least 2 or 3 hours there. I loved it. That was an awesome memory. Thank you. 



FireballDave said:


> There are two big problems with the internet and electronic media as academic resources. Firstly, they are unregulated and less subject to scrutiny and editorial than the printed word; books get analysed and reviewed by experts before they find their way onto the library shelf. Secondly, electronic articles can also be re-written at the click of a mouse, it is now possible to 'air-brush' history with an ease even George Owell could never have envisiaged when he created Winston Smith's job in his novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_.
> 
> Keep marching them down to the library, it really is the best option.
> 
> Dave


I can't agree with you more, Dave. One of the reasons my mom didn't like getting on the Internet, was she'd rather research something at the local library, or read a newspaper.

We're very fortunate to have _7_ local libraries just in the City of Arlington! I also belong to what is called TexShare, which will allow me to have a library book loan from _any_ Texas Library at no cost to me. I just have it sent to my home library and return it there.

That reminds me. I've got to reserve a couple of books. I love being able to do that.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> It's 2:08 am here in Las Vegas and I wanted to say Good Morning or Afternoon Dave. Having another night of not much sleeping. So I made myself herbal tea, marking my quilt to make sure I sew on the 1/4 seam. I find if I do that and not rely on my taped markings on my machine all turns out well. My Sugar Gliders are up and about wanting to help....LOL. Have a great day. I know you have a lot of irons in the fire with all you have going on this week. This weekends Tea Party was a lovely event and it went well. Kudo's with the posting so brilliantly of the topics to make it so. Thank You for hosting and with your bits of history thrown in was like topping on a cake.
> Your Friend, Sharon


Hi Sharon!

I see you're another one who tends to be up rather late. Should you ever need someone to talk to late in the evening (or early in the morning), just look to see if I'm online. I'm in the Central Time Zone, but I am usually online until 5am CDT, then go off to bed to knit for a couple of hours before actually going to sleep.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!
> 
> Dave


Me, too! Back when we still lived in San Diego County, there was this _fantastic_ book shop in the City of El Cajon called 50,000 Books. One half was all new, and the other half was all used, but in very excellent condition.

We knew them so well that they'd literally call me when a new or used book came in by particular authors they knew I enjoyed reading. We spent so much time in that shop (actually each side was a different store, just owned by the same people). I don't know if it is still there, as we moved to Texas in 1999.

We go to a place called Half Price Books here in the Dallas/Fort Worth area and they have a mixture of new and used books. Where Randy works, in Mansfield, there weren't _any_ book stores at all. Just 1 library. Just this year, a new Half Price Books opened there and he spends his lunch breaks there.

We have 15 + unopened boxes of books from when we moved here in 1999. Yet we still buy more books.

We do have a Kindle app and the other one from Barnes & Noble on our Tablets, but that just isn't the same. I love turning the pages.

A funny story about me and my first library experience:

I was 3 (had learned to read just right before my 3rd birthday) and my parents took me to the Santee Library (in San Diego County). I had so much fun... Until I had to take the books back. I was so upset that I held on to the book crying. I thought it was mine. Then, I learned that I could get a new book every time I brought the old one back. I still didn't like having to return the books. I feel for that poor librarian. I wonder how many kids do this?

Now, I love libraries so much. It is a great way to spend a hot summer afternoon, when it is too hot to really do anything else. It is a free way to travel - you can go anywhere in a book!


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I worked in our public library for 25 yrs. and 20 of those were in reference....there's nothing like a good library with a knowledgeable and friendly reference staff. When my girls were in school, they'd say, I'll ask Mom. If she doesn't know the answer, she knows where to find it.
> What could make a mother feel better knowing that her children appreciated her?!!
> JuneK


June,

You are _AWESOME!_ for working in a public library!!!

I've always loved librarians and those who work in public libraries. It is most definitely for the love of books, rather than a large paycheck.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I try to be fairly clear in my choice of words, allowing myself one or two slight eccentricities, I also most purposefully modulated my accent to a very neutral R.P., for the ease of others. However, on an international forum such as this, some things will always be 'lost in transation'.
> 
> With regard to 'scientific truth', Sir Karl Popper is one of my favourite philosophers, I think he should be required reading for all students!
> 
> Dave


I've wondered what accent you had, Dave. There are so many in the Greater London Area.

Now that I know you speak with Received Pronunciation, I can actually "hear" your voice. 

I've not read Sir Karl Popper, although I have heard of him. I might have to see if the local Library has anything he's written.

This is so much fun chatting about literature, libraries, and second hand book stores.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> His writings really are brilliant, try to get hold of a copy of _Wittgenstein's Poker_, that's a great read.
> 
> Dave


The Arlington Library has 1 copy! I might have to put that on reserve.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I love libraries and am lucky enough to have access to some very good research facilities. The great thing about books is their permanence. Once the ink is on the page, it's there until the paper turns to dust.
> ...


I spent many hours in that library, as well... we lived in spring valley, but la mesa had a much larger building and collection.... i remember a large African-American man who wore bright dashikis with matching hats... he sat at the first table inside the door.... he was there most times i went in all during my sons' childhoods.... I asked about him one day when he was not there and the librarian said he had taught himself english by reading at free libraries and fallen in love with books..... i thought perhaps you remembered seeing him.... it would have been between 1974--1985.... i can't remember when i stopped driving the extra distance as spring valley finally got a larger library.....


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sadly _Messrs. Mark & Co._, the subject of Helen Hanff's wonderful book _84 Charing Cross Road_ is no longer there, a great read by the way. But, start at _Centrepoint_ and head South, most are on the left-hand (Eastern) side of the road and in the side streets, Cecil Court is marvellous for antiquarian prints too.
> 
> Just don't blame me if you have armfuls of goodies and a melted credit card by the time you reach St. Martin's
> 
> Dave


Oh, Dave, I'm so delighted to see you mention Helen Hanff's book. It's one of my all-time favorites. I love that the Seattle area has so many independent bookstores, a treasure trove for used book lovers. But I might trade it all for a chance to cross the threshold at 84 Charing Cross Road.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, for those who don't know about shrimping I will tell you. Most the shrimp purchased is brought in by boats, if you remember the movie Forrest Gump that explains what commercial shrimping is. I however, use a cast net. I go to a pier or a dock along the river that is connected to the ocean. Shrimp come into the river to spawn so those who are landlocked have the opportunity to catch their own shrimp using a cast net or dipping nets. First you need the right bait that schools the shrimp and light which draws them to you. We call this running. It is when the shrimp move up or down the river. At the right time of the tide and with the lights and your net that you throw you can get your own shrimp instead of buying them. Where I live each person on the dock is allowed one five gallon bucket. Those in boats except for those with a commercial license are allowed only one bucket per boat which they have to bring to shore and then go out again for another. It is done mainly at night and the piers can get crowded. I myself us an eight foot net and my son throws a ten or twelve foot one. If the shrimp are running good and we get or allowed amount we go home early. Sometimes you can catch 50 to 100 shrimp a cast or more depending on the size of net you use. We end up with a freezer full and this year I have given a lot away that I had left over from last year to make room for this years season. I enjoy it more than fishing at times and don't mind getting soaking wet. I have even taught people that are new to this how to cast a net the way I do and some other tricks to keep the shrimp from coming out of the top of the net so you catch more. I have also shared my knowledge of a good bait to use. And I have made so good friends on the dock that we get with every year for good times. Sometimes as with anything one does you do have those that cause problems on the piers and the police or game wardens must be notifyied. But at least for the last couple of years it has been fairly quiet on the dock. With so many out of work there are more people out trying to get food for their families. Some people come out with no clue how to catch them and while you can get them with no bait using it gives you bigger rewards. When I am done for the night I give my spot to people that I see struggling to catch them or are new to it. Since there is still plenty of bait for them to use left in the water. I have also been known to give away bait that I don't want to take home and put in my freezer until next trip. I prefer to make it fresh each trip. My moto about it is that God will take care of me and I in turn help a stranger you may be in more need than I. We ran into a couple the last time I went where the young man had just lost his job and they were out there trying to catch something to eat. I think he had a couple of kids. So we gave them a big handful of our bait and the trick to keeping the shrimp in their net and upon leaving I took what bait I had left to them. They had caught a good amount before we left but I wanted to be sure that the would catch enough for a few days. Any way, that is what shrimping is. Catching shrimp in a cast net, teaching others how to do it and enjoying the company of good people.


5mmdpns said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Della, I will try the pancake mix next time I do fish. Hope it works for shrimp. Well at least I can give it a shot on the first batch. My son wants me to take him shrimping tonight but I am not sure that I feel up to it tonight. I will just have to wait and see. There is still time to get to the pier. We usually catch more in the rain and with the storm coming the shrimping will either be great as they will come in the river or they will head to deeper water. Who knows it is fun anyway.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome Maelinde, Now don't forget to do the hushpuppies with that. I just use hush puppy mix with some cut up onion.

Sorry my above post was so long everyone.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Dave, I am interested in entymology (spelling?), and I feel that wikipedia is unreliable, I don't really trust any source that can be changed by anyone on a whim. I've found that if you want closer to the archaic English you should go listen to the rural dialects in the south especially. However with the prevalance of TV and the internet, a lot of the dialectical speech is disapearing, except for parodies.

I'm looking forward to the info about teatime.


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

jknappva said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


And I bet it works too!!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for your wonderful post Ciyona, I can picture the scene from your description perfectly. I love all kinds of seafood, shellfish particularly. From where I live I can get to some great seaside resorts famous for fresh fish.

Hastings is famous for its traditional huts on the beach and its fascinating to get down there early in the morning and see the activity. Although the 'urban village' where I live lost its fishmonger a few years ago, three time a week a chap brings his 'mobile fish shop' up and parks it beside the Crown Post Office, so I can buy fish landed that morning.

Another place I love to visit is Whitstable on the North Kent coast, which is famous for oysters; from next week there'll be an 'R' in the month and I'll be down there on my bike!

I don't know about in America, but in the South of England a pint of prawns and a pint of ale is a traditional pub lunch. They serve up a glass pint mug filled with cooked prawns still in their shells with a chunk of rustic bread and a bowl of dip and you wash the whole lot down with a pint of good ale. It makes a great lunch, sometimes simple things are the best!

Just over The Channel, Belgium is famous for mussels, their national dish and they have a different receipt for every day of the year, but also 'crevettes' which are the tiniest of shrimp and have a very delicate flavour, a bowl of these little delights is frequently served in bars in the same way as one might order a bowl of peanuts. The 'signature dish' of one of my all-time favourite chefs in Brussels is sole stuffed with crevettes in lobster sauce, it is a real delight!

Have you tried shrimps with grilled skate or ray? That's a brilliant combination and guaranteed to please any lover of seafood. I'm a bit of a 'foodie', I'm also giving _The Lad_ expensive tastes so he'd better get a good job!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> You are welcome Maelinde, Now don't forget to do the hushpuppies with that. I just use hush puppy mix with some cut up onion.
> 
> Sorry my above post was so long everyone.


Very interesting and very generous of you. Fresh shrimp sounds so good.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We didn't drink tea in the fourteenth century, so at least the court of Richard II doesn't feature!
> ...


Mediaeval feasts were quite something, Richard II was noted for it and most of our ideas about feasting as a demonstration of kingly power and authority actuallly come from his court, he virtually invented the notion of 'majesty'.

Henry VIII was famous for entertaining on a lavish scale, he also understood all about the importance of 'display' as an instrument of power at court, as the menus for state banquets show. You must try some of the dishes, they were very good. Both he and his younger daughter Elizabeth, we're fashion-leaders and their cooks made extensive use of the new exotic spices that were arriving in Europe, the food was anything but boring or bland!

Dave


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks dollyclaire, I'm definitely trying your receipt out, I rekon it will be a hit. With two teenaged lads around, I don't think there's much chance of it making it as far as the freezer though!
> ...


Just had to jump in here and tell you about 15 year old Zak, an american boy we met on our recent cruise. He was on holiday with his dad and my husband and I had lunch with them in St. Petersburg. Zak finished his lunch first so the waitress brought him a second lunch. He ate that, then they brought his dad a second lunch, which Zak ate. Then pudding came, Zak ate his, then my husband passed his over to Zak. The waitress then brought him a third pudding, which he happily ate! Zak was a slim healthy teenager so the hollow legs things must be true.


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

I have to admit that when my son moved out on his own my grocery bill cut in half. Now when my 13 yr old grandson visits it is difficult to have enough in the house for a week. Have no idea where they put it all.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Secondhand bookshops are completely irresistable to me, I have to walk down Charing Cross Road at least once a week, it costs me a fortune!
> ...


Oh you've reminded me of when I went to the library,aged 3 or 4 with my babysitter and her daughters. While they chose books I looked on with envy. I wasn't a member and was too young to explain that I was desperate to have a book. This situation went on for years until I was old enough to realise I could join too. I'm such an avid reader I've made up for lost time.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> Dave, I am interested in entymology (spelling?), and I feel that wikipedia is unreliable, I don't really trust any source that can be changed by anyone on a whim. I've found that if you want closer to the archaic English you should go listen to the rural dialects in the south especially. However with the prevalance of TV and the internet, a lot of the dialectical speech is disapearing, except for parodies.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the info about teatime.


There are hundreds of local dialects in the UK, some are so strong people from outside the area can barely understand them. For many years television and radio flattened everything with the very clear and crisp _BBC English_.

Although Lord Reith, the first Director General of the BBC, was undoubtedledly a little over-prescriptive in his handling of the new medium and its use, he is sometimes misunderstood. He firmly believed broadcasting wa a tool for education and saw it as a way to raise standards; we still use the term _Reithian Standards_ when it comes to the duty of broadcasting responsibilty and the care which should be taken with such a powerful medium.

When Reith took on the job of _General Manager_ in 1922, it was the early days of radio, signals were weak and reception in many places was poor; many people _listened in_ on a crystal receiver, ensuring announcers clearly enunciated every syllable was essential.

Over the years, particularly the last thirty or so, things have become more relaxed and we hear more regional accents, but _BBC News_ still maintains the idea that its reporters and newscasters should be understandable by all. There is still the famous _Green Filing Cabinet_ with the 'correct' pronunciation of every word, place name and personal name there is. These are constantly evolving and it will forever be a 'work in progress'.

Many years ago, I made a conscious decision to 'round the edges' of my very public school accent and go for the more relaxed BBC R.P., we hear to-day in the interests of clarity, it makes life easy.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Work on my explanation of the origin of _Afternoon Tea_ and the dishes served, is progressing slowly. I've almost reached the _Industrial Revolution_; hopefully I'll get as far as Anna Russell, Duchess of Bedford, by the weekend. That will mean I can start looking at _Afternoon Tea_ itself in part two, _High Tea_ in part three and the modern day in part four, although this is only an outline. After that, I may go on to look at _Elevenses_, about which very little has been written and I think it's about time somebody did!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Does everyone have infomercials? TV demonstrations of products for sale? There was one just shown for EGGIES! 
Egg shaped, heat resistant, egg sized, plastic, looking containers in which to crack eggs and boil them without the shells. The sales pitch is that the eggs are cooked without the shells and are flat on the bottom for easy handling and chopping. Only $10.00 for a set of six and --- "Wait there's, more!" Call the number in the next so many minutes and you will receive two sets for the same price. Plus shipping and handling, of course.  I knew all of you who were complaining about hard to peel eggs would want to know !!!! 
Sorry I diddn't get the phone number this time, but if anyone is interested I will pay attention next time. Seriously!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Work on my explanation of the origin of _Afternoon Tea_ and the dishes served, is progressing slowly. I've almost reached the _Industrial Revolution_; hopefully I'll get as far as Anna Russell, Duchess of Bedford, by the weekend. That will mean I can start looking at _Afternoon Tea_ itself in part two, _High Tea_ in part three and the modern day in part four, although this is only an outline. After that, I may go on to look at _Elevenses_, about which very little has been written and I think it's about time somebody did!
> 
> Dave


You're a real trip, Dave!! :thumbup: Are you familiar with that bit of slang? You're really making me chuckle  It IS 3:50 AM here in Indy, though, and I'm a little daft by now. 
Goodnight all.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > It's taken some time to catch up here and something reminded me that I'd love to get an authentic recipe/receipt for Colcannon. I love potatoes and cabbage and have several recipes, but which one is authentic???????? I wonder????
> ...


Tatties and neeps - do you have a hint of scottish/irish ancestry in you? I love neeps & tatties with a liberal sprinkling of good ground pepper on them and of course a portion of haggis !


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > dandylion said:
> ...


Dandylion you just cook the turnip as usual and then I like the potatoes and turnip mashed together with a good sprinkling of pepper, a little butter and if you are really being decadent a dash of cream. Milk is also good if the potaoes are particularly dry. I also do this with boiled parsnip - delicious !!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Thanks for your wonderful post Ciyona, I can picture the scene from your description perfectly. I love all kinds of seafood, shellfish particularly. From where I live I can get to some great seaside resorts famous for fresh fish.
> 
> Hastings is famous for its traditional huts on the beach and its fascinating to get down there early in the morning and see the activity. Although the 'urban village' where I live lost its fishmonger a few years ago, three time a week a chap brings his 'mobile fish shop' up and parks it beside the Crown Post Office, so I can buy fish landed that morning.
> 
> ...


I believe there are some crab houses that may sell prawns and beer but I can't be sure Dave. No I haven't tried shrip with grilled skate or ray though I have caught some rays while fishing at my favorite shrimping spot. The St Johns River is brackish where I go so we get a mixture of fish there. Mostly I seem to hook the rays but they are little and we just toss them back. I like the fight they give. We have hooked into something a few times that nearly broke our poles but never saw what it was cause the water is dark. I have heard of people on the inter-costal catching shrimp about 9in's long what I get is usually 5 or 6 inches. I am hoping that we get bigger ones cause we still have about a month and a half of shrimping time left before I stop for the season though people still get them when it turns cold and sometimes the get them through January. Just too cold for me then.

I know that people go hunting for mussels there too but I am happy with oysters and shrimp. I don't do raw oysters they have to be over done for me. It's a childhood thing. But I am not as bad about them as I use to be. I may go to my cousins fish shop and get a bushell this month if I can get my husband to let me. They are expensive but good and salty though I don't need the salt with High blood pressure. I have a few and let my kids enjoy them. In Feburary my brother gets two bushells for his birthday and we have a cook out then.

As for the rays I wouldn't know what to do with them that is why we toss them back. Besides they aren't big enough to make mock scallops. I want to go get a red snapper and back it with tomatoe, onion, garlic and a sprinkle of salt and pepper. Not to mention a touch of lemon drizzled on top. Mom made the best when we were growing up. She makes really good crab cakes too. But she just gives me the oral version and I never have a pencil to write it down so with chemo-nisia I can't remember what all she puts in it.

I also toss the really little shrimp back but do keep some salad sized ones for a potatoe shrimp salad that my family has made for years. I have only had lobster a few times but the only one I liked was one my dad cooked in a coffee can in the back of the butcher shop one night when he got off work and had a butter sauce to go with it. My dad served as a cook on a merchant ship and was one tough cookie but he could cook that was for sure. He taught me how to cook some things and mom taught me the rest. My brothers use to say I couldn't cook but how would they know they would eat up what I would bake before I could get the icing on it.

My DH is allergic to seafood of any kind so I don't cook that very much. I hate having to cook two different meals at supper time. I do however, cook shrimp and occassionally I'll throw on a fish or two. For DH I cook a good cut of beef to make it special for him while we enjoy the fish.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Work on my explanation of the origin of _Afternoon Tea_ and the dishes served, is progressing slowly. I've almost reached the _Industrial Revolution_; hopefully I'll get as far as Anna Russell, Duchess of Bedford, by the weekend. That will mean I can start looking at _Afternoon Tea_ itself in part two, _High Tea_ in part three and the modern day in part four, although this is only an outline. After that, I may go on to look at _Elevenses_, about which very little has been written and I think it's about time somebody did!
> ...


For me a _Real Trip_ would be to see the _MotoGP_ this weekend! Sadly I'm going to have to watch it on tv, but one year I'll make it over!

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I see you are a Lord of the Rings fan Dave. Loved the movie but just can't get into the written version. Though we have to complete sets of the trilogy.



FireballDave said:


> Work on my explanation of the origin of _Afternoon Tea_ and the dishes served, is progressing slowly. I've almost reached the _Industrial Revolution_; hopefully I'll get as far as Anna Russell, Duchess of Bedford, by the weekend. That will mean I can start looking at _Afternoon Tea_ itself in part two, _High Tea_ in part three and the modern day in part four, although this is only an outline. After that, I may go on to look at _Elevenses_, about which very little has been written and I think it's about time somebody did!
> 
> Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

June,

You are _AWESOME!_ for working in a public library!!!

I've always loved librarians and those who work in public libraries. It is most definitely for the love of books, rather than a large paycheck. [/quote]

Thanks for the kudos, Maelinda!! You know I must have loved it, too, or I never would have lasted for 25 yrs. And, believe me, if I were physically able, I'd still be working there. I miss it every day!
Thankfully, our libraries have Books-by-Mail so I only have to reserve what I want online and they're delivered and returned by mail at no charge...Wish everyone knew about that if they're physically "challenged"! And Interlibrary Loans are wonderful...that opens the whole world of libraries for you!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Many years ago, I made a conscious decision to 'round the edges' of my very public school accent and go for the more relaxed BBC R.P., we hear to-day in the interests of clarity, it makes life easy. 

Dave[/quote
Years ago, there was a series of specials on our PBS about the different British dialects/accents?? and the areas of the U.S. that reflected those different accents. I remember my grandfather who grew up in the late 1800's in very rural Virginia always pronounced 'sink' as 'Zink' and always said 'horspital' for 'hospital, 'pumonia for 'pneumonia'. I learned from those specials that those words were originally pronounced that way in England. Not hearing tv and radio definitely kept his pronounciation from becoming 'polluted'!
JuneK


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks, dollyclaire, for the receipt! It sounds delicious, and will be a great new treat for serving to guests. Like Dave, though, I doubt it will last long enough to be frozen!

Sue


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona, thank you for the shrimping information. We've gone crabbing and clamming, but this is new.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone mentioned crab cakes. I have a good recipe for them if anyone is interested.

Thanks to our daughter, who sent us a gift pack from a restaurant in Baltimore, we had the best crab cakes EVER at Christmas. Since then, we've visited the restaurant once, and bought the crab cakes from their takeout shop across the street. 

They use lump crab meat and some of the pieces are almost as big as the tip of your thumb and very little filler. Yum! My mouth is watering.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

RebeccaMoe said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > RebeccaMoe said:
> ...


Rebecca, Rebecca, where have you been ?? Don't just go down Charing Cross Road, look in the side alleys, too. Charing Cross Road is one of my favourites, from Trafalgar Square and the lovely National Gallery/National Portrait Gallery up to Tottenham Court Road.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just ordered an omnibus collection of Helen Hanff's and I am looking forward to reading the 5 stories in it. I really enjoy this forum, there is always something of interest and suggestions of books, receipts, etc etc It is good to expand your horizons as it is very easy to get stuck in a rut.This must be a record number of pages for the T Party to be at page 49 and it is only Tues. Off to make a cupp and have a slice of Jamaican Ginger loaf I mnade earlier today then it is bed for me, an nice early night for a change. Hope everyone has a good week, thanks to everyone for makin g this Tea Part a delightful occassion and special thanks to the lovely host Dave.


I bought an omnibus edition of Helene Hanff's books from a dealer called "84 Charing Cross Road" last year on the internet. We also had a bit of a correspondence about it (slightly HH style) that was also enjoyable. Made me realise that some of the internet dealers are human beings and do respond to your queries themselves and not just send standard replies. As for the book(s), I had several hours of pleasure reading them.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jknappva said:


> June,
> 
> You are _AWESOME!_ for working in a public library!!!
> 
> I've always loved librarians and those who work in public libraries. It is most definitely for the love of books, rather than a large paycheck.


Thanks for the kudos, Maelinda!! You know I must have loved it, too, or I never would have lasted for 25 yrs. And, believe me, if I were physically able, I'd still be working there. I miss it every day!
Thankfully, our libraries have Books-by-Mail so I only have to reserve what I want online and they're delivered and returned by mail at no charge...Wish everyone knew about that if they're physically "challenged"! And Interlibrary Loans are wonderful...that opens the whole world of libraries for you!
JuneK[/quote]

Our local PL delivers books to people who don't drive. I think this is a wonderful service, though not well-known by local citizens. I always loved the idea of a bookmobile and loved going out on one the few times I did it in southwestern NY.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> RebeccaMoe said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I know, I feel totally lacking. I have never been down Charing Cross Road: always up Tottenham Court Rd; or walked to National Gallery from Victoria or along The Strand. I am definitely going there before the end of the Summer Hols- although that doesn't give me much time.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Doris, I have been to a crab house in Baltimore of which I can't remember the name. They were really good and like my mom she puts a lot of crab meat into them. I like that you get to taste the crab in them otherwise it is just like eating seasoned bread. After all if it is called a crab......cake you want to taste it. I would love your recipe.

Pat


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Someone mentioned crab cakes. I have a good recipe for them if anyone is interested.
> 
> Thanks to our daughter, who sent us a gift pack from a restaurant in Baltimore, we had the best crab cakes EVER at Christmas. Since then, we've visited the restaurant once, and bought the crab cakes from their takeout shop across the street.
> 
> They use lump crab meat and some of the pieces are almost as big as the tip of your thumb and very little filler. Yum! My mouth is watering.


Years ago when the stadium had just opened in Baltimore, they had crab cake sandwiches at the food stalls!! What a treat....and on the MD Eastern Shore, McDonald's had crab cake sandwiches on their menu. Have no idea if they still do. That was a number of years ago!
JuneK


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Doris, I have been to a crab house in Baltimore of which I can't remember the name. They were really good and like my mom she puts a lot of crab meat into them. I like that you get to taste the crab in them otherwise it is just like eating seasoned bread. After all if it is called a crab......cake you want to taste it. I would love your recipe.
> 
> Pat


Hi, Pat, we're just ready to go out, but I'll dig out the recipe when I get home. Was the restaurant Pappas'?
Someone suggested another one near the Inner Harbor, but we haven't been there. Now that we've been to Pappas', I doubt if we could find anything better.

We used to go to the Italian section for dinner quite often, but haven't been there in years,

Dave, you might like to know that they're building an Indy-type race track in downtown Baltimore. I think it's supposed to be ready this Fall.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Doris, you should check and see if people do shrimping up that way. I could ask my brother he lives up there and of course he probably buys it now but who knows. Check with the tackle stores they should know if one has a place where they can shrimp up that way when the shrimp are there and in season. I won't say it is easy but anyone can learn how to throw a cast net just takes practice. I don't throw the traditional way I was taught another way to throw and I don't do all that spinning like some of the boys other there do I just fold the net a certain way hold it in my left hand grab the bottom of the net in my right and then toss it over the side of the pier. Opens every time if I don't have a problem with the lead lines. When you have a lot of shrimp in the net it can get hard to pull in and if you happen to catch a bunch of fish who chase the shrimp it can be heavy to back up on the dock but I haven't had that problem yet. Sometimes we get mullet in the net or some brim or other good eating fish and others we get the annoying little pogies. But other than that it is mostly shrimp and on rare occassions you can catch a bass. If you are ever in Florida between August and the first two weeks of October let me know I will teach you how to catch your own shrimp. As long as they are in the river we will get you enough to take home and put in your freezer. Coolers with dry ice will help for the trip. If you like to go fishing you will love shrimping.



DorisT said:


> Ciyona, thank you for the shrimping information. We've gone crabbing and clamming, but this is new.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No Pappa's wasn't the place it was up close to Aberdeen I think. If I remember it well enough it was a blue and gray building with wooden porch inside and outside eatery.



DorisT said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Doris, I have been to a crab house in Baltimore of which I can't remember the name. They were really good and like my mom she puts a lot of crab meat into them. I like that you get to taste the crab in them otherwise it is just like eating seasoned bread. After all if it is called a crab......cake you want to taste it. I would love your recipe.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> > June,
> ...


Our local PL delivers books to people who don't drive. I think this is a wonderful service, though not well-known by local citizens. I always loved the idea of a bookmobile and loved going out on one the few times I did it in southwestern NY.[/quote]

We have mobile libraries over here, a lorryload of books with friendly and helpful librarians that stop at various points for a couple of hours once or twice a week. They're ideal for the elderly and disabled, also for Mums with babies who find it difficult to get to a big library. They will load up special requests from the central library and bring them on their next visit, I think it's an excellent system.

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Well, Hello everybody, 
Now that I look at my comment in the light of day; I realize that what I said could also be taken literally. Dave is our little trip to England in this thread. 
Maybe I should go back to sleep? 
O.K. I'll just read on for now :thumbup:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dandylion you just cook the turnip as usual and then I like the potatoes and turnip mashed together with a good sprinkling of pepper, a little butter and if you are really being decadent a dash of cream. Milk is also good if the potaoes are particularly dry. I also do this with boiled parsnip - delicious !!
dollyclaire
Thanks, dollyclaire, 
I'll try it. Sounds good!
I've found that mixing just about any veg. into mashed potatoes is the way to get it into a child's mouth until it can be appreciated on it's own.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I remember Mom would often cook her turnips and potatoes in the same pot and then mash them with butter and milk. 

Sometimes after mashing the potatoes, I will also throw in cooked peas into the bowl or penny carrots. The colors look great and the taste is great too! Of course you top it off with bacon bits.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I remember Mom would often cook her turnips and potatoes in the same pot and then mash them with butter and milk.
> 
> Sometimes after mashing the potatoes, I will also throw in cooked peas into the bowl or penny carrots. The colors look great and the taste is great too! Of course you top it off with bacon bits.


Yummm! and almost all food groups in one!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


We have mobile libraries over here, a lorryload of books with friendly and helpful librarians that stop at various points for a couple of hours once or twice a week. They're ideal for the elderly and disabled, also for Mums with babies who find it difficult to get to a big library. They will load up special requests from the central library and bring them on their next visit, I think it's an excellent system.

Dave[/quote]

To my mind that is what pubic libraries are all about - getting books to people for their education and pleasure.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > jknappva said:
> ...


We have mobile libraries over here, a lorryload of books with friendly and helpful librarians that stop at various points for a couple of hours once or twice a week. They're ideal for the elderly and disabled, also for Mums with babies who find it difficult to get to a big library. They will load up special requests from the central library and bring them on their next visit, I think it's an excellent system.

Dave[/quote]

Yes Dave, my late aunt depended on the mobile library. I myself no longer go to the library. I buy all books secondhand. I get so much pleasure from searching charity shops, book shops and boot sales. I also get pleasure from donating my books, when read, to the local charity shop. Tonight I;ve just been to my first auction. There were some boxes of mixed books but the speed of the auction was so fast I hadn't a chance to bid. Maybe next time I'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

When I was a kid, we lived miles from town and didn't get to go to the library often; the bookmobile came to my school, though, and I lived for those days! Then, I ended up working in a used bookstore for several years...boy, was I spoiled! We've got books double stacked here.


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

.............. I am interested in entymology (spelling?)
Hi, that is the study of insects. Edwin Waye Teale wrote much about insects. Loved his writings.
etymology is what you want. 
Has anyone read Edwin Waye Teale????


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> .............. I am interested in entymology (spelling?)
> Hi, that is the study of insects. Edwin Waye Teale wrote much about insects. Loved his writings.
> etymology is what you want.
> Has anyone read Edwin Waye Teale????


I've seen a lot of his photographs, does that count? They're worthy of study.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

We have mobile libraries over here, a lorryload of books with friendly and helpful librarians that stop at various points for a couple of hours once or twice a week. They're ideal for the elderly and disabled, also for Mums with babies who find it difficult to get to a big library. They will load up special requests from the central library and bring them on their next visit, I think it's an excellent system.

Dave[/quote]

Our Bookmobile and Books-by-Mail are part of the same department. They're both wonderful services...we've had to fight to keep our Bookmobile funded for the last couple of years. The Bookmobile is wonderful for the children who have no way to get to the library...usually there's no vehicle in the family and they're living in lower income neighborhoods. Ours also goes to nursing homes and day-care centers. During my time at the library, I had the dubious pleasure of driving the one we had at the time. It was simply a glorified small moving truck similar to the rent-a-trucks people rent to move. Hated driving it. Wouldn't you know after I retire...they get a REAL Bookmobile!?!! Go figure.
JuneK


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > .............. I am interested in entymology (spelling?)
> ...


Pictures involving Teale here

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=bvre&cp=24&gs_id=2w&xhr=t&q=edwin+way+teale+photographs+of+american+nature&qe=ImVkd2luIHdheWUgdGVhbGUiIHBob3Rv&qesig=bJoDRVyALcLG_7Xc1YfudQ&pkc=AFgZ2tl4mEt1WUnCdR_mSF1XaG83jRuwJ6bbANr480xyJYwHUCqtbB239-gospmiVYcwHvHC824StxqluMJmkldELb827UV5Gg&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1252&bih=530&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Have you tried shrimps with grilled skate or ray? That's a brilliant combination and guaranteed to please any lover of seafood. I'm a bit of a 'foodie', I'm also giving _The Lad_ expensive tastes so he'd better get a good job!
> 
> Dave


I've never had skate or ray before.

I've had grilled shark before and loved it. Is it a similar taste? I do know that sharks, rays, and skates are related. Hmmm.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Mediaeval feasts were quite something, Richard II was noted for it and most of our ideas about feasting as a demonstration of kingly power and authority actuallly come from his court, he virtually invented the notion of 'majesty'.
> 
> Henry VIII was famous for entertaining on a lavish scale, he also understood all about the importance of 'display' as an instrument of power at court, as the menus for state banquets show. You must try some of the dishes, they were very good. Both he and his younger daughter Elizabeth, we're fashion-leaders and their cooks made extensive use of the new exotic spices that were arriving in Europe, the food was anything but boring or bland!
> 
> Dave


So true! I've never understood why people think that European food is boring or bland. I've always enjoyed that kind of food. I guess it is because the actual food part isn't over seasoned?

Once we get a house, we're planning a feast from that great book. We even have some people who are willing to serve. And we all have the proper garb for the occasion.

I am very much looking forward to it. May have to special order some of the items from the UK, but it will be totally worth it.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Tatties and neeps - do you have a hint of scottish/irish ancestry in you? I love neeps & tatties with a liberal sprinkling of good ground pepper on them and of course a portion of haggis !


I'm half Irish, and Randy is in his words a "Euro-Mutt", although he is mostly Scottish.

I adore food from the British Isles, mostly the Irish and Scottish pub fare.

Somewhere on Amazon.com there is a book on British Pub Cooking and I was thinking about getting it.

In my Celtic Folklore Cooking book there is a receipt for Guinness Cake. Randy wants me to fix it for him, but (and I'm gonna catch flack for this) I hate Guinness. :shock: I do like their lager, Harp, though.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> [
> Dandylion you just cook the turnip as usual and then I like the potatoes and turnip mashed together with a good sprinkling of pepper, a little butter and if you are really being decadent a dash of cream. Milk is also good if the potaoes are particularly dry. I also do this with boiled parsnip - delicious !!


I'm getting a serious craving for neeps and tatties now!!!

Dollyclaire, your receipt sounds so much easier than the one in my book! I'm going to save yours and put it in my recipe file.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

Aren't accents fun?

I come from Southern California and have a very pronounced "Surfer Girl" accent. Not to be confused with a "Valley Girl" accent.

Where I come from, the word dude means so many different things depending on how it is said. 

My accent really has diminished quite a bit since living in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, but it comes out extremely strong when I'm tired or have been drinking a bit too much. Or, when I say certain words like taco, avocado, ocean, California.

The Texas accent isn't so strong in the D/FW area, as most people who live in this area have come from somewhere else. 

Funny thing is that I get teased relentlessly by my friends out here, but I get them back, as some of my friends really do have a strong Texas accent. :twisted: 

Regional accents are fascinating all over the world. So is regional slang.


----------



## Maelinde (Jan 26, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Someone mentioned crab cakes. I have a good recipe for them if anyone is interested.


I'd love it, Doris! Randy and I both love crab cakes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> I come from Southern California and have a very pronounced "Surfer Girl" accent. Not to be confused with a "Valley Girl" accent.
> 
> Regional accents are fascinating all over the world. So is regional slang.


I happen to be fluent in Kentuckian and as soon as my mother calls, anyone within hearing knows I'm talking to someone back home! Most of the time here, though, I find my accent goes away unless I get wound up about something (mad or excited, it slips out without my noticing!).


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned crab cakes. I have a good recipe for them if anyone is interested.
> ...


Here it is, Pat and Maelinde,

Maryland Lady Crab Cakes

1 pound crabmeat
1 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs (I use Progresso brand)
1 large egg (or 2 small)
About 1/4 cup mayonnaise
1 tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1 tsp dry mustard
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
Margarine, butter, or oil for frying

Mix bread crumbs, egg, mayo, and seasonings. Add crabmeat and mix gently but thoroughly. If mix is too dry, add a little more mayo. Shape into 6 cakes.

Cook cakes in frying pan in just enough fat to prevent sticking until browned - about 5 minutes on each side.

Note: If desired, may be deep fried at 350F 2 to 3 minutes, or until browned.

Source: A small brochure published back in the 1980's, I think, by the State of Maryland - supposedly the official crab cake recipe of the State.

Some people shape the cakes, then put them in the fridge for a couple of hours before frying. This recipe was probably written before Teflon pans and PAM so take your choice as to method of frying.

Doris


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Doris, you should check and see if people do shrimping up that way. I could ask my brother he lives up there and of course he probably buys it now but who knows. Check with the tackle stores they should know if one has a place where they can shrimp up that way when the shrimp are there and in season. I won't say it is easy but anyone can learn how to throw a cast net just takes practice. I don't throw the traditional way I was taught another way to throw and I don't do all that spinning like some of the boys other there do I just fold the net a certain way hold it in my left hand grab the bottom of the net in my right and then toss it over the side of the pier. Opens every time if I don't have a problem with the lead lines. When you have a lot of shrimp in the net it can get hard to pull in and if you happen to catch a bunch of fish who chase the shrimp it can be heavy to back up on the dock but I haven't had that problem yet. Sometimes we get mullet in the net or some brim or other good eating fish and others we get the annoying little pogies. But other than that it is mostly shrimp and on rare occassions you can catch a bass. If you are ever in Florida between August and the first two weeks of October let me know I will teach you how to catch your own shrimp. As long as they are in the river we will get you enough to take home and put in your freezer. Coolers with dry ice will help for the trip. If you like to go fishing you will love shrimping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Pat. Shrimping sounds like fun! We used to love crabbing in the Patuxent River near where it empties into the Chesapeake Bay (Solomon's Island, to be exact), but the crabs are getting scarce. Like everything, the Bay is over fished and over crabbed. When our kids were little, we used to attend the Clam Festival in Annapolis, MD, but I guess pollution took over and there are no more clams. The oyster beds are gone, also. Too bad!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you so much Doris, now I have to go early to the pier and go crabbing for some blue crab before shrimping. Then I will have to get my mom to teach me how to clean the things.



DorisT said:


> Maelinde said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh so sorry to here that you have lost such a precious resource. Perhaps they will return to the bay some day soon. Then you can once again enjoy the benefits of catching them yourself.



DorisT said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Doris, you should check and see if people do shrimping up that way. I could ask my brother he lives up there and of course he probably buys it now but who knows. Check with the tackle stores they should know if one has a place where they can shrimp up that way when the shrimp are there and in season. I won't say it is easy but anyone can learn how to throw a cast net just takes practice. I don't throw the traditional way I was taught another way to throw and I don't do all that spinning like some of the boys other there do I just fold the net a certain way hold it in my left hand grab the bottom of the net in my right and then toss it over the side of the pier. Opens every time if I don't have a problem with the lead lines. When you have a lot of shrimp in the net it can get hard to pull in and if you happen to catch a bunch of fish who chase the shrimp it can be heavy to back up on the dock but I haven't had that problem yet. Sometimes we get mullet in the net or some brim or other good eating fish and others we get the annoying little pogies. But other than that it is mostly shrimp and on rare occassions you can catch a bass. If you are ever in Florida between August and the first two weeks of October let me know I will teach you how to catch your own shrimp. As long as they are in the river we will get you enough to take home and put in your freezer. Coolers with dry ice will help for the trip. If you like to go fishing you will love shrimping.
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried shrimps with grilled skate or ray? That's a brilliant combination and guaranteed to please any lover of seafood. I'm a bit of a 'foodie', I'm also giving _The Lad_ expensive tastes so he'd better get a good job!
> ...


Skate has a very good flavour and fine texture that is similar to spiny dogfish or bull huss. These are sold battered and deep fried in the UK as _Rock Salmon_ and it is a traditional favourite. You can also get a deep-fried skate wing in our fish and chip shops, that's a real treat and the beer batter that was mentioned earlier works brilliantly with it!

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> .............. I am interested in entymology (spelling?)
> Hi, that is the study of insects. Edwin Waye Teale wrote much about insects. Loved his writings.
> etymology is what you want.
> Has anyone read Edwin Waye Teale????


Ahhh I did say i wasn't sure about the spelling, I meant the study of the origins of words and how we use them. So that's Etymology then? Thanks!!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Aren't accents fun?
> 
> I come from Southern California and have a very pronounced "Surfer Girl" accent. Not to be confused with a "Valley Girl" accent.
> 
> ...


I do "Valley Girl" to irritate my hubby and daughter.

I really know what you mean about "Dude" In some ways it's almost like "Aloha" very different meanings depending on how it's pronounced and in what context.

:-D Totally fer sure!! I was born and raised in Tehachapi CA, and have lived in the San Joaquin Valley all my life. Both of my parents were from rural Arkansas, places practically nobody has ever heard of unless they're from there too. They both had strong accents, but made us kids learn to talk without one so that our accent "wouldn't hold us back" in life.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the crab cake receipt Doris. I've never made them that way before, I'll have a go, it's always fun to try regional variations.

Ciyona: I frequently substitute flaked crab for tuna in my no-cook pasta sauce, all the way back on page 6, it has a great flavour and is yet another reason for you to go out! 

For anyone not lucky enough to have a ready supply of fresh crabs, tinned crab works very well, it's always a good idea to have a couple of cans in the store-cupboard.

Dave


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Still love the sound of a southern drawl!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> Aren't accents fun?
> 
> I come from Southern California and have a very pronounced "Surfer Girl" accent. Not to be confused with a "Valley Girl" accent.
> 
> ...


I've got a couple of lads trying to do Californian _Surf-Dude_ accents, it's anything but authentic and sounds truly dreadful. Thankfully they haven't tried _Val-Speak_, I think I'd need ear-defenders for that!

I can retaliate with a version of _Mockney_ as hideous as Jamie Oliver's, guaranteed to set their teeth on edge!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Maelinde said:


> dollyclaire said:
> 
> 
> > Tatties and neeps - do you have a hint of scottish/irish ancestry in you? I love neeps & tatties with a liberal sprinkling of good ground pepper on them and of course a portion of haggis !
> ...


Coming from the South East of England, we have our own traditional pub fare. We use lots of herbs, parsley especially, fruits and the more delicate vegetables, we also use quite a lot of beef, as well as shellfish; beer and its by-products are common ingredients too, _The Garden of England_ is famous for its hops and the warm, dry, long Summers needed for more exotic small-yield crops.

If you don't like _Guiness_, try sustituting it for _Porter_ which isn't quite so heavy.

A great place to look for traditional British food is the BBC's food website, it has thousands of suggestions:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/

Dave


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

As always your recipe is greatly apperciated Dave. I am going out tomorrow night to do some shrimping but the crabbing will have to wait. Doctor's appointments are keeping me busy this week. Just follow ups but they get so tedious at times. I will see if I can get my mom to go with me next week after Irene moves on. She will be off our cost Friday so tomorrow will give me one day before the weekend when it isn't so crowded.

I think I am going to get off here until later need some sleep I haven't had much as of late. Good night.



FireballDave said:


> Thanks for the crab cake receipt Doris. I've never made them that way before, I'll have a go, it's always fun to try regional variations.
> 
> Ciyona: I frequently substitute flaked crab for tuna in my no-cook pasta sauce, all the way back on page 6, it has a great flavour and is yet another reason for you to go out!
> 
> ...


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > maryinvt said:
> ...


Hi Dave, Thanks for the link. I have all of his books and even went to his home and sat at his desk where he wrote many of his books. I love all of his season books. It is so hard to pick a favorite. There looks like new information on that google website that you pulled up. I have many Hal Borland books too. He wrote about nature and the west too. And yes I visited where his homestead was. He lived about 100 miles from Mr. Teale. Also have all but one of Gladys Taber books. She wrote a few cook books also. Loved her writings too. 
These 3 authors were within a hundred mile radius and yes I visited Gladys home too. What a thrill to visit 3 of my favorite authors homestead.
Blessings and thanks again,
Mary in VT


----------



## maryinvt (Feb 21, 2011)

pattys76 said:


> maryinvt said:
> 
> 
> > .............. I am interested in entymology (spelling?)
> ...


Pattys76, You're most welcome. Two words so close to each other yet so different in meaning.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

To add to the book discussion, has anyone read Bill Bryson's books? I believe he now lives in England. The only one I've read is "A Walk in the Woods." It's about his experiences while "trying" to walk the Appalachian Trail from Georgia to Maine and is so funny! If you google for him, you'll find excerpts from his books.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, DH would like to try skate as you described it. Are there fish and chip shops in London? We must have missed them when we were there.

He had many a fight with rays when he used to do salt water fishing. They'd take hold of his bait and thrash around. He'd have to "walk" all the way back to the start of the pier so he could release them. Most of the time he'd just cut his line and let them go.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

maryinvt said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


How about Louise Dickinson Rich? Though she was not near you. And from the other side of the world, Lilian Beckwith.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, DH would like to try skate as you described it. Are there fish and chip shops in London? We must have missed them when we were there.
> 
> He had many a fight with rays when he used to do salt water fishing. They'd take hold of his bait and thrash around. He'd have to "walk" all the way back to the start of the pier so he could release them. Most of the time he'd just cut his line and let them go.


Lots of fish and chip shops, but they're mostly in the residential areas because it's our traditional takeaway food. However there are some excellent restaurants specialising in fish. Precisely which fish are on the menu depends on what is in season and available at Billingsgate (London's wholesale fish market) on the day.

One of my favourite fish restaurants is owned by the celebrated chef Aldo Zilli, it's in the centre of Soho and the food really is special.

http://www.zillirestaurants.co.uk/fish/

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, DH would like to try skate as you described it. Are there fish and chip shops in London? We must have missed them when we were there.
> ...


I see from the menu they serve spaghetti with clam sauce, my DH's favorite. Although, our restaurants usually serve it with linguine.

I want to try just plain ole fish and chips the way an Englishman would buy it so we'll have to scout out a neighborhood shop. We both like it as served here in the U.S.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Good Afternoon/Good Evening (delete as applicable)

It's that time of week when I open a new _Knitting Tea Party_. This has been the most popular 'weekend chat' ever, so it seems everybody likes the guidelines I set out. I make no apology for repeating them this week, it's all about chatty relaxed fun and it's obvious that's what appeals to most people.

Of course, I've started things off with one of my receipts you can read it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-26620-1.html

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Bluebirdlet (May 21, 2011)

Doris T, I am interested in your crab cake recipe!
Perhaps I will come across it as I finish this Tea Party!


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

Crab cake recipe here;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-25303-55.html

Now hurry on over to the new tea party, Dave starts it off with another tasty receipt!


----------

